# Aiutatemi a capire



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


----------



## alberto15 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci vedo niente di trascendentale. Se una vuole tradire lo fa piu' "subdolamente" altrimenti e' sciocca.

Puoi fare tante cose : controllare i suoi tabulati telefonici . Se si rifiuta l'hai gia' beccata. Altrimenti potresti fare la figura del maniaco del controllo .

Metterle sotto controllo il computer (ammesso che l'abbia) 

Ma non so se saresti contento di quello che scopriresti. Se tra voi va tutto bene ritengo inutile arrovellarsi in elucubrazioni mentali.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Sinceramente non mi va di fare il maniaco del controllo però non nascondo che qualche volta il pensiero mi tormenta. Fra di noi va tutto bene almeno in apparenza ,magari sono solo mie paranoie ,in fondo non è successo nulla di eclatante però i dubbi rimangono


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Sinceramente non mi va di fare il maniaco del controllo però non nascondo che qualche volta il pensiero mi tormenta. Fra di noi va tutto bene almeno in apparenza ,magari sono solo mie paranoie ,in fondo non è successo nulla di eclatante però i dubbi rimangono


al momento mi pari decisamente paranoico.    avessi beccato delle conversazioni se ne potrebbe anche ragionare, quindi per ora l'unica cosa da chiedere è se sei sempre stato così con lei


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Ciao....
Allora ....se tua moglie è un tipo fisico...nel senso che abbraccia spesso le persone...le accarezza è un comportamento normale...
Te lo dico perché io faccio lo stesso con i miei amici....siamo probabilmente nella stessa situazione...gruppo di amici...dove c è un grande rispetto e affetto...
Io ho tantissime foto con i miei amici abbracciata...e te lo assicuro non ho mai avuto con nessuno di loro un attrazione sessuale...
Però questo lo devi sapere tu come è tua moglie...
Mettere sotto controllo cellulare e computer ti potrebbe fare sapere delle cose che forse è meglio non sapere...occhio non vede cuore non duole....


----------



## feather (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo


Ne deduco che non le hai creduto, sono 10 anni che la conosci, cosa pensi potrebbe convincerti che ha detto la verità?


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento mi pari decisamente paranoico.    avessi beccato delle conversazioni se ne potrebbe anche ragionare, quindi per ora l'unica cosa da chiedere è se sei sempre stato così con lei


Non sono mai stato così con lei. Tutto è iniziato quando la moglie dell uomo in questione ha invitato una vecchia foto di gruppo nel nostro gruppo WhatsApp, ho visto mia moglie in posa con il busto e la testa inclinata verso di lui ,io ero poco più in là ma lei si era avvicinata palesemente all altro. Decisi per curiosità di andare a ritroso e notai che questa situazione si ripeteva spesso sempre con lo stesso uomo , cominciai ad osservare il loro comportamento quando eravamo tutti insieme e molte volte ho avuto l impressione che ci fosse intesa fra loro. Le app di messaggistica hanno alimentato il sospetto, ho dato un occhiata sul web e mi sembra di aver capito che vengano utilizzate anche per chattare segretamente


----------



## Lara3 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Devi sapere che pochi traditori confessano un tradimento; molti vanno avanti a negare fino all’evidenza. 
Se avevi dei dubbi dovevi prima cercare di più, non dovevi chiederglielo: adesso starà più attenta nel caso in cui ha qualcosa da nascondere.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciao....
> Allora ....se tua moglie è un tipo fisico...nel senso che abbraccia spesso le persone...le accarezza è un comportamento normale...
> Te lo dico perché io faccio lo stesso con i miei amici....siamo probabilmente nella stessa situazione...gruppo di amici...dove c è un grande rispetto e affetto...
> Io ho tantissime foto con i miei amici abbracciata...e te lo assicuro non ho mai avuto con nessuno di loro un attrazione sessuale...
> ...


Il mio dubbio è nato proprio per il fatto che lei non è una tipa fisica, cerca il contatto solo con lui



feather ha detto:


> Ne deduco che non le hai creduto, sono 10 anni che la conosci, cosa pensi potrebbe convincerti che ha detto la verità?


Non so cosa potrebbe convincermi che ha detto la verità ma il fatto che abbia affermato che si mette in posa accanto a lui solo per caso non mi convince affatto



Lara3 ha detto:


> Devi sapere che pochi traditori confessano un tradimento; molti vanno avanti a negare fino all’evidenza.
> Se avevi dei dubbi dovevi prima cercare di più, non dovevi chiederglielo: adesso starà più attenta nel caso in cui ha qualcosa da nascondere.


In effetti ho perso l effetto sorpresa, probabilmente ho sbagliato a parlarne


----------



## oriente70 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Non affrontare più questo discorso con lei e stai in campana. 
E spera sia solo un caso ..


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non affrontare più questo discorso con lei e stai in campana.
> E spera sia solo un caso ..


Lo spero anche io, grazie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Il mio dubbio è nato proprio per il fatto che lei non è una tipa fisica, cerca il contatto solo con lui


Azzz allora come ti hanno già consigliato...stai attento....


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Hai usato il termine difesa, che già di per se fa capire che per te c'è un'accusa.
Se cerchi il tradimento vedrai che lo troverai, già l'hai trovato in app "sospette".
Stai mettendo il focus nel marcio, e lo stai alimentando.
Perchè?
Parte da te questo, e cosa lo fa partire.
Io intanto rifletterei su questo, su te. Per te.
Per aiutarti ad alimentare il marcio ci vuol poco, e da un granello diventa un monte.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azzz allora come ti hanno già consigliato...stai attento....


 In una foto lui le cinge il fianco e lei ha la mano sulla sua spalla, in u  altra lui ha la sua mano sulla coscia di mia moglie e comunque stanno molto vicini fra loro...


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In una foto lui le cinge il fianco e lei ha la mano sulla sua spalla, in u  altra lui ha la sua mano sulla coscia di mia moglie e comunque stanno molto vicini fra loro...


le foto possono anche essere casuali, visto che hai frugato il suo telefono, hai trovato delle chiamate al numero dell'uomo in questione, in entrata o in uscita?


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai usato il termine difesa, che già di per se fa capire che per te c'è un'accusa.
> Se cerchi il tradimento vedrai che lo troverai, già l'hai trovato in app "sospette".
> Stai mettendo il focus nel marcio, e lo stai alimentando.
> Perchè?
> ...


Non credo si possa parlare di accuse, non voglio alimentare il marcio, espongo solo i dati di fatto e sono in cerca di pareri, tutto qui.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> le foto possono anche essere casuali, visto che hai frugato il suo telefono, hai trovato delle chiamate al numero dell'uomo in questione, in entrata o in uscita?


Le foto sono sul mio telefono, nel nostro gruppo WhatsApp, non le ho viste sul suo telefono e non ho mai controllato le sue chiamate


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Allora, quando io e mia moglie siamo in compagnia, si capisce che siamo coniugi solo se ci guardi l‘anulare sinistro, perché portiamo la stessa fede azteca.
Se no proprio non lo capisci, nemmeno ci sediamo vicini quando siamo in tavolate varie.
Foto di gruppo idem, lei sta sempre con altre o con altri.
La mia signora è assai espansiva e può capitare la si veda anche abbracciata con altri, per me mai stato un problema.
E lo stesso io, te pensa che un paio d’anni fa per raggiungere un evento ho attraversato l’Italia in camper da solo con la moglie di un amico senza farci assolutamente nulla ed i rispettivi coniugi ci hanno raggiunto giorni dopo da soli in auto.
Oltre ad essere espansiva, come tutte le donne, la tua compresa è più furba di noi mariti allocchì che stiamo a guardare se tengono la mano sul ginocchio di qualcuno non notando invece che qualche sera prima era particolarmente serena in casa....e magari ultimamente è pure più porcellina o molto meno disponibile a seconda dei casi.
Diglielo è stato ancora di più da allocchi.
Se non sei cornuto le hai dato l’idea di fartici diventare, alla mia signora ad esempio piace fare tutto l’esatto contrario di quello che io non vorrei facesse, difatti da qualche anno tollero tutto.
Se sei cornuto, l’hai messa in allarme ed ora staranno attenti e tu essendo lei donna e quindi più furba di te e di me, non la sgamerai mai più.
Non ci perdere il sonno, non è qualche scopata extra che mina la serenità di un matrimonio, del resto non si può nemmeno pensare che le nostre mogli rimangano per sempre attratte dal nostro fisico, considerato come eravamo da fidanzati e come siamo ora.
E poi non è che l’altro sia meglio o peggio di te, è solo diverso e quindi potenzialmente attraente, perché l’erba del vicino è sempre più verde.


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Se avessero una storia sarebbero così stupidi da mettersi sempre vicini nelle foto di gruppo dando,  anche minimamente, nell'occhio? Magari è solo un caso, come dice lei. Oppure può essere sia lui ad avere particolare interesse nei confronti di tua moglie. Oppure sì, sono stupidi.

Tre anni fa un'amica ha scoperto che il suo neo marito la tradiva con una grande amica. Nessuno di noi aveva sospettato. Qualche giorno dopo, su WhatsApp, la sposa ci ha mandato la foto di gruppo scattata il giorno del loro matrimonio. Tutti sorridenti, con gli occhi puntati all'obiettivo, tranne lo sposo che guardava palesemente la sua amante.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se avessero una storia sarebbero così stupidi da mettersi sempre vicini nelle foto di gruppo dando,  anche minimamente, nell'occhio? Magari è solo un caso, come dice lei. Oppure può essere sia lui ad avere particolare interesse nei confronti di tua moglie. Oppure sì, sono stupidi.
> 
> Tre anni fa un'amica ha scoperto che il suo neo marito la tradiva con una grande amica. Nessuno di noi aveva sospettato. Qualche giorno dopo, su WhatsApp, la sposa ci ha mandato la foto di gruppo scattata il giorno del loro matrimonio. Tutti sorridenti, con gli occhi puntati all'obiettivo, tranne lo sposo che guardava palesemente la sua amante.


Davvero un idiota.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Ma tua moglie e questo uomo lavorano vicino, abitate vicino ?
Secondo me se vuoi una risposta, fai finta di non avere più sospetti, ma osserva cosa succede.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora, quando io e mia moglie siamo in compagnia, si capisce che siamo coniugi solo se ci guardi l‘anulare sinistro, perché portiamo la stessa fede azteca.
> Se no proprio non lo capisci, nemmeno ci sediamo vicini quando siamo in tavolate varie.
> Foto di gruppo idem, lei sta sempre con altre o con altri.
> La mia signora è assai espansiva e può capitare la si veda anche abbracciata con altri, per me mai stato un problema.
> ...


Si va beh....mai una gioia...
Già il ns amico è in crisi...tu l hai abbattuto


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora, quando io e mia moglie siamo in compagnia, si capisce che siamo coniugi solo se ci guardi l‘anulare sinistro, perché portiamo la stessa fede azteca.
> Se no proprio non lo capisci, nemmeno ci sediamo vicini quando siamo in tavolate varie.
> Foto di gruppo idem, lei sta sempre con altre o con altri.
> La mia signora è assai espansiva e può capitare la si veda anche abbracciata con altri, per me mai stato un problema.
> ...


 questa è una tua opinione, se mi ha fatto le corna lei sa che ho il sospetto q


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora, quando io e mia moglie siamo in compagnia, si capisce che siamo coniugi solo se ci guardi l‘anulare sinistro, perché portiamo la stessa fede azteca.
> Se no proprio non lo capisci, nemmeno ci sediamo vicini quando siamo in tavolate varie.
> Foto di gruppo idem, lei sta sempre con altre o con altri.
> La mia signora è assai espansiva e può capitare la si veda anche abbracciata con altri, per me mai stato un problema.
> ...


 questa è una tua opinione, credo sia un luogo comune il fatto che le donne siano tutte furbe e gli uomini allocchi. Io ho 2 figli, cercherò sempre di tutelare la mia famiglia in tutti i modi per questo le ho parlato. Magari mi ha fatto le corna,probabilmente non lo saprò mai ma se così fosse ho intuito qualcosa e questo dimostra che lei non è stata poi così furba e io non sono un allocco. Io sono una persona di bell aspetto, ho avuto occasioni per tradire mia moglie ma non l ho mai fatto perché credo che le scopate extra minino seriamente il matrimonio eccome.  Se l ho messa in allarme, come dici tu, magari io non saprò la verità ma questo potrebbe farla riflettere e farle capire che la famiglia è più importante di tutto il resto.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie e questo uomo lavorano vicino, abitate vicino ?
> Secondo me se vuoi una risposta, fai finta di non avere più sospetti, ma osserva cosa succede.


Abitiamo nello stesso paese. Certo che faccio finta di niente, non è che faccio insinuazioni continuamente, le ho parlato solo una volta ,non faccio il paranoico


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si va beh....mai una gioia...
> Già il ns amico è in crisi...tu l hai abbattuto


Tranquillo, non mi abbatto così facilmente


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> questa è una tua opinione, se mi ha fatto le corna lei sa che ho il sospetto q
> questa è una tua opinione, credo sia un luogo comune il fatto che le donne siano tutte furbe e gli uomini allocchi. Io ho 2 figli, cercherò sempre di tutelare la mia famiglia in tutti i modi per questo le ho parlato. Magari mi ha fatto le corna,probabilmente non lo saprò mai ma se così fosse ho intuito qualcosa e questo dimostra che lei non è stata poi così furba e io non sono un allocco. Io sono una persona di bell aspetto, ho avuto occasioni per tradire mia moglie ma non l ho mai fatto perché credo che le scopate extra minino seriamente il matrimonio eccome.  Se l ho messa in allarme, come dici tu, magari io non saprò la verità ma questo potrebbe farla riflettere e farle capire che la famiglia è più importante di tutto il resto.


Certo è la mia opinione. Nel momento in cui chiedi un confronto, arrivano anche le opinioni che possono non piacere, se ci si aspetta solo applausi, poi si rimane delusi. Ma la tua paura più grande quale‘e esattamente?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si va beh....mai una gioia...
> Già il ns amico è in crisi...tu l hai abbattuto


A me non sembra abbattuto.
Ho piuttosto l’impressione lui abbia già deciso di essere cornuto.
ad averne di mariti così, ci sarebbero molti problemi per noi amanti!


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo è la mia opinione. Nel momento in cui chiedi un confronto, arrivano anche le opinioni che possono non piacere, se ci si aspetta solo applausi, poi si rimane delusi. Ma la tua paura più grande quale‘e esattamente?


Ovvio, non volevo essere polemico, anzi ti ringrazio per la partecipazione. Sinceramente non credo che mi abbia fatto le corna però penso che ci sia attrazione fra loro, la mia paura è che questa attrazione possa diventare qualcosa di più serio


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ovvio, non volevo essere polemico, anzi ti ringrazio per la partecipazione. Sinceramente non credo che mi abbia fatto le corna però penso che ci sia attrazione fra loro, la mia paura è che questa attrazione possa diventare qualcosa di più serio


E se invece fosse solo affetto?


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me non sembra abbattuto.
> Ho piuttosto l’impressione lui abbia già deciso di essere cornuto.
> ad averne di mariti così, ci sarebbero molti problemi per noi amanti!


Credo che tu ti sia fatto un idea sbagliata di me .


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E se invece fosse solo affetto?


Non si può escludere


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti sia fatto un idea sbagliata di me .


Non mi sono fatto idee, leggo quello che scrivi come tu sopra hai riportato fatti. in ogni caso, il mio intento non è quello di alimentare i tuoi dubbi ma di provare a farti vedere le cose anche da un’altra prospettiva.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A me non sembra abbattuto.
> Ho piuttosto l’impressione lui abbia già deciso di essere cornuto.
> ad averne di mariti così, ci sarebbero molti problemi per noi amanti!


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non si può escludere


E allora credi a ciò di cui tu hai bisogno di credere.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatto idee, leggo quello che scrivi come tu sopra hai riportato fatti. in ogni caso, il mio intento non è quello di alimentare i tuoi dubbi ma di provare a farti vedere le cose anche da un’altra prospettiva.


Comunque la tua impressione che abbia deciso di essere cornuto è sbagliata,questo posso affermarlo con certezza


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Comunque la tua impressione che abbia deciso di essere cornuto è sbagliata,questo posso affermarlo con certezza


Meglio così.


----------



## Foglia (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Ciao 
Ti direi di stare tranquillo ma non troppo.  In effetti non avrei tanto fatto caso alle foto, quanto piuttosto alle app per chat "alternative ". Confesso che due domande, sul perché di quelle, me le farei. Mi incuriosisce il perché tu le abbia chiesto delle foto  (davvero all'esterno può sembrare paranoia, anche se capisco l'importanza di alcune sensazioni....) ed abbia al contrario tralasciato una domanda (senza toni accusatori) sulle app. scaricate . Tipo " ma quando hai usato questa app ?".
Se ti vuoi togliere il dubbio, comunque, potresti fare controllare il suo vecchio telefono.  Magari ti aiuta a trovare risposte. Ti auguro positive


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> Ti direi di stare tranquillo ma non troppo.  In effetti non avrei tanto fatto caso alle foto, quanto piuttosto alle app per chat "alternative ". Confesso che due domande, sul perché di quelle, me le farei. Mi incuriosisce il perché tu le abbia chiesto delle foto  (davvero può sembrare paranoia) ed abbia al contrario tralasciato una domanda (senza toni accusatori) sulle app. scaricate . Tipo " ma quando hai usato questa app ?".
> Se ti vuoi togliere il dubbio, comunque, potresti fare controllare il suo vecchio telefono.  Magari ti aiuta a trovare risposte. Ti auguro positive


Le chat alternative le ho scoperte dopo aver parlato con lei,in effetti quello che non riesco proprio a capire è il motivo del loro utilizzo e il perché ne abbia scaricate in successione così tante


----------



## Foglia (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Le chat alternative le ho scoperte dopo aver parlato con lei,in effetti quello che non riesco proprio a capire è il motivo del loro utilizzo e il perché ne abbia scaricate in successione così tante


Hai a disposizione il suo telefono? Fallo controllare e levati il dubbio. Senza che lei lo sappia, ovviamente.


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai a disposizione il suo telefono? Fallo controllare e levati il dubbio. Senza che lei lo sappia, ovviamente.


Cosa dovrei far controllare esattamente?


----------



## Foglia (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei far controllare esattamente?


Mettilo in mano a un investigatore privato. Fai prima


----------



## Foglia (4 Gennaio 2021)

Allo stesso modo puoi controllare quello in uso. Non è carino, ma a mali estremi....


----------



## alberto15 (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei far controllare esattamente?


Basta usare App per recupero foto cancellate. Se c'erano,  al 99% le trovi


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Se avessero una storia sarebbero così stupidi da mettersi sempre vicini nelle foto di gruppo dando,  anche minimamente, nell'occhio? Magari è solo un caso, come dice lei. Oppure può essere sia lui ad avere particolare interesse nei confronti di tua moglie. Oppure sì, sono stupidi.
> 
> Tre anni fa un'amica ha scoperto che il suo neo marito la tradiva con una grande amica. Nessuno di noi aveva sospettato. Qualche giorno dopo, su WhatsApp, la sposa ci ha mandato la foto di gruppo scattata il giorno del loro matrimonio. Tutti sorridenti, con gli occhi puntati all'obiettivo, tranne lo sposo che guardava palesemente la sua amante.


eroe nel vento dell'anno


----------



## ologramma (4 Gennaio 2021)

io sono di un altra era  per dirti che oggi vedo ragazzi abbracciarsi, farsi scherzi , baciarsi sulla guancia  con le ragazze loro amiche , questo per dire che ai miei tempi  c'era più riservatezza e anche dopo sposati con le altre coppie , mai presa confidenza come tu dici di aver visto nelle foto , si parlava molto nelle cene ma spesso uomini da una parte e le donne dall'altra , e spesso si alzavano per badare ai figli.
Ora mi sembrate tutti più allegri  , ma vedendo durante le feste  i miei figli posso dire che non sono così che si comportano con il loro amici e le loro mogli. Che ti devo dire controlla  e hai fatto bene a dirglielo perchè così vedi ora come si comporta  quando sarete tutti insieme  se la cosa si ripete  è segno che è usuale, se invece non avviene  :gatta ci cova


----------



## desire.vodafone (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Le chat alternative le ho scoperte dopo aver parlato con lei,in effetti quello che non riesco proprio a capire è il motivo del loro utilizzo e il perché ne abbia scaricate in successione così tante


Le chat "alternative" servono solo ad una cosa, e sappiamo bene a cosa. 
Poi che abbia concretizzato veramente tramite chat probabilmente non lo saprai mai. 
Ho amici specializzati nel rimorchio da chat, che poi oggi funziona pure il rimorchio su facebook. 
Quindi starei quasi sereno, se non è l'amico ha almeno provato a pescare sulla chat. Poi non è detto che abbia finalizzato, però.. 
vidi tempo fa l'account di una amica che sta su queste chat, decine e decine di messaggi ricevuti da uomini di ogni età e tipologia, alcuni indubbiamente uomini attraenti, cosa che la mia amica non è. Se tua moglie è una bella donna su quei siti avrà ricevuto proposte di ogni genere.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io sono di un altra era  per dirti che oggi vedo ragazzi abbracciarsi, farsi scherzi , baciarsi sulla guancia  con le ragazze loro amiche , questo per dire che ai miei tempi  c'era più riservatezza e anche dopo sposati con le altre coppie , mai presa confidenza come tu dici di aver visto nelle foto , si parlava molto nelle cene ma spesso uomini da una parte e le donne dall'altra , e spesso si alzavano per badare ai figli.
> Ora mi sembrate tutti più allegri  , ma vedendo durante le feste  i miei figli posso dire che non sono così che si comportano con il loro amici e le loro mogli. Che ti devo dire controlla  e hai fatto bene a dirglielo perchè così vedi ora come si comporta  quando sarete tutti insieme  se la cosa si ripete  è segno che è usuale, se invece non avviene  :gatta ci cova


Ma la tua altra epoca ti ha portato ad essere sempre fedele?


----------



## ologramma (4 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma la tua altra epoca ti ha portato ad essere sempre fedele?


no l'ho detto  che sono un fallace, qui non si tratta di fedeltà ma il modo di porsi con le persone conosciute e amici  , noto che ora i giovani sono più aperti di noi e la cosa può creare fraintendimenti


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Le chat non sono un buon segno, ma anche insieme alle foto non significano necessariamente nulla di compromettente.

Io peró credo molto nel sesto senso, nelle intuizioni.
Le volte che mi son sentita inquieta riguardo una situazione, anche senza particolari “segni”, si è rivelata una sensazione esatta.

A volte l’inconscio mette insieme dei pezzi e delle “stonature” che non riusciamo ad afferrare, ma ci sono.

Non è detto che sia il tuo caso, però se fossi in te io terrei discretamente gli occhi aperti su questa “intesa”. E su tua moglie.

È un equilibrio un po’ così, cerca però di non avvelenarti (e avvelenare il vostro rapporto) solo su delle supposizioni.


----------



## spleen (4 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Non è detto che i desideri si trasformino in realtà, non èdetto che una amicizia sia altro. Ma tieni gli occhi aperti.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no l'ho detto  che sono un fallace, qui non si tratta di fedeltà ma il modo di porsi con le persone conosciute e amici  , noto che ora i giovani sono più aperti di noi e la cosa può creare fraintendimenti


Non ho ben capito la risposta alla mia domanda.
Te la ripongo quindi più chiaramente.
Modi diversi di porsi in pubblico dovuti a epoche differenti hanno portato te o tua moglie ad essere fedeli sempre nella gioia e nel dolore ecc ecc?


----------



## farmer (4 Gennaio 2021)

Stai molto attento, stessa cosa successa a me vent'anni fa, mia moglie invaghita di un amico di compagnia, la cosa era molto evidente, non come il tuo caso. Fatto sta che io ne avevo parlato con lei che naturalmente negava, io non ho indagato molto, ma tenevo d'occhio la cosa. Fatto sta che dopo vent'anni ho ancora dei dubbi, anche se molto affievoliti. Vuoi un consiglio? Vai fino a fondo, altrimenti, come me, ti roderai dentro per molto tempo, se non c'è niente starai ancora meglio e mi auguro sia così


----------



## Mars2 (4 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Le chat "alternative" servono solo ad una cosa, e sappiamo bene a cosa.
> Poi che abbia concretizzato veramente tramite chat probabilmente non lo saprai mai.
> Ho amici specializzati nel rimorchio da chat, che poi oggi funziona pure il rimorchio su facebook.
> Quindi starei quasi sereno, se non è l'amico ha almeno provato a pescare sulla chat. Poi non è detto che abbia finalizzato, però..
> vidi tempo fa l'account di una amica che sta su queste chat, decine e decine di messaggi ricevuti da uomini di ogni età e tipologia, alcuni indubbiamente uomini attraenti, cosa che la mia amica non è. Se tua moglie è una bella donna su quei siti avrà ricevuto proposte di ogni genere.


Probabilmente in quel periodo qualcosa è successo, prima ha scaricato chaton poi wechat, line e line camera , dopo Snapchat. Ci sono anche diverse app per modificare le foto. Qualcuno sa se è possibile sapere le date in cui sono state scaricate le applicazioni al momento disabilitate e quanto sono state utilizzate?


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Gennaio 2021)

dai osti Mars...va che così non vivi più...lasa perd che l’è mei....


----------



## desire.vodafone (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Probabilmente in quel periodo qualcosa è successo, prima ha scaricato chaton poi wechat, line e line camera , dopo Snapchat. Ci sono anche diverse app per modificare le foto. Qualcuno sa se è possibile sapere le date in cui sono state scaricate le applicazioni al momento disabilitate e quanto sono state utilizzate?


Conosco WeChat, indirettamente, e so che difficilmente stai li per fare solo due chiacchiere, questo non significa che poi uno vada con cani e porci... Sulle altre chat non ssprei che pensare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Ma il vostro amico ti sembra diverso nei confronti di tua moglie? 
Tu in queste foto dove sei, chi hai vicino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora, quando io e mia moglie siamo in compagnia, si capisce che siamo coniugi solo se ci guardi l‘anulare sinistro, perché portiamo la stessa fede azteca.
> Se no proprio non lo capisci, nemmeno ci sediamo vicini quando siamo in tavolate varie.
> Foto di gruppo idem, lei sta sempre con altre o con altri.
> La mia signora è assai espansiva e può capitare la si veda anche abbracciata con altri, per me mai stato un problema.
> ...


Il discorso non fa una grinza, ma la gelosia non l'hai contemplata


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il discorso non fa una grinza, ma la gelosia non l'hai contemplata


La gelosia del coniuge non ha alcun senso di esistere nell’economia della mia vita.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Probabilmente in quel periodo qualcosa è successo, prima ha scaricato chaton poi wechat, line e line camera , dopo Snapchat. Ci sono anche diverse app per modificare le foto. Qualcuno sa se è possibile sapere le date in cui sono state scaricate le applicazioni al momento disabilitate e quanto sono state utilizzate?


Account play store


----------



## patroclo (5 Gennaio 2021)

...a me è capitato di scaricare un fottio di app, giusto per curiosità, e poi cancellarle dopo una prima occhiata.

Senza altri indizi direi di non stare lì a farti tante menate, altrimenti mica vivi più.

Mi lascia perplesso il discorso " ho avuto occasioni per tradire mia moglie ma non l ho mai fatto perché credo che le scopate extra minino seriamente il matrimonio "


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito la risposta alla mia domanda.
> Te la ripongo quindi più chiaramente.
> Modi diversi di porsi in pubblico dovuti a epoche differenti hanno portato te o tua moglie ad essere fedeli sempre nella gioia e nel dolore ecc ecc?


ripeto , sono cambiati i costumi in questo breve lasso di tempo dai miei tempi quasi 50 anni, per seguitare la spiegazione , nel mio caso  sono caduto nel  tradimento causato dalle ragioni che ho più volte specificato , non lo cercavo ma quando una cosa non si ha più c'è il rischio che prima o poi succeda, nel caso della mia lei non penso  che sia mai avvenuto , non sto a specificare  questa mia convenzione .
Ti porto l'esperienza di un mio amico  che parlando e avendo la mia stessa  situazione mi disse :sai io se sapessi che mia moglie  avrebbe una relazione , o una storia si sesso , mica mi arrabbierei con lui ma con lei  perchè ,se si è insieme ,questa cosa non c'è più?


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ripeto , sono cambiati i costumi in questo breve lasso di tempo dai miei tempi quasi 50 anni, per seguitare la spiegazione , nel mio caso  sono caduto nel  tradimento causato dalle ragioni che ho più volte specificato , non lo cercavo ma quando una cosa non si ha più c'è il rischio che prima o poi succeda, nel caso della mia lei non penso  che sia mai avvenuto , non sto a specificare  questa mia convenzione .
> Ti porto l'esperienza di un mio amico  che parlando e avendo la mia stessa  situazione mi disse :sai io se sapessi che mia moglie  avrebbe una relazione , o una storia si sesso , mica mi arrabbierei con lui ma con lei  perchè ,se si è insieme ,questa cosa non c'è più?


digli al tuo amico di tornare a scuola...
a parte questo, stiamo andando OT, ma la domanda te la devo fare: com’è che sei cascato nel tradimento senza neanche volerlo? Li nel centro Italia siete messi troppo bene...a voi le passare vi cadono tra le mani senza nemmeno volerlo...


----------



## ologramma (5 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> digli al tuo amico di tornare a scuola...
> a parte questo, stiamo andando OT, ma la domanda te la devo fare: com’è che sei cascato nel tradimento senza neanche volerlo? Li nel centro Italia siete messi troppo bene...a voi le passare vi cadono tra le mani senza nemmeno volerlo...


te lo scrivo dopo in mp


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Gennaio 2021)

non so cosa cazzo scrivere...


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Le chat "alternative" servono solo ad una cosa, e sappiamo bene a cosa.
> Poi che abbia concretizzato veramente tramite chat probabilmente non lo saprai mai.
> Ho amici specializzati nel rimorchio da chat, che poi oggi funziona pure il rimorchio su facebook.
> Quindi starei quasi sereno, se non è l'amico ha almeno provato a pescare sulla chat. Poi non è detto che abbia finalizzato, però..
> vidi tempo fa l'account di una amica che sta su queste chat, decine e decine di messaggi ricevuti da uomini di ogni età e tipologia, alcuni indubbiamente uomini attraenti, cosa che la mia amica non è. Se tua moglie è una bella donna su quei siti avrà ricevuto proposte di ogni genere.


La tua amica usa queste chat per fare conoscenze o cosa?


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma il vostro amico ti sembra diverso nei confronti di tua moglie?
> Tu in queste foto dove sei, chi hai vicino?


A causa del covid ci vediamo pochissimo quindi non saprei dirti se l atteggiamento del nostro amico è cambiato. Io nelle foto non sono troppo distante da loro ma se uno sconosciuto le guardasse penserebbe che la coppia sia formata da loro 2.  Ci tengo a precisare che in alcune foto lei e accanto a me ma nelle altre è vicina a lui ,sempre lo stesso uomo dei 7/8 presenti


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Le chat non sono un buon segno, ma anche insieme alle foto non significano necessariamente nulla di compromettente.
> 
> Io peró credo molto nel sesto senso, nelle intuizioni.
> Le volte che mi son sentita inquieta riguardo una situazione, anche senza particolari “segni”, si è rivelata una sensazione esatta.
> ...


Esatto, il sesto senso, oltretutto conosco molto bene mia moglie, stiamo insieme da 15 anni quindi so leggere i suoi sguardi e le sue espressioni anche quando interagisce con altre persone. Non posso esserne certo ma ho l impressione che lei provi attrazione nei suoi confronti, questo almeno mi suggerisce il "sesto senso ". Per quanto riguarda le chat, sono rimasto perplesso quando le ho viste, credo ci siano poche spiegazioni al riguardo e quasi tutte negative


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2021)

Beh, le foto possono essere un caso, a volte è naturale stare più vicino a quelli con cui si ha maggior feeling.
Per le chat, line, we chat etc. si usano di solito se non si vuole essere visti "on line" su wa. Quindi vedi tu.


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque era meglio se non le dicevi niente....


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Esatto, il sesto senso, oltretutto conosco molto bene mia moglie, stiamo insieme da 15 anni quindi so leggere i suoi sguardi e le sue espressioni anche quando interagisce con altre persone. Non posso esserne certo ma ho l impressione che lei provi attrazione nei suoi confronti, questo almeno mi suggerisce il "sesto senso ". Per quanto riguarda le chat, sono rimasto perplesso quando le ho viste, credo ci siano poche spiegazioni al riguardo e quasi tutte negative


E la moglie di questo uomo dove sta nelle foto ? Come li vedi come coppia ?


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Beh, le foto possono essere un caso, a volte è naturale stare più vicino a quelli con cui si ha maggior feeling.
> Per le chat, line, we chat etc. si usano di solito se non si vuole essere visti "on line" su wa. Quindi vedi tu.


In effetti sono chat che mi turbano in particolar modo, mi sono documentato, in soprattutto wechat è molto sospetta, se trovassi il modo di vedere quantomeno per quanto tempo l ha utilizzata potrei farmi  un'idea


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In effetti sono chat che mi turbano in particolar modo, mi sono documentato, in soprattutto wechat è molto sospetta, se trovassi il modo di vedere quantomeno per quanto tempo l ha utilizzata potrei farmi  un'idea


Pensa che io, traditrice di riflesso, non ho mai sentito di queste app. Non le conosco.
Ne usavo un’altra, una sola, ma averne tante non capisco il motivo.


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E la moglie di questo uomo dove sta nelle foto ? Come li vedi come coppia ?


Apparentemente va tutto bene fra loro ed anche lei è piuttosto vicina al marito ma lui e mia moglie sono a contatto,ripeto, sembrano una coppia. La cosa strana è che sul gruppo WhatsApp è sempre sua moglie che posta le foto


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Apparentemente va tutto bene fra loro ed anche lei è piuttosto vicina al marito ma lui e mia moglie sono a contatto,ripeto, sembrano una coppia. La cosa strana è che sul gruppo WhatsApp è sempre sua moglie che posta le foto


Perché ti sembra strano che posti lei le foto ?


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensa che io, traditrice di riflesso, non ho mai sentito di queste app. Non le conosco.
> Ne usavo un’altra, una sola, ma averne tante non capisco il motivo.


Non capisco nemmeno io il motivo di averne più di una,probabilmente ne utilizzava una e poi ,per chi sa quale motivo, cambiava applicazione


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché ti sembra strano che posti lei le foto ?


Ho come l impressione che lo faccia apposta, ha postato le foto in cui loro sono vicini, le altre le hanno messe altri componenti del gruppo


----------



## Lara3 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non capisco nemmeno io il motivo di averne più di una,probabilmente ne utilizzava una e poi ,per chi sa quale motivo, cambiava applicazione


Se vuoi sapere di più, io al tuo posto farei finta di essere tranquillo e senza sospetti.
Solo così puoi ottenere più informazioni.


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se vuoi sapere di più, io al tuo posto farei finta di essere tranquillo e senza sospetti.
> Solo così puoi ottenere più informazioni.


È quello che faccio, credetemi, non vivo questa cosa in modo ossessivo,  non sono un rompiscatole con mia moglie, stiamo bene insieme e non sono eccessivamente geloso. Quando le ho chiesto delle foto ho mantenuto il controllo senza nessun eccesso ed è finita lì. Di  certo,ne le foto, ne le chat metteranno in pericolo il nostro matrimonio perché non sono prove,ovviamente questo mi ha fatto venire dei dubbi e questo non è positivo ma vi garantisco che ho la situazione sotto controllo. È chiaro che se dovessi reperire prove inconfutabili il discorso cambierebbe


----------



## alberto15 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È quello che faccio, credetemi, non vivo questa cosa in modo ossessivo,  non sono un rompiscatole con mia moglie, stiamo bene insieme e non sono eccessivamente geloso. Quando le ho chiesto delle foto ho mantenuto il controllo senza nessun eccesso ed è finita lì. Di  certo,ne le foto, ne le chat metteranno in pericolo il nostro matrimonio perché non sono prove,ovviamente questo mi ha fatto venire dei dubbi e questo non è positivo ma vi garantisco che ho la situazione sotto controllo. È chiaro che se dovessi reperire prove inconfutabili il discorso cambierebbe


E come cambierebbe?


----------



## Mars2 (5 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come cambierebbe?


Non sono il tipo che perdona un tradimento


----------



## alberto15 (5 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non sono il tipo che perdona un tradimento


Perche'? Manderesti tutto a monte ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non capisco nemmeno io il motivo di averne più di una,probabilmente ne utilizzava una e poi ,per chi sa quale motivo, cambiava applicazione


Ma avrebbe disinstallato quello che non usa, perché tenere tutte quelle app


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ho come l impressione che lo faccia apposta, ha postato le foto in cui loro sono vicini, le altre le hanno messe altri componenti del gruppo


Prima era sempre lei che postava foto? 
Non vorrei che adesso vedi cose che non esistono.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non sono il tipo che perdona un tradimento


Se hai già deciso di non perdonare un eventuale tradimento, decidi anche a monte un piano di azione. improvvisare in certe situazioni aggiunge solo problemi. In che rapporti sei con lui?


----------



## Mars2 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima era sempre lei che postava foto?
> Non vorrei che adesso vedi cose che non esistono.


Un po' tutti postiamo le foto ma quelle in cui loro sono vicini le ha postate tutte lei


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Un po' tutti postiamo le foto ma quelle in cui loro sono vicini le ha postate tutte lei


Capito... potrebbe essere che anche lei sospetti qualcosa.


----------



## alberto15 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Un po' tutti postiamo le foto ma quelle in cui loro sono vicini le ha postate tutte lei


Allora vuol farti capire qualcosa o non e' furba. Di solito tutte le donne lo sono .... quindi.....


----------



## Mars2 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma avrebbe disinstallato quello che non usa, perché tenere tutte quelle app


Al momento sono tutte disinstallate,  sono visibili nella raccolta del play store e credo che le abbia scaricate 3/4 anni fa non ho modo di sapere se le utilizzava contemporaneamente purtroppo



alberto15 ha detto:


> Allora vuol farti capire qualcosa o non e' furba. Di solito tutte le donne lo sono .... quindi.....





alberto15 ha detto:


> Allora vuol farti capire qualcosa o non e' furba. Di solito tutte le donne lo sono .... quindi.....


È possibile che sia così.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se hai già deciso di non perdonare un eventuale tradimento, decidi anche a monte un piano di azione. improvvisare in certe situazioni aggiunge solo problemi. In che rapporti sei con lui?


Al momento posso solo fare supposizioni ,come dicevo non ho prove significative quindi al momento  penso solo a tenermi stretta la mia famiglia


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Quante coppie fanno parte di questa comitiva ?
Ci sono anche dei video ?
Potresti chiedere a qualcuno se ha un video o foto di un particolare posto, forse trovi qualcosa di più.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Fai come lei  e vedi se è gelosa .
Fatti i selfie con tutte quelle che ti capitano vicino


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non sono il tipo che perdona un tradimento


Dicono tutti così.


----------



## Mars2 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


Cosa è Badoo ?
E cosa ha pubblicato su Facebook?
Mi sembra che sei abbastanza informatico, quindi puoi ancora scoprire, giusto per essere sicuri.
Io conosco solo Telegram.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


Stai tranquillo e non parlare con lei di questa scoperta; quasi sicuramente negherà e tu rimarrai con dei dubbi che ti assilleranno per anni.
Il mio ex con prove molto più esplicite ha continuato a negare per mesi, poi ha ammesso un tradimento, poi due, poi tre...


----------



## Mars2 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa è Badoo ?
> E cosa ha pubblicato su Facebook?
> Mi sembra che sei abbastanza informatico, quindi puoi ancora scoprire, giusto per essere sicuri.
> Io conosco solo Telegram.


È un social utilizzato quasi esclusivamente per rimorchiare purtroppo


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È un social utilizzato quasi esclusivamente per rimorchiare purtroppo


Mi dispiace...
Se l’affronti adesso credo di sapere la risposta: è andata per curiosità perché le aveva parlato un amica.
Pensa che il mio ex una volta scoperto che andava a prostitute diceva che dopo averle pagate stava in appartamento e .... non faceva  nulla.
Certo che ero spaventata e preoccupata per la mia salute, ma questa risposta è un insulto all’intelligenza di chiunque.
Quindi più che tranquillizzarmi mi ha fatto arrabbiare ancora di più.


----------



## Mars2 (6 Gennaio 2021)

La cosa strana è che ha eseguito l accesso con Facebook ,credo che così facendo i suoi contatti avrebbero potuto osservare le chat. C è qualcuno più esperto che possa darmi un parere?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che ha eseguito l accesso con Facebook ,credo che così facendo i suoi contatti avrebbero potuto osservare le chat. C è qualcuno più esperto che possa darmi un parere?


Non posso aiutarti perché non uso Facebook e neanche Badoo. Ma se fossi come dici tu, probabilmente non lo sapeva neanche lei e poi  ha cambiato quando si è accorta, e ha scelto un’altra soluzione.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Gennaio 2021)

Osti qua vien fuori che magari la conosco pure io. Le mie ex amanti son tutte mogli felicemente sposata tranne una.


----------



## Foglia (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che ha eseguito l accesso con Facebook ,credo che così facendo i suoi contatti avrebbero potuto osservare le chat. C è qualcuno più esperto che possa darmi un parere?


Più che strana mi pare un po' pasticcione. Tracce ovunque, insomma.  Probabilmente pensa che più te le fa di sotto il naso, meno ti accorgi. Non so che dire.... in effetti per carità, si trova da scopare un po' ovunque, ma su Badoo non si va certo se si è interessati di filosofia....

Insisto con il consigliarti un buon investigatore privato.  In casi come il tuo credo siano risolutivi


----------



## Buffa (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


Sicuramente non è un buon segno. 
Non conosco l’app badoo, ma certamente se usi uno pseudonimo, anche se ti logghi con facebook i tuoi contatti facebook non sanno che sei tu..solo facebook “condivide”il tuo profilo con badoo . 
oltre a questi segnali..che preoccuperebbero chiunque, nel vostro quotidiano nessuna “dissonanza”? Va tutto bene bene?


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Al momento sono tutte disinstallate,  sono visibili nella raccolta del play store e credo che le abbia scaricate 3/4 anni fa non ho modo di sapere se le utilizzava contemporaneamente purtroppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che qualche anni fa, volevano fare wa a pagamento, probabile che le abbia scaricate per provare una valida alternativa gratuita


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che ha eseguito l accesso con Facebook ,credo che così facendo i suoi contatti avrebbero potuto osservare le chat. C è qualcuno più esperto che possa darmi un parere?


Non credo. Facebook tutela la privacy in questi termini. L'opportunità di poter accedere a determinati siti senza iscriversi ma passando per fb credo abbia un ritorno a loro come sito, e come informazioni raccolte di cosa fai nel web, di come lo usi.



Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


Potrebbe essere che cerca contatti lì e poi passa subito alle app di messaggistica.
Non vuol dire che ti tradisca comunque. Magari si limita a chat.


----------



## farmer (7 Gennaio 2021)

Se ha installato e utilizzato quelle app, "forse" il fosso lo ha già saltato, fatto le prime volte poi è tutto in discesa, sensi di colpa non ne hai più, ti fai un'esperienza antisgamo, ti diverti e ti piace. Probabilmente con il vostro conoscente ci hai visto giusto, lei è già esperta del settore .
Indaga, può essere che non ci sia nulla, ma il tarlo ti è già entrato nel cervello e fino a quando non hai certezze ti senti a disagio e lo vivi male, ci sono già passato


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere che cerca contatti lì e poi passa subito alle app di messaggistica.
> Non vuol dire che ti tradisca comunque. Magari si limita a chat.


E per "chattare" va su Badoo? E di che parlano?  Vabbè dai. Magari si è limitata a chat perché non ha trovato interesse. Però l'intenzione (di conoscere persone dell'altro sesso) a me pare evidente. Magari non ha concretizzato, questo non si può sapere.  Ma insomma: a casa mia un po' di indizi concordanti fanno almeno una mezza prova. Poi senz'altro potrei scegliere di non voler sapere, oppure di provare ad andare fino in fondo.  Molti fanno gli struzzi, ma non certo perché il coniuge "poverino, non ha fatto nulla ", per intenderci. Ma semplicemente perché può andar bene anche così. E questo lo sa lui, se anche così va bene.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque io dal sospetto allo sgamo ci ho messo mezz'ora..... dai che non e' cosi' difficile


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no l'ho detto  che sono un fallace, qui non si tratta di fedeltà ma il modo di porsi con le persone conosciute e amici  , noto che ora i giovani sono più aperti di noi e la cosa può creare fraintendimenti


È semplicemente il fatto che non solo piùil pisello, ma pure la patata è stata sdoganata 
Quello che dici tu si riferisce a un retaggio culturale (E NORMATIVO)  per cui se l'uomo tradiva, l'importante era che non ci facesse insieme  "casa". La donna  al contrario (è giusto ricordarlo) PER LA SOCIETÀ commetteva UN REATO solo ad andare a letto con un altro uomo. Non parlo di secoli fa eh, credo che tu lo possa ricordare 

In un sistema simile chiaro che si stesse anche socialmente divisi, almeno nelle occasioni  "ufficiali ". Sparita questa discriminazione dal testo normativo (il reato di concubinato era mooooolto diverso da quello di adulterio), è evidente che gli strascichi sulla società non si cancellano dall'oggi al domani.  Oggi per fortuna le cose sono un po' cambiate, nel senso che non esiste più tutta questa differenza di sesso per la società.  Io direi tutto sommato meno male, in passato bastava poco per essere delle  "poco di buono", a fronte di maschi che "vabbè dai, sono uomini....".

Edit: poi la "divisione " maschi/femmine di cui parli tu era fatta più o meno inconsciamente proprio per tutelare l'integrità del maschio. Che se una donna aveva persino problemi a definirsi " cornuta" (ma no, vabbè, sopporta: le veniva detto), per un uomo valeva il contrario.  Era praticamente un uomo disonorato.
Questo apparente  "pudore" celava ben altro.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che qualche anni fa, volevano fare wa a pagamento, probabile che le abbia scaricate per provare una valida alternativa gratuita


Eh, ma il Badoo anche questa era per sostituire whatsapp ?
Se è un sito per incontri c’è poco da raggirare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh, ma il Badoo anche questa era per sostituire whatsapp ?
> Se è un sito per incontri c’è poco da raggirare.


 Beh però sarebbe una stupida accedere da fb, dove tutti lo saprebbe. 
Non conosciamo la persona, potrebbe averlo fatto senza sapere di cosa si trattava. 
A me capita per curiosità di entrare in gruppi fb, piuttosto che scaricare app  e poi cancellare perché non mi interessano. 
Ultima iscrizione in un gruppo di coupon e sconti vari. 
Poi leggendo, nei vari giorni, gente che ordinava e non riceveva merce o la riceveva rotta. 
Ho capito che era una gran bella fregatura ho abbandonato.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eh, ma il Badoo anche questa era per sostituire whatsapp ?
> Se è un sito per incontri c’è poco da raggirare.


Si, ma poi a quel punto magari a casa lo dici anche.  No?  "Guarda mars, provo questa app. perché tra un po' con w.a. ci fottono . La scarichi anche tu?" . Perche non sono app. che vanno "per la maggiore ", al di fuori di un certo contesto, quindi anche per un motivo pratico (di provare l'app.), se la ragione fosse stata quella.  È evidente che voleva avere il suo angolo riservato.  Per far cosa è la domanda.  E non è che l'iscrizione a Badoo mi lascerebbe troppi dubbi sulla risposta.  Poi bisogna vedere se è andata oltre o si è fermata lì.  A questo punto per saperlo darei più materiale possibile a un professionista, ed eviterei magari di farmi altro male per magari non riuscire a scoprire nulla. Quelli che lavorano bene sanno come recuperare anche roba eventualmente (mal) cancellata. E non è che lei mi sembri poi troppo attenta a evitare tracce.... se poi non salta fuori niente, meglio così. Ma se lui non avesse voluto sapere, non si sarebbe spinto fino a questo punto.  No? Venti foto con lo stesso uomo vicino possono benissimo essere casuali, se suscitano altre sensazioni, le sensazioni non si mangiano e le si possono anche "lasciare stare dove sono". Ma non mi pare la scelta  di Mars. Che è partito da sensazioni, e sta trovando (purtroppo) fatti. A questo punto vale la pena sapere se sono poco più che cavolate oppure tracce di altro.  Sempre secondo me.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Aggiungo un'altra domanda: sarà "un caso" che la moglie dell'altro abbia pubblicato TUTTE foto dove loro due sono vicini? Eh, "che caso".... oh, a me i dubbi verrebbero. 
Poi si può benissimo dire che le foto sono un caso, anche il fatto che le abbia pubblicate la moglie del tizio è un caso, le app. sono un caso, Badoo è un caso, e così via.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Magari la moglie dell’altro si trova nello stesso stato in cui si trova mars...


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari la moglie dell’altro si trova nello stesso stato in cui si trova mars...


Può essere.
Come può essere che sia un caso.
O può essere che ne sappia già più di Mars e si stia per così dire vendicando sottilmente.

Fossi in Mars al momento eviterei di interpellarla. E guarderei meglio alle altre prove che potrei trovare a casa. Comunque, ribadisco: la scelta di dare (o non dare) corso a quelle che sono sensazioni (cercando prove) non si rifà al "coniuge che poverino non fa nulla di male", ma a come si sta in casa MALGRADO quest'ombra. Non è casuale, secondo me, nemmeno il momento in cui ci si leva, eventualmente, il velo dagli occhi. Poi si può scegliere che quel velo va benissimo com'è.  Ma non credo molto al semplice fatto di riuscire a farla franca. Anche se in diversi qui dentro dicono di non essersi accorti di nulla per anni. Credo più che altro che un non approfondimento "stia bene ", tutto qui. Finché sta bene, e magari sta bene sempre.  Sono parecchio disincantata sul punto.  Io mi sono fatta stare bene ben altro, se vogliamo, da un paio di corna. Ero "comoda lo stesso, anche se per paradosso tutto seguivo, al di fuori del mio bene.  Ma non è che prima "non le vedessi " certe cose, o mi lasciassero indifferente certe sensazioni ed emozioni. Supportate da fatti abbastanza gravi, per giunta. Semplicemente  (io ero proprio all'estremo eh) per me andava meglio così piuttosto che ammettere un fallimento totale. Cioè applicavo questo principio, ma non in favore del mio benessere. Al contrario, ho fatto di tutto per peggiorare la situazione  (per un periodo), in modo da rendere ancora più difficile per me la separazione. Capisco invece chi certe sensazioni riesce a buttarsele dietro, perché comunque il resto è fatto di vero benessere.
Ma non so come dire: lo sguardo è pur sempre  (o dovrebbe esserlo) al proprio orticello.  Se (e sottolineo SE) potessi tornare indietro  (sto facendo esercizio di retorica eh) in primo luogo mi separare dopo toh.... UN ANNO di matrimonio (in luogo di più di otto che sono passati....), e in secondo luogo comunque nel durante avrei tutelato ME e i miei interessi.  Mica come ho fatto, che alla fine ci ho pure perso (sembrerà paradossale) finanziariamente. Lui queste cose nel durante le ha guardate più che bene eh. Io (scema) no. Manco quelle ho guardato.  Eh. Quando c'è l'amore..... 
Basta sfoghi per oggi, va


----------



## Lanyanjing (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In effetti sono chat che mi turbano in particolar modo, mi sono documentato, in soprattutto wechat è molto sospetta, se trovassi il modo di vedere quantomeno per quanto tempo l ha utilizzata potrei farmi  un'idea


Ciao Mars2, prima di tutto secondo me non devi preoccuparti più di tanto almeno che non ci sono altri atteggiamenti strani che ti portano a pensare ad un possibile tradimento. Wechat lo conosco bene, in quanto vivendo in Cina qui si usa per qualsiasi cosa: dalla chat ai pagamenti. Le chat se vengono cancellate vengono perse e non possono essere recuperate. Quello che ti consiglio è di installare wechat (anche se ora aprire un account è un bel casino) e una volta fatto dare il consenso di fare il match sulla tua rubrica telefonica con gli utenti già registrati. Se tua moglie e l'altro non hanno messo limiti di privacy wechat ti indicherà chi lo usa dentro i tuoi contatti....il problema è che invierà in automatico un richiesta di amicizia a chi lo usa, quindi vieni scoperto... ma se entrambi lo usano, purtroppo è un punto a favore dei tuoi sospetti. Se tua Moglie usa un android.... collegando il telefono al computer avendo accesso alla root del telefono puoi eventualmente trovare foto inviate su wechat anche se le chat sono state cancellate. Fammi sapere


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> È semplicemente il fatto che non solo piùil pisello, ma pure la patata è stata sdoganata
> Quello che dici tu si riferisce a un retaggio culturale (E NORMATIVO)  per cui se l'uomo tradiva, l'importante era che non ci facesse insieme  "casa". La donna  al contrario (è giusto ricordarlo) PER LA SOCIETÀ commetteva UN REATO solo ad andare a letto con un altro uomo. Non parlo di secoli fa eh, credo che tu lo possa ricordare
> 
> In un sistema simile chiaro che si stesse anche socialmente divisi, almeno nelle occasioni  "ufficiali ". Sparita questa discriminazione dal testo normativo (il reato di concubinato era mooooolto diverso da quello di adulterio), è evidente che gli strascichi sulla società non si cancellano dall'oggi al domani.  Oggi per fortuna le cose sono un po' cambiate, nel senso che non esiste più tutta questa differenza di sesso per la società.  Io direi tutto sommato meno male, in passato bastava poco per essere delle  "poco di buono", a fronte di maschi che "vabbè dai, sono uomini....".
> ...


che la patata sia stata sdoganata  è una pura verità, anche che l'uomo tradiva  , vedi che un tempo c'erano le case chiuse , le donne troppo indaffarate a sfornare figli e si o no avevano bisogno dell'amante .
Vedi che molte donnine allegre erano sempre donne di potere o acculturate , ti ricordo che i matrimoni erano combinati quindi se si era presi da una passione si tradiva anche prima: Mi trovi d'accordo sul cambio delle normative sul tradimento , d'accordo anche sul divorzio  ne discussi con la mia signora e dicemmo che è giusto averlo  in casa non si vada più d'accordo.
Forse mi sono espresso male o capito male , su quello che mi hai citato dicevo che noi  ragazzi , e ti parlo degli anni del 68, mai ci permettevamo di fare come i ragazzi di oggi , forse lo sdoganamento della patata libera c'era ma l'Italia non era fatta solo di città ma il tessuto  era molto di più nei paesi  , ora si è uniformato tutto  la patata spesso la si ottiene gia al primo incontro., che dici all'uomo piace o non piace secondo il tuo punto di vista?
Poi non rammarichiamoci di vedere che i matrimoni falliscono  e in gran numero


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> che la patata sia stata sdoganata  è una pura verità, anche che l'uomo tradiva  , vedi che un tempo c'erano le case chiuse , le donne troppo indaffarate a sfornare figli e si o no avevano bisogno dell'amante .
> Vedi che *molte donnine allegre erano sempre donne di potere o acculturate* , ti ricordo che i matrimoni erano combinati quindi se si era presi da una passione si tradiva anche prima: Mi trovi d'accordo sul cambio delle normative sul tradimento , d'accordo anche sul divorzio  ne discussi con la mia signora e dicemmo che è giusto averlo  in casa non si vada più d'accordo.
> Forse mi sono espresso male o capito male , su quello che mi hai citato dicevo che noi  ragazzi , e ti parlo degli anni del 68, mai ci permettevamo di fare come i ragazzi di oggi , forse lo sdoganamento della patata libera c'era ma l'Italia non era fatta solo di città ma il tessuto  era molto di più nei paesi  , *ora si è uniformato tutto  la patata spesso la si ottiene gia al primo incontro., che dici all'uomo piace o non piace secondo il tuo punto di vista?*
> Poi non rammarichiamoci di vedere che i matrimoni falliscono  e in gran numero


Secondo il mio punto di vista (sulla tua domanda), deve far piacere a entrambi.

Il primo grassetto mi lascia perplessa. Donnine?


----------



## Vera (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Aggiungo un'altra domanda: sarà "un caso" che la moglie dell'altro abbia pubblicato TUTTE foto dove loro due sono vicini? Eh, "che caso".... oh, a me i dubbi verrebbero.
> Poi si può benissimo dire che le foto sono un caso, anche il fatto che le abbia pubblicate la moglie del tizio è un caso, le app. sono un caso, Badoo è un caso, e così via.


Ora, la moglie di Mars può anche non essere una volpe ma nemmeno l'amico. Se davvero avessero una storia, dovrebbero evitare di mettersi vicini nelle foto. 
Insomma, qui mi insegnate che meglio non destare sospetti.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E per "chattare" va su Badoo? E di che parlano?  Vabbè dai. Magari si è limitata a chat perché non ha trovato interesse. Però l'intenzione (di conoscere persone dell'altro sesso) a me pare evidente. Magari non ha concretizzato, questo non si può sapere.  Ma insomma: a casa mia un po' di indizi concordanti fanno almeno una mezza prova. Poi senz'altro potrei scegliere di non voler sapere, oppure di provare ad andare fino in fondo.  Molti fanno gli struzzi, ma non certo perché il coniuge "poverino, non ha fatto nulla ", per intenderci. Ma semplicemente perché può andar bene anche così. E questo lo sa lui, se anche così va bene.


Si può essere, ma da quel che dicono non è che ci siano sti gran personaggi su questi siti. 

Comunque il tutto è partito dalle foto con uno degli amici frequentati da entrambe, e probabilmente non è partito neppure da lì. Sarebbe interessante per lui capire cosa ha fatto scattare questi dubbi, o quando si è azionato il così detto sesto senso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un aggiornamento importante da comunicarvi,ho scoperto su Facebook che nel 2011 ha pubblicato qualcosa su Badoo, poi nulla fino al 2016 dove per 3 giorni consecutivi ha usato ripetutamente questo sito. Credo che questa scoperta sia la più significativa e lascia poche interpretazioni.


Però ragiona!
O ha una storia con l’amico comune o va in cerca di sesso occasionale in siti di incontri.
Mi pare improbabile che siano entrambe le cose.
Poi può pure essere che tu sia un ingenuo e lei abbia una storia con la coppia di amici e insieme cerchino altri per incontri allargati.
A te pare possibile?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Però Brunetta sei bastarda neh.
Mettigli anche la terza opzione, ossia e‘ solo curiosa.
dem osti....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> che la patata sia stata sdoganata  è una pura verità, anche che l'uomo tradiva  , vedi che un tempo c'erano le case chiuse , le donne troppo indaffarate a sfornare figli e si o no avevano bisogno dell'amante .
> Vedi che molte donnine allegre erano sempre donne di potere o acculturate , ti ricordo che i matrimoni erano combinati quindi se si era presi da una passione si tradiva anche prima: Mi trovi d'accordo sul cambio delle normative sul tradimento , d'accordo anche sul divorzio  ne discussi con la mia signora e dicemmo che è giusto averlo  in casa non si vada più d'accordo.
> Forse mi sono espresso male o capito male , su quello che mi hai citato dicevo che noi  ragazzi , e ti parlo degli anni del 68, mai ci permettevamo di fare come i ragazzi di oggi , forse lo sdoganamento della patata libera c'era ma l'Italia non era fatta solo di città ma il tessuto  era molto di più nei paesi  , ora si è uniformato tutto  la patata spesso la si ottiene gia al primo incontro., che dici all'uomo piace o non piace secondo il tuo punto di vista?
> Poi non rammarichiamoci di vedere che i matrimoni falliscono  e in gran numero


Evitiamo di fare della personale esperienza norma o costume generale.
Ho conosciuto attuali ottantenni che facevano sesso dietro un albero con marito e figli poco distanti, rapporti a tre e altro.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Però Brunetta sei bastarda neh.
> Mettigli anche la terza opzione, ossia e‘ solo curiosa.
> dem osti....


Per me è più probabile che si sia fatta quattro risate con un’amica.
Ma è meglio considerare tutte le possibilità.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è più probabile che si sia fatta quattro risate con un’amica.
> Ma è meglio considerare tutte le possibilità.


Anche per me.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ragiona!
> O ha una storia con l’amico comune o va in cerca di sesso occasionale in siti di incontri.
> Mi pare improbabile che siano entrambe le cose.
> Poi può pure essere che tu sia un ingenuo e lei abbia una storia con la coppia di amici e insieme cerchino altri per incontri allargati.
> A te pare possibile?


Io credo che semplicemente si tratta di periodi diversi ; quello che lui ha trovato sul cellulare e Badoo è di molti anni prima. Mentre la comitiva è più recente. Una non esclude l’altra, anzi rinforza l’idea che la moglie è navigata.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evitiamo di fare della personale esperienza norma o costume generale.
> Ho conosciuto attuali ottantenni che facevano sesso dietro un albero con marito e figli poco distanti, rapporti a tre e altro.


Eeeeh ?
Ottantenni donne che facevano sesso con il marito ( loro marito ?) dietro un albero ?
Sai... dopo una certa età bisogna star comodi, i sassi fanno male .
Vispa l’ottantenne


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si può essere, ma da quel che dicono non è che ci siano sti gran personaggi su questi siti.
> 
> Comunque il tutto è partito dalle foto con uno degli amici frequentati da entrambe, e probabilmente non è partito neppure da lì. Sarebbe interessante per lui capire cosa ha fatto scattare questi dubbi, o quando si è azionato il così detto sesto senso.


Su Badoo circola (per quel che so) gente che vuole scopare. Tempo fa (più o meno negli anni di cui ci parla Mars) non sarebbe stato producente, per una persona impegnata, registrarsi con nome e cognome.  Lo dico perché bastava una googlata per scoprire che uno o una era iscritto.  Come sia oggi esattamente non so. Forse avranno aumentato la privacy. O forse i più sgamati non danno nome e cognome. Non lo so 

Una sensazione può partire da tante piccole cose. Poi ripeto: la "verifica" sono i fatti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eeeeh ?
> Ottantenni donne che facevano sesso con il marito ( loro marito ?) dietro un albero ?
> Sai... dopo una certa età bisogna star comodi, i sassi fanno male .
> Vispa l’ottantenne


Parlava di ATTUALE ottantenne


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Parlava di ATTUALE ottantenne


Si, l’ho capito. Ma ottant’anni sono tanti per la schiena.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è più probabile che si sia fatta quattro risate con un’amica.
> Ma è meglio considerare tutte le possibilità.


A me non pare molto verosimile che una, senza dire niente al marito, si iscriva su Badoo per farsi due risate con l'amica....


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, l’ho capito. Ma ottant’anni sono tanti per la schiena.


Non hai capito però 
Gente che ora ha 80 anni, e che quando ne aveva meno faceva....


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me non pare molto verosimile che una, senza dire niente al marito, si iscriva su Badoo per farsi due risate con l'amica....


Si, ma è la scusante che va per la maggiore... tipo : caro, ti posso spiegare tutto, anche perché questo uomo è nudo nel  mio letto; non è come pensi


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai capito però
> Gente che ora ha 80 anni, e che quando ne aveva meno faceva....


Ah 
Già mi preparavo ad una lunga vita sessuale, pensando che fra 30 anni potrò ancora farlo sopra i sassolini


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma è la scusante che va per la maggiore... tipo : caro, ti posso spiegare tutto, anche perché questo uomo è nudo nel  mio letto; non è come pensi


Ma pure in quel caso secondo me lo dici prima.  Non vai a fare una roba fraintendibile senza dire niente a tuo marito.  Io non so come si sia registrata la moglie di Mars.  Ma se lo ha fatto con nome e cognome, nel 2011, ti posso dire che persino con una googlata saltava fuori la tua registrazione, il tuo profilo, e lo scopo dichiarato per cui eri lì.  Tenuto conto che era un sito di scopate, insomma....


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pure in quel caso secondo me lo dici prima.  Non vai a fare una roba fraintendibile senza dire niente a tuo marito.  Io non so come si sia registrata la moglie di Mars.  Ma se lo ha fatto con nome e cognome, nel 2011, ti posso dire che persino con una googlata saltava fuori la tua registrazione, il tuo profilo, e lo scopo dichiarato per cui eri lì.  Tenuto conto che era un sito di scopate, insomma....


Bisogna vedere il suo livello informatico. Anche se una usa il computer al lavoro tutti i giorni non è detto che queste cose le sappia. Io per esempio non sarei capace di fare  i controlli che ha fatto Mars, non me ne intendo ; e al lavoro ho sempre usato il computer. Ma al lavoro ci sono gli informatici che ci stanno dietro per ogni piccola cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Eeeeh ?
> Ottantenni donne che facevano sesso con il marito ( loro marito ?) dietro un albero ?
> Sai... dopo una certa età bisogna star comodi, i sassi fanno male .
> Vispa l’ottantenne


No, faceva sesso con un amante occasionale.
Adesso è ultra ottantenne. Quando faceva queste cose no. Eppure, per l’esperienza di altri, quelli erano tempi di donne casa e chiesa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pure in quel caso secondo me lo dici prima.  Non vai a fare una roba fraintendibile senza dire niente a tuo marito.  Io non so come si sia registrata la moglie di Mars.  Ma se lo ha fatto con nome e cognome, nel 2011, ti posso dire che persino con una googlata saltava fuori la tua registrazione, il tuo profilo, e lo scopo dichiarato per cui eri lì.  Tenuto conto che era un sito di scopate, insomma....


Dipende dal rapporto con il marito. Io avrei potuto farlo e raccontarlo. Altre non sognarsi di riferirlo al marito perché avevano un altro rapporto.


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere il suo livello informatico. Anche se una usa il computer al lavoro tutti i giorni non è detto che queste cose le sappia. Io per esempio non sarei capace di fare  i controlli che ha fatto Mars, non me ne intendo ; e al lavoro ho sempre usato il computer. Ma al lavoro ci sono gli informatici che ci stanno dietro per ogni piccola cosa.


Pure io sono piuttosto capra, a livello informatico.  Però esistono app. che una volta installate (E ci vuol niente a farlo) fanno tutto il lavoro per te. Quindi davvero basta impratichirsi un poco.... Comunque io gli suggerivo di mettere il materiale in mano a uno esperto, che ne sa di più.  Sarà che probabilmente pure io non saprei bene TUTTE le opzioni per recuperare i dati....


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal rapporto con il marito. Io avrei potuto farlo e raccontarlo. Altre non sognarsi di riferirlo al marito perché avevano un altro rapporto.


Non so. Trovo a dire il vero abbastanza inverosimile che una si iscriva a Badoo per farsi due risate con l'amica. All'epoca (2011) l'iscrizione risultava anche ai non iscritti, con una semplice googlata. Sicché a me capito' di cercare un tizio, e di trovarlo lì. Da google eh. Va bene tutto, ma iscriversi e pubblicare, tanto per ridere con l'amica, mi sembra un po' forzato. Non credo che tu ti saresti mai sognata di farlo 
Mentre non ho dubbi sul fatto che non lo avresti certo tenuto nascosto. 
Ma nemmeno io avrei mai rischiato di passare per traditrice per scherzare con una amica, per cui senz'altro lo avrei detto. Che poi so mica troppo cosa ci sia da "scherzare" lì dentro, a dirla tutta....


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal rapporto con il marito. Io avrei potuto farlo e raccontarlo. Altre non sognarsi di riferirlo al marito perché avevano un altro rapporto.


Se non lo dici è perché hai da nascondere o sai che non  approverebbe . Altrimenti se stai giocando con un’amica e non intendi fare nulla lo dici a tuo marito.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Su Badoo circola (per quel che so) gente che vuole scopare. Tempo fa (più o meno negli anni di cui ci parla Mars) non sarebbe stato producente, per una persona impegnata, registrarsi con nome e cognome.  Lo dico perché bastava una googlata per scoprire che uno o una era iscritto.  Come sia oggi esattamente non so. Forse avranno aumentato la privacy. O forse i più sgamati non danno nome e cognome. Non lo so
> 
> Una sensazione può partire da tante piccole cose. Poi ripeto: la "verifica" sono i fatti.


Si ma di base sarebbe un sito per single, quindi in linea teorica potrebbe esserci anche chi cerca una relazione normale e magari non ha modo di conoscere tutte ste persone.
Riguardo gente sposata se ti ricordi anche quello che avevo conosciuto io si esponeva molto on line. Sarebbe bastato la moglie si mettesse a cercarlo in rete, ma evidentemente non ci ha mai pensato, o si è bevuta qualche favola sul giocare, prendere in giro o simili, che poi c'è la parte dove questo tipo di affermazioni sono pure vere, solo che non significano il perculare solo on line senza ci siano incontri.
Comunque ora mi pare siano sdoganati siti di incontro per sposati, 10 anni fa questo non c'era. Se accade chiaramente c'è business. E probabilmente interesse a fare sentire tutelati gli utenti. Ciò che immagino crei più esposizione è la foto.

Aggiungo che 10 anni fa, forse più, tra proliferare di smartphone e gran successo di facebook sono entrate nelle rete un mucchio di persone che prima non ne facevano parte. Per motivi di non usare il computer per lavoro, non averlo a casa, non esserne avezzi all'utilizzo, anche abitudine... chi di noi ha iniziato ad utilizzare il computer in altri tempi non l'ha certo fatto per usare _l'internet_, ma per necessità di vari software. I pc erano dedicati ai settori, e personalmente mai avrei immaginato che un giorno sarebbero usciti pc pubblicizzati per i gaming, nel senso che era qualcosa talmente lontano dalla mia concezione di utilizzo da non immaginare di acquistare un pc strutturato proprio per giocare.
Comunque chi è entrato nel web perchè si è trovato una connessione nello smartphone ci è entrato con una porta di accesso di tutt'altro tipo, e anche una diversa cultura. Questo per dire che 10 anni fa probabilmente c'è chi si è infilato nella ragnatela senza manco sapere cosa faceva, ma si vede anche oggi dalle cose che taluni scrivono su facebook.
Io non mi sognerei mai di rivolgermi ad un presidente di regione dandogli del tu e scrivendo con un tono come se fossimo all'osteria.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Qui la storia inizia a prendere una brutta piega ... 
Badoo 2011 e 2016  ma quanto dura questo gioco?..


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui la storia inizia a prendere una brutta piega ...
> Badoo 2011 e 2016  ma quanto dura questo gioco?..


Spero non si connetta più...se no perde il sonno....


----------



## Vera (7 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2021)

Trovata su fB....


----------



## oriente70 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Spero non si connetta più...se no perde il sonno....


Per me già lo ha perso ..


----------



## oriente70 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Però potrebbe provare ad iscriversi lui su badoo e vedere se la trova


----------



## Foglia (7 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma di base sarebbe un sito per single, quindi in linea teorica potrebbe esserci anche chi cerca una relazione normale e magari non ha modo di conoscere tutte ste persone.
> Riguardo gente sposata se ti ricordi anche quello che avevo conosciuto io si esponeva molto on line. S*arebbe bastato la moglie si mettesse a cercarlo in rete, ma evidentemente non ci ha mai pensato, o si è bevuta qualche favola sul giocare, prendere in giro o simili*, che poi c'è la parte dove questo tipo di affermazioni sono pure vere, solo che non significano il perculare solo on line senza ci siano incontri.
> Comunque ora mi pare siano sdoganati siti di incontro per sposati, 10 anni fa questo non c'era. Se accade chiaramente c'è business. E probabilmente interesse a fare sentire tutelati gli utenti. Ciò che immagino crei più esposizione è la foto.
> 
> ...


Grassetto: ricordo che ne parlammo, del tuo amante, e che ultimamente il suo "prendere in giro" era diventato una sorta di stalking. Con battute piuttosto pesanti, lontane mille miglia dal ridere. Correggimi se sbaglio, ma credo di ricordare bene 
E mi stupii del fatto che lo facesse in tutta tranquillità, con nome e cognome. A parte il fatto che non stiamo parlando (nel tuo caso, dico) di dieci o più anni fa, e che avrebbe avuto i motivi per non esporsi, io su questo punto sono oramai abbastanza disillusa, lo ripeto. Cioé non credo che abbia "sperato" che la moglie potesse non googlare mai  (stiamo parlando di andare su google e leggere uno che scrive alla ex amante - vabbé, anche se questo non lo sapeva - con nome e cognome, cacchio!!!!!) o che, leggendo, "si bevesse la favola del gioco". Non contava su quello, secondo me. Contava sul fatto (dimmi se sbaglio) che probabilmente alla moglie bastava avere il marito, con tutti i buoni motivi per non lasciarlo (che non posso sapere, ma che ci saranno stati). Il mondo non è pieno di deficienti disposti a bersi tutto. O a non fare domande. O a non googlare. O a evitare chi magari ha googlato e riporta. Non scherziamo. E' invece pieno di chi fa spalluccia. Non si pone certe domande perché va bene non porsele.
Questo è secondo me. Pure io che non capisco un tubo di Internet so che se mi mettessi su un forum con nome e cognome, fossi sposata, e facessi il filo ad uno, o mi cimentassi in battute multiple, o riferimenti "spinti", protratti nel tempo, correrei inevitabilmente il rischio di sentirmi fare due domande  . Me ne fregherei, se del caso, nel caso in cui avessi la certezza che dall'altra parte di quel che faccio "fuori" da un certo mio ruolo non frega un emerito piffero. Ma è un altro discorso.

Diversamente se così non fosse sarei abbastanza stupida. Soprattutto nel rischiare di sputtanarmi con la moglie per giunta per una storia finita, come era nel tuo caso. E altro che scrivere al Presidente di Regione dandogli del "tu" , che vabbè, sarà una mancanza di stile, o una rivelazione di ignoranza (se uso toni da osteria, più che altro, tipica "deriva" da social), ma dubito comporti conseguenze "dirette" nel mio ménage....


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo il mio punto di vista (sulla tua domanda), deve far piacere a entrambi.
> 
> Il primo grassetto mi lascia perplessa. Donnine?


solo non volevo usare altro termine


----------



## ologramma (7 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evitiamo di fare della personale esperienza norma o costume generale.
> Ho conosciuto attuali ottantenni che facevano sesso dietro un albero con marito e figli poco distanti, rapporti a tre e altro.


non voglio fare di tutta un erba un fascio , Mi piace di più.
Sono io il primo a dire  che non è la regola dicevo di cose che anche prima capitavano, ti potrei portare esempi  e nei avrei tanti .
Forse prima non si sapevano  o non si volevano sapere , te ne faccio due , una mia zia con relazione  con uno sposato  fu mandata in capitale per  non essere  additata per...... si sposo un uomo, che ho conosciuto ,con un figlio  era vedovo , quindi l'accasarono per mettere a tacere le voci. Altra donna domestica in una casa signorile  messa incinta fatta sposare   ad uno scapolone  il figlio mio conoscente molto assomigliante al vero padre ma non ai figli che l'uomo dopo ha avuto  da  lei. Altra persona conosciuta amante del proprietario terriero almeno portava i soldi a  a casa.  Di casi te ne potrei dire altri , con questo non dico che tutte le donne del mio paese lo erano solo  che prima lo facevano con discrezione :


----------



## Marjanna (7 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: ricordo che ne parlammo, del tuo amante, e che ultimamente il suo "prendere in giro" era diventato una sorta di stalking. Con battute piuttosto pesanti, lontane mille miglia dal ridere. Correggimi se sbaglio, ma credo di ricordare bene
> E mi stupii del fatto che lo facesse in tutta tranquillità, con nome e cognome. A parte il fatto che non stiamo parlando (nel tuo caso, dico) di dieci o più anni fa, e che avrebbe avuto i motivi per non esporsi, io su questo punto sono oramai abbastanza disillusa, lo ripeto. Cioé non credo che abbia "sperato" che la moglie potesse non googlare mai  (stiamo parlando di andare su google e leggere uno che scrive alla ex amante - vabbé, anche se questo non lo sapeva - con nome e cognome, cacchio!!!!!) o che, leggendo, "si bevesse la favola del gioco". Non contava su quello, secondo me. Contava sul fatto (dimmi se sbaglio) che probabilmente alla moglie bastava avere il marito, con tutti i buoni motivi per non lasciarlo (che non posso sapere, ma che ci saranno stati). Il mondo non è pieno di deficienti disposti a bersi tutto. O a non fare domande. O a non googlare. O a evitare chi magari ha googlato e riporta. Non scherziamo. E' invece pieno di chi fa spalluccia. Non si pone certe domande perché va bene non porsele.
> Questo è secondo me. Pure io che non capisco un tubo di Internet so che se mi mettessi su un forum con nome e cognome, fossi sposata, e facessi il filo ad uno, o mi cimentassi in battute multiple, o riferimenti "spinti", protratti nel tempo, correrei inevitabilmente il rischio di sentirmi fare due domande  . Me ne fregherei, se del caso, nel caso in cui avessi la certezza che dall'altra parte di quel che faccio "fuori" da un certo mio ruolo non frega un emerito piffero. Ma è un altro discorso.
> 
> Diversamente se così non fosse sarei abbastanza stupida. Soprattutto nel rischiare di sputtanarmi con la moglie per giunta per una storia finita, come era nel tuo caso. E altro che scrivere al Presidente di Regione dandogli del "tu" , che vabbè, sarà una mancanza di stile, o una rivelazione di ignoranza (se uso toni da osteria, più che altro, tipica "deriva" da social), ma dubito comporti conseguenze "dirette" nel mio ménage....


Le prime due righe si ricordi bene. Il resto non lo so. Nel senso che lo sa solo la moglie. 
Ciò che scrivi è tutto plausibile ma temo nella loro storia ci siano punti complessi a me oscuri. 
Ma chissà in quante ci sono...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non lo dici è perché hai da nascondere o sai che non  approverebbe . Altrimenti se stai giocando con un’amica e non intendi fare nulla lo dici a tuo marito.


Però ci sono mariti che rompono pure se compri una borsa


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ci sono mariti che rompono pure se compri una borsa


Sai che io ne comprerei due in quel caso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che io ne comprerei due in quel caso


Però è comprensibile che si possa voler fare le adolescenti con un’amica e non voler andare incontro a discussioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non lo dici è perché hai da nascondere o sai che non  approverebbe . Altrimenti se stai giocando con un’amica e non intendi fare nulla lo dici a tuo marito.


ecco guarda con mio marito non posso neanche pubblicare una foto mia su fb che viene fuori un casino della madonna. Figurati se potrei mai dire che ho fatto un gioco stupido con un'amica.Non esiste proprio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco guarda con mio marito non posso neanche pubblicare una foto mia su fb che viene fuori un casino della madonna. Figurati se potrei mai dire che ho fatto un gioco stupido con un'amica.Non esiste proprio


Non è che non puoi non vuoi
Sei tu che glielo permetti.
Mi dispiace ne abbiamo già parlato


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è che non puoi non vuoi
> Sei tu che glielo permetti.
> Mi dispiace ne abbiamo già parlato


lo so, per questo ti ho risposto.
Però ci sono donne come me che per evitare liti e rotture di coglioni all'inverosimile, decidono di non raccontare alcune cose.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so, per questo ti ho risposto.
> Però ci sono donne come me che per evitare liti e rotture di coglioni all'inverosimile, decidono di non raccontare alcune cose.


E poi va a finire che si creano storie parallele......extra..... se il marito non le capisce o ogni volta si scatena il finimondo.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so, per questo ti ho risposto.
> Però ci sono donne come me che per evitare liti e rotture di coglioni all'inverosimile, decidono di non raccontare alcune cose.


Però un conto è non raccontare e lo capisco, un conto è non fare una cosa innocua che ci fa piacere come una foto su fb
Per come sono io puoi urlare e sbraitare, vediamo chi si stanca prima, e sono certa di non essere io
Su cose invece discutibili concordo che una possa evitare


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E poi va a finire che si creano storie parallele......extra..... se il marito non le capisce o ogni volta si scatena il finimondo.....


e no, questa cosa è sempre stata dal primo giorno di matrimonio. se a mio marito non posso confidare nulla perchè ci vede sempre il male , ti posso assicurare che inizi a vivere una vita parallela senza necessariamente avere un amante.
Il vero problema è non poter  essere se stessi con il proprio marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però un conto è non raccontare e lo capisco, un conto è non fare una cosa innocua che ci fa piacere come una foto su fb
> Per come sono io puoi urlare e sbraitare, vediamo chi si stanca prima, e sono certa di non essere io
> Su cose invece discutibili concordo che una possa evitare


diventa dispettoso e ti garantisco che viverci è pesante


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diventa dispettoso e ti garantisco che viverci è pesante


Avrai i tuoi motivi per sopportare una situazione così


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrai i tuoi motivi per sopportare una situazione così


già detto


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e no, questa cosa è sempre stata dal primo giorno di matrimonio. se a mio marito non posso confidare nulla perchè ci vede sempre il male , ti posso assicurare che inizi a vivere una vita parallela senza necessariamente avere un amante.
> Il vero problema è non poter  essere se stessi con il proprio marito.


Infatti, non devi necessariamente avere un amante ma avere una vita parallela con persone che ti capiscono e/o ti ascoltano penso che, avendo un coniuge asfissiante sia quasi un risultato scontato....


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo non sono mai stato un esperto di telefoni e computer, non sono nemmeno un tipo social,ho preso qualche spunto sul web per cercare di capire come poter reperire eventuali indizi a conferma dei miei sospetti e nonostante la mia inesperienza, in effetti, qualcosa ho trovato come sapete. Riflettendo mi è tornato alla mente un episodio di qualche anno fa, ricordo che mia moglie stava parlando con un amica ,erano imbarazzate ma divertite e discutevano sul fatto che entrambe si  erano iscritte ad un social ma ,avendo ricevuto avance da diversi sconosciuti, avevano deciso di cancellare la loro iscrizione. Non avevamo ancora figli e poiché il primo accesso a Badoo risale al 2011,credo stessero parlando proprio di quello.il problema è che nel 2016 sono presenti ripetuti accessi a Badoo tutti nella stessa settimana. 
Chaton è stata la prima app di messaggistica istallata, ho letto che dopo qualche tempo è stata tolta, quindi credo che a quel punto abbia deciso di scaricare wechat, subito dopo line e line camera In seguito ha utilizzato hangouts e infine Snapchat. 
Tutte queste app hanno in comune una cosa,permettendo di effettuare chat segrete quindi credo le abbia usate per questo scopo, non posso sapere se alla fine mi ha tradito ma è molto probabile che si sia sentita con qualcuno. Se le parlassi di tutto questo negherebbe ovviamente e troverebbe una scusa senza dubbio, serve il colpo del ko


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono mai stato un esperto di telefoni e computer, non sono nemmeno un tipo social,ho preso qualche spunto sul web per cercare di capire come poter reperire eventuali indizi a conferma dei miei sospetti e nonostante la mia inesperienza, in effetti, qualcosa ho trovato come sapete. Riflettendo mi è tornato alla mente un episodio di qualche anno fa, ricordo che mia moglie stava parlando con un amica ,erano imbarazzate ma divertite e discutevano sul fatto che entrambe si  erano iscritte ad un social ma ,avendo ricevuto avance da diversi sconosciuti, avevano deciso di cancellare la loro iscrizione. Non avevamo ancora figli e poiché il primo accesso a Badoo risale al 2011,credo stessero parlando proprio di quello.il problema è che nel 2016 sono presenti ripetuti accessi a Badoo tutti nella stessa settimana.
> Chaton è stata la prima app di messaggistica istallata, ho letto che dopo qualche tempo è stata tolta, quindi credo che a quel punto abbia deciso di scaricare wechat, subito dopo line e line camera In seguito ha utilizzato hangouts e infine Snapchat.
> Tutte queste app hanno in comune una cosa,permettendo di effettuare chat segrete quindi credo le abbia usate per questo scopo, non posso sapere se alla fine mi ha tradito ma è molto probabile che si sia sentita con qualcuno. Se le parlassi di tutto questo negherebbe ovviamente e troverebbe una scusa senza dubbio, serve il colpo del ko


Iscriviti anche te e fai una ricerca


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è un buon segno.
> Non conosco l’app badoo, ma certamente se usi uno pseudonimo, anche se ti logghi con facebook i tuoi contatti facebook non sanno che sei tu..solo facebook “condivide”il tuo profilo con badoo .
> oltre a questi segnali..che preoccuperebbero chiunque, nel vostro quotidiano nessuna “dissonanza”? Va tutto bene bene?


per il resto va tutto bene, assolutamente si



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ragiona!
> O ha una storia con l’amico comune o va in cerca di sesso occasionale in siti di incontri.
> Mi pare improbabile che siano entrambe le cose.
> Poi può pure essere che tu sia un ingenuo e lei abbia una storia con la coppia di amici e insieme cerchino altri per incontri allargati.
> A te pare possibile?


questo mi sentirei di escluderlo...



Marjanna ha detto:


> Si può essere, ma da quel che dicono non è che ci siano sti gran personaggi su questi siti.
> 
> Comunque il tutto è partito dalle foto con uno degli amici frequentati da entrambe, e probabilmente non è partito neppure da lì. Sarebbe interessante per lui capire cosa ha fatto scattare questi dubbi, o quando si è azionato il così detto sesto senso.


Il sesto senso si è attivato prima in effetti, notavo che tendevano ad avvicinarsi anche quando facevamo passeggiate insieme , una volta, Capodanno tutti insieme, a mezzanotte sono stati i primi a darsi gli auguri... tante altre piccole cose, forse insignificanti ma tali da attivare il "sesto senso " le foto hanno alimentato i sospetti


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> questo mi sentirei di escluderlo...


Perché?


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Conosco tutti e 3 da molti anni, potrei essere un allocco ma non a tal punto da non accorgermi di una cosa del genere


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Quindi alla luce di tutto quello che è emerso in questi giorni, come ti muoverai ora?


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora non lo so,per adesso farò finta di niente, riflettero sul prossimo passo da fare. In questi casi credo sia meglio mettere da parte l istinto per evitare errori


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Si, devi fare in modo di non farle sospettare che hai mangiato la foglia.
Gradualmente, non tutto insieme, apri le maglie, falla sentire più libera di muoversi con disinvoltura, per impegni vari.
Deve capire che tu sei pazzo di lei e ti fidi ciecamente.
Tu eventualmente ti potresti assentare dal lavoro per seguirla?


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si, devi fare in modo di non farle sospettare che hai mangiato la foglia.
> Gradualmente, non tutto insieme, apri le maglie, falla sentire più libera di muoversi con disinvoltura, per impegni vari.
> Deve capire che tu sei pazzo di lei e ti fidi ciecamente.
> Tu eventualmente ti potresti assentare dal lavoro per seguirla?


Si,posso assentarmi, questa potrebbe essere una buona idea. Preciso che le applicazioni elencate le ha utilizzate in passato, al momento non ne è presente nemmeno una. Questo rende la ricerca di ulteriori informazioni molto difficile,credo che il tuo consiglio possa essere utile


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

ora lascia perdere le applicazioni e impara a concentrarti sulle cose concrete.
accusarla di avere chattato con uno è un conto, seguirla mentre va in camporella con un altro è un altro.
ma devi avere pazienza.
ipotesi: un giorno ti dice che di pomeriggio sarà irreperibile perché ad un corso.
bene, quel giorno anche tu lo sarai per lei perché in riunione tutto il giorno.
e ti organizzerai per raggiungere il suo luogo di lavoro se lavora e vedere se esce e dove va. 
e fai foto, tante foto.


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Qui la storia inizia a prendere una brutta piega ...
> Badoo 2011 e 2016  ma quanto dura questo gioco?..


Ci tengo a precisare che nel 2011  è visibile solo il primo accesso poi niente fino al 2016 quindi in realtà lo ha utilizzato pochissimo


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ora lascia perdere le applicazioni e impara a concentrarti sulle cose concrete.
> accusarla di avere chattato con uno è un conto, seguirla mentre va in camporella con un altro è un altro.
> ma devi avere pazienza.
> ipotesi: un giorno ti dice che di pomeriggio sarà irreperibile perché ad un corso.
> ...


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Qualcuno conosce whoscall? Può essere collegato all utilizzo delle app di messaggistica?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Io no, sono infedele, ma di quelli all’antica, cioè che trombano.
Le chat non mi servono.


----------



## Buffa (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> per il resto va tutto bene, assolutamente si
> 
> questo mi sentirei di escluderlo...
> 
> ...


Mah.. Io nel mio gruppo ho un amico con cui mi sento molto in sintonia. Gi voglio bene, so che ha sofferto ed e’ sensibile, e ci parlo proprio bene di tutto.  Siamo spesso vicini ed ho con lui atteggiamenti affettuosi, ma non ho vagamente il benché minimo interesse sessuale o sentimentale. 
Quindi posso dirti che è possibile.
mi preoccuperei piu’ delle app. Perche’ le due cose non vanno di pari passo..o l’amante della conpagnia o le app di incontri A meno che tua moglie non sia un super mignoxxone a tua insaputa, ma non credo.


----------



## Buffa (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Qualcuno conosce whoscall? Può essere collegato all utilizzo delle app di messaggistica?


Ma no..ti blocca le chiamate indesiderate e ti fa capire se chi ti chiama fa telemarketing o meno


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Mah.. Io nel mio gruppo ho un amico con cui mi sento molto in sintonia. Gi voglio bene, so che ha sofferto ed e’ sensibile, e ci parlo proprio bene di tutto.  Siamo spesso vicini ed ho con lui atteggiamenti affettuosi, ma non ho vagamente il benché minimo interesse sessuale o sentimentale.
> Quindi posso dirti che è possibile.
> mi preoccuperei piu’ delle app. Perche’ le due cose non vanno di pari passo..o l’amante della conpagnia o le app di incontri A meno che tua moglie non sia un super mignoxxone a tua insaputa, ma non credo.


Credo anche io che le cose siano separate perché l altro è come me,non utilizza social o robe varie


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Ma no..ti blocca le chiamate indesiderate e ti fa capire se chi ti chiama fa telemarketing o meno


Non può essere utilizzato per bloccare o deviare numeri che si preferisce tenere nascosti?


----------



## Buffa (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che nel 2011  è visibile solo il primo accesso poi niente fino al 2016 quindi in realtà lo ha utilizzato pochissimo


Da un’indagine fatta tempo fa fa un’importante agenzia digital..i siti di appuntamenti vengono presi d’assalto soprattutto da giovani neomamme.
Spiegazione? Capire  se sono ancora desiderabili..
Sarebbe un po’ come se lei scoprisse che ogni tanto sbirci su youporn, secondo me dicendosi “oddio, non mi ama piu..” 
se va tutto  bene con lei tieni  le antenne alte(Cosa da fare in ogni caso), ma non esagerare..


----------



## Buffa (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Non può essere utilizzato per bloccare o deviare numeri che si preferisce tenere nascosti?


Non credo, perche’ e’ fatto attingendo da dati di una community che ti informa  se la chiamata arriva da un numero usato da telemarketing di vidafone o enel etc. cosi non rispondi e blocchi. Non mi risulta devi o tenga nascosto nulla ...


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Non credo, perche’ e’ fatto attingendo da dati di una community che ti informa  se la chiamata arriva da un numero usato da telemarketing di vidafone o enel etc. cosi non rispondi e blocchi. Non mi risulta devi o tenga nascosto nulla ...


Ok,ti ringrazio


----------



## Buffa (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pero’..in effetti potrebbe consentire anche di fare liste di contatti separate non accessibili dalla rubrica... Ma caspita...vorrebbe dire essere un genio del male o avere attivita’ molto frequenti con persone diverse...altrimenti UGO lo salvi in agenda come Zia Pina .. e fai prima


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono mai stato un esperto di telefoni e computer, non sono nemmeno un tipo social,ho preso qualche spunto sul web per cercare di capire come poter reperire eventuali indizi a conferma dei miei sospetti e nonostante la mia inesperienza, in effetti, qualcosa ho trovato come sapete. Riflettendo mi è tornato alla mente un episodio di qualche anno fa, ricordo che mia moglie stava parlando con un amica ,erano imbarazzate ma divertite e discutevano sul fatto che entrambe si  erano iscritte ad un social ma ,avendo ricevuto avance da diversi sconosciuti, avevano deciso di cancellare la loro iscrizione. Non avevamo ancora figli e poiché il primo accesso a Badoo risale al 2011,credo stessero parlando proprio di quello.il problema è che nel 2016 sono presenti ripetuti accessi a Badoo tutti nella stessa settimana.
> Chaton è stata la prima app di messaggistica istallata, ho letto che dopo qualche tempo è stata tolta, quindi credo che a quel punto abbia deciso di scaricare wechat, subito dopo line e line camera In seguito ha utilizzato hangouts e infine Snapchat.
> Tutte queste app hanno in comune una cosa,permettendo di effettuare chat segrete quindi credo le abbia usate per questo scopo, non posso sapere se alla fine mi ha tradito ma è molto probabile che si sia sentita con qualcuno. Se le parlassi di tutto questo negherebbe ovviamente e troverebbe una scusa senza dubbio, serve il colpo del ko


Guarda che non sei esente dal colpo del ko che stai rincorrendo... pensa bene da che parte potresti cadere una volta che arriva, che se cadi bene è più facile rialzarsi. Poi magari non cadi eh, però...
Può essere anche che tua moglie abbia iniziato a scaricare app perchè gratuite come fossero giochi magari sentendone parlare da amiche. Io non conosco questo mondo ma tra quelle che nomini Snapchat era stata molto pubblicizzata. Immagino che tanti l'abbiano scaricata solo perchè iniziavano a sentire qualcuno che gli chiedeva il contatto Snapchat. Poi l'adesione del grande pubblico non riesco a spiegarmela più di tanto. Alla fine il telefono serve per chiamate e c'è la possibilità di inviare un messaggio, ossia un breve testo per comunicare qualcosa. Ma questo è un altro discorso.
Tua moglie mi pare di aver capito che ha Fb. Perchè si è aperta un account? E' qualcosa che gli serviva? L'ha fatto per curiosità o perchè è stata invitata a prenderne parte? Guarda a quello che sai, non a quello che non sai, lì puoi trovare risposte.


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda che non sei esente dal colpo del ko che stai rincorrendo... pensa bene da che parte potresti cadere una volta che arriva, che se cadi bene è più facile rialzarsi. Poi magari non cadi eh, però...
> Può essere anche che tua moglie abbia iniziato a scaricare app perchè gratuite come fossero giochi magari sentendone parlare da amiche. Io non conosco questo mondo ma tra quelle che nomini Snapchat era stata molto pubblicizzata. Immagino che tanti l'abbiano scaricata solo perchè iniziavano a sentire qualcuno che gli chiedeva il contatto Snapchat. Poi l'adesione del grande pubblico non riesco a spiegarmela più di tanto. Alla fine il telefono serve per chiamate e c'è la possibilità di inviare un messaggio, ossia un breve testo per comunicare qualcosa. Ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Tua moglie mi pare di aver capito che ha Fb. Perchè si è aperta un account? E' qualcosa che gli serviva? L'ha fatto per curiosità o perchè è stata invitata a prenderne parte? Guarda a quello che sai, non a quello che non sai, lì puoi trovare risposte.


Mia mogli passa molto tempo su Facebook e istagram, non so se sia stata consigliata ma le utilizza da sempre. Una volta abbiamo anche avuto una discussione per questo, quando siamo a casa spesso si isola con il telefono e questo non mi piace. Io non escludo nulla, è possibile che abbia scaricato le app per curiosità (anche se Badoo è davvero difficile da digerire) e ripeto che la mia intenzione è quella di tenermi stretta la mia famiglia però ,se metto tutto insieme, ritengo ci siano i presupposti per sospettare altro. Come ho già detto non sono ossessionato da questo e al momento non posso accusare nessuno, so benissimo che vivere nel dubbio è sbagliato ma gli indizi sono molti e non posso far finta di niente. Mi chiedi di guardare a quello che so, so che mia moglie ha scaricato Badoo, e altre 6 applicazioni di messaggistica utilizzate da persone che cercano di rimorchiare e chattare segretamente


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Mia mogli passa molto tempo su Facebook e istagram, non so se sia stata consigliata ma le utilizza da sempre. Una volta abbiamo anche avuto una discussione per questo, quando siamo a casa spesso si isola con il telefono e questo non mi piace. Io non escludo nulla, è possibile che abbia scaricato le app per curiosità (anche se Badoo è davvero difficile da digerire) e ripeto che la mia intenzione è quella di tenermi stretta la mia famiglia però ,se metto tutto insieme, ritengo ci siano i presupposti per sospettare altro. Come ho già detto non sono ossessionato da questo e al momento non posso accusare nessuno, so benissimo che vivere nel dubbio è sbagliato ma gli indizi sono molti e non posso far finta di niente. Mi chiedi di guardare a quello che so, so che mia moglie ha scaricato Badoo, e altre 6 applicazioni di messaggistica utilizzate da persone che cercano di rimorchiare e chattare segretamente


Non ricordo chi , ma qui c'era uno che creo un profilo fake su un'applicazione che usava la moglie .... Non è finita bene ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Mia mogli passa molto tempo su Facebook e istagram, non so se sia stata consigliata ma le utilizza da sempre. Una volta abbiamo anche avuto una discussione per questo, quando siamo a casa spesso si isola con il telefono e questo non mi piace. Io non escludo nulla, è possibile che abbia scaricato le app per curiosità (anche se Badoo è davvero difficile da digerire) e ripeto che la mia intenzione è quella di tenermi stretta la mia famiglia però ,se metto tutto insieme, ritengo ci siano i presupposti per sospettare altro. Come ho già detto non sono ossessionato da questo e al momento non posso accusare nessuno, so benissimo che vivere nel dubbio è sbagliato ma gli indizi sono molti e non posso far finta di niente. Mi chiedi di guardare a quello che so, so che mia moglie ha scaricato Badoo, e altre 6 applicazioni di messaggistica utilizzate da persone che cercano di rimorchiare e chattare segretamente


Questi sospetti ti stanno ossessionando. 
Pensa se fosse tutta una tua fissazione ed arrivi a minare il tuo matrimonio per uno stupido sospetto. 
Perché se tua moglie dovesse scoprire tutto questo e lei sa di non aver fatto niente, se si dovesse incazzare , ricordati che sarà lei a non sentirsi più a suo agio con te. 
E le cose cambieranno in peggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Infatti, non devi necessariamente avere un amante ma avere una vita parallela con persone che ti capiscono e/o ti ascoltano penso che, avendo un coniuge asfissiante sia quasi un risultato scontato....


Si, ma non cambiano, anzi sono ancora più stupiti e più delusi.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Questi sospetti ti stanno ossessionando.
> Pensa se fosse tutta una tua fissazione ed arrivi a minare il tuo matrimonio per uno stupido sospetto.
> Perché se tua moglie dovesse scoprire tutto questo e lei sa di non aver fatto niente, se si dovesse incazzare , ricordati che sarà lei a non sentirsi più a suo agio con te.
> E le cose cambieranno in peggio


con una persona  che sta tutto il tempo sui social o con il cellulare in mano con il partner presente mi farebbe girare i cosiddetti ...


----------



## farmer (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ci fu un utente che, insospettito della moglie sempre in chat, riuscì a sgamare il nik di lei sulla chat, creò un profilo falso e riuscì a contattarla. Venne fuori di tutto, lei iniziò a raccontare che aveva un marito fantastico, ma che le piaceva scopare in giro ogni tanto, perché gli piaceva sentirsi corteggiata. Lui non sapendo se dicesse la verità le mise un'investigatore alle calcagna, tempo una settimana la beccò con l'amante. Lui riuscì a sottrargli il secondo cellulare e scoprì che era una traditrice seriale, lo tradiva da anni con diversi amanti.........lui non si era mai accorto di nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono mai stato un esperto di telefoni e computer, non sono nemmeno un tipo social,ho preso qualche spunto sul web per cercare di capire come poter reperire eventuali indizi a conferma dei miei sospetti e nonostante la mia inesperienza, in effetti, qualcosa ho trovato come sapete. Riflettendo mi è tornato alla mente un episodio di qualche anno fa, ricordo che mia moglie stava parlando con un amica ,erano imbarazzate ma divertite e discutevano sul fatto che entrambe si  erano iscritte ad un social ma ,avendo ricevuto avance da diversi sconosciuti, avevano deciso di cancellare la loro iscrizione. Non avevamo ancora figli e poiché il primo accesso a Badoo risale al 2011,credo stessero parlando proprio di quello.il problema è che nel 2016 sono presenti ripetuti accessi a Badoo tutti nella stessa settimana.
> Chaton è stata la prima app di messaggistica istallata, ho letto che dopo qualche tempo è stata tolta, quindi credo che a quel punto abbia deciso di scaricare wechat, subito dopo line e line camera In seguito ha utilizzato hangouts e infine Snapchat.
> Tutte queste app hanno in comune una cosa,permettendo di effettuare chat segrete quindi credo le abbia usate per questo scopo, non posso sapere se alla fine mi ha tradito ma è molto probabile che si sia sentita con qualcuno. Se le parlassi di tutto questo negherebbe ovviamente e troverebbe una scusa senza dubbio, serve il colpo del ko


Per me sei sulla strada della paranoia.
Potrebbe aver sentito che “Marisa” si era iscritta e voleva vedere se era vero.
Cose così.
Parlale.
 Mi fai venire in mente mio marito  (che  mi tradiva) e sentendomi casualmente parlare con una amica dicendo un nome, che era di un mio collega, aveva pensato a una tresca. Invece noi ridacchiavamo parlando di uno di quando avevamo quattordici anni.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Peraltro sembra molto più interessato ad eventuali chat o strumenti per averle che non ad eventi reali fatti di carne, sudore e umori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Peraltro sembra molto più interessato ad eventuali chat o strumenti per averle che non ad eventi reali fatti di carne, sudore e umori.


Sempre meglio sapere di avere un corno virtuale che uno reale..


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sempre meglio sapere di avere un corno virtuale che uno reale..


Dici?
Mia moglie non è di questa idea.
Non la turba se soddisfo altrove le mie voglie carnali.
La turba molto di più sapermi assente mentalmente come marito mentre sono con lei e la figliolanza.
E la capisco, anch’io sono come lei in tal senso.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

E intanto che i cornuti cercano le chat i fedifraghi vanno al motel a godere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> con una persona  che sta tutto il tempo sui social o con il cellulare in mano con il partner presente mi farebbe girare i cosiddetti ...


Da li a pensare al peggio ne passa.. Lo si fa notare e si cerca di fare cambiare abitudini


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dici?
> Mia moglie non è di questa idea.
> Non la turba se soddisfo altrove le mie voglie carnali.
> La turba molto di più sapermi assente mentalmente come marito mentre sono con lei e la figliolanza.
> E la capisco, anch’io sono come lei in tal senso.


Diceva così anche un mio amico , si definiva perfetto in tutto, padre, marito e amante .. 
Poi la moglie si è stufata. 
E pure le amanti ... Nessuna lo è riuscito a sopportare per più di due settimane .


----------



## oriente70 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da li a pensare al peggio ne passa.. Lo si fa notare e si cerca di fare cambiare abitudini


Vero. 
E se non cambia?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2021)

A volte ho la sensazione che i nuovi ingressi vengano presi a pretesto, occasione per elaborare storie affascinanti alla James Bond.
Ma la realtà non è così avventurosa.


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E intanto che i cornuti cercano le chat i fedifraghi vanno al motel a godere.


Conosco uomini traditi che hanno sofferto moltissimo, qualcuno ha cominciato a bere,un altro ha deciso di andare a lavorare all estero,un altro ancora ha disprezzato le donne per molto tempo ma adesso hanno una nuova vita e si sono lasciati tutto alle spalle. Conosco anche un uomo che si è portato a letto praticamente ogni donna che ha corteggiato ,molte di loro erano sposate, adesso a 55 anni e ha perso il fascino di un tempo, una volta mi disse " ho paura di finire i miei giorni in un ospizio, non ho figli,non ho una compagna, arrivo a casa e non avendo più voglia di fare serate rimango solo a casa" ha goduto moltissimo nei motel e in tanti altri posti ma ti garantisco che è un uomo triste adesso


----------



## Mars2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei sulla strada della paranoia.
> Potrebbe aver sentito che “Marisa” si era iscritta e voleva vedere se era vero.
> Cose così.
> Parlale.
> Mi fai venire in mente mio marito  (che  mi tradiva) e sentendomi casualmente parlare con una amica dicendo un nome, che era di un mio collega, aveva pensato a una tresca. Invece noi ridacchiavamo parlando di uno di quando avevamo quattordici anni.


 ora, onestamente, se tuo marito si fosse iscritto a Badoo e ti avesse detto di averlo fatto per accertarsi della presenza di un suo amico sulla chat, lì avresti creduto?


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Diceva così anche un mio amico , si definiva perfetto in tutto, padre, marito e amante ..
> Poi la moglie si è stufata.
> E pure le amanti ... Nessuna lo è riuscito a sopportare per più di due settimane .


Peggio per lui.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Conosco uomini traditi che hanno sofferto moltissimo, qualcuno ha cominciato a bere,un altro ha deciso di andare a lavorare all estero,un altro ancora ha disprezzato le donne per molto tempo ma adesso hanno una nuova vita e si sono lasciati tutto alle spalle. Conosco anche un uomo che si è portato a letto praticamente ogni donna che ha corteggiato ,molte di loro erano sposate, adesso a 55 anni e ha perso il fascino di un tempo, una volta mi disse " ho paura di finire i miei giorni in un ospizio, non ho figli,non ho una compagna, arrivo a casa e non avendo più voglia di fare serate rimango solo a casa" ha goduto moltissimo nei motel e in tanti altri posti ma ti garantisco che è un uomo triste adesso


Io ho 4 figli di cui occuparmi...a 55 anni due nn saranno nemmeno ancora maggiorenni, quindi avrò ancora il mio bel da fare se regge le pompa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero.
> E se non cambia?


Intanto si prova se non cambia si cerca di capire perché


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Conosco uomini traditi che hanno sofferto moltissimo, qualcuno ha cominciato a bere,un altro ha deciso di andare a lavorare all estero,un altro ancora ha disprezzato le donne per molto tempo ma adesso hanno una nuova vita e si sono lasciati tutto alle spalle. Conosco anche un uomo che si è portato a letto praticamente ogni donna che ha corteggiato ,molte di loro erano sposate, adesso a 55 anni e ha perso il fascino di un tempo, una volta mi disse " ho paura di finire i miei giorni in un ospizio, non ho figli,non ho una compagna, arrivo a casa e non avendo più voglia di fare serate rimango solo a casa" ha goduto moltissimo nei motel e in tanti altri posti ma ti garantisco che è un uomo triste adesso


A 55 anni mica sei da ospizio, un uomo se proprio vuole una badante la trova.








_Vediamo se si può imparare questa vita
E magari un po' cambiarla prima che ci cambi lei
Vediamo se si può farci amare come siamo
Senza violentarsi più con nevrosi e gelosie
Perché questa vita stende e chi è steso
Dorme o muore oppure fa l'amore _


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A 55 anni mica sei da ospizio, un uomo se proprio vuole una badante la trova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi sta solo e’ solo perché vuole stare solo. 
mia zia si è risposata a 79 con il suo fidanzato di 81.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> ora, onestamente, se tuo marito si fosse iscritto a Badoo e ti avesse detto di averlo fatto per accertarsi della presenza di un suo amico sulla chat, lì avresti creduto?


No.
Non aveva un amico con un rapporto di quel tipo.
Era più impegnato a tradirmi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dici?
> Mia moglie non è di questa idea.
> Non la turba se soddisfo altrove le mie voglie carnali.
> La turba molto di più sapermi assente mentalmente come marito mentre sono con lei e la figliolanza.
> E la capisco, anch’io sono come lei in tal senso.


Se vai su certe chat dubito che uno possa trovare qualcuno con cui avere una relazione....mentale ..profonda ..ci vai se vuoi... concludere qualcosa...e inizi a mettere le basi di un potenziale incontro...il corno virtuale è inteso in questo senso...


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ho un amico che lui fa ...tutto....on line....ha il tablet tutto spruzzato....


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Conosco uomini traditi che hanno sofferto moltissimo, qualcuno ha cominciato a bere,un altro ha deciso di andare a lavorare all estero,un altro ancora ha disprezzato le donne per molto tempo ma adesso hanno una nuova vita e si sono lasciati tutto alle spalle. Conosco anche un uomo che si è portato a letto praticamente ogni donna che ha corteggiato ,molte di loro erano sposate, adesso a 55 anni e ha perso il fascino di un tempo, una volta mi disse " ho paura di finire i miei giorni in un ospizio, non ho figli,non ho una compagna, arrivo a casa e non avendo più voglia di fare serate rimango solo a casa" ha goduto moltissimo nei motel e in tanti altri posti ma ti garantisco che è un uomo triste adesso


Non si è fedeli perché qualcuno provveda a noi nella vecchiaia.

Si è fedeli perché non si è portati al tradimento, perché si vuol far aderire quello che si pensa a quello che si fa, per tener fede non già a quello che si promette all’altro, per tenere fede a se stessi, a quello che si è.

Nessun godimento estemporaneo potrà mai essere paragonato al senso di felicità di gioia e di pienezza di intimità che si raggiunge facendolo con la persona che si ama e dalla quale si è riamati. Anche se i fallimenti poi porteranno lontano, anche se i fallimenti indurranno a pensare che sia meglio in qualche modo stare con qualcuno che almeno ci faccia compagnia.

Moana Pozzi, parlando degli uomini che si erano avvicendati nel suo letto disse: Gli uomini che vogliono scopare con me in fondo si accontentano di così poco…


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

E chi si accontenta gode.


----------



## Circe (9 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Non sei pazzo. Non sei un visionario. Le sensazioni non verbali parlano molto di piu delle parole. È successo a me. Mio marito e la mia migliore amica. Seduti vicini in pizzeria, seduti vicini al mare, sempre vicini sulle foto. Lui aveva un altro telefono nascosto. Adesso non dirle più niente. Se sono complici prima o poi commetteranno un errore. Se il tarlo ti tortura paga un investigatore e togliti il dubbio. Mi sono sempre pentita di non averlo fatto.....in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Non sei pazzo. Non sei un visionario. Le sensazioni non verbali parlano molto di piu delle parole. È successo a me. Mio marito e la mia migliore amica. Seduti vicini in pizzeria, seduti vicini al mare, sempre vicini sulle foto. Lui aveva un altro telefono nascosto. Adesso non dirle più niente. Se sono complici prima o poi commetteranno un errore. Se il tarlo ti tortura paga un investigatore e togliti il dubbio. Mi sono sempre pentita di non averlo fatto.....in bocca al lupo


Può essere di tutto.
Ma lui ha osservato solo foto.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chissà il mars come sta.....


----------



## desire.vodafone (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...a me è capitato di scaricare un fottio di app, giusto per curiosità, e poi cancellarle dopo una prima occhiata.
> 
> Senza altri indizi direi di non stare lì a farti tante menate, altrimenti mica vivi più.
> 
> Mi lascia perplesso il discorso " ho avuto occasioni per tradire mia moglie ma non l ho mai fatto perché credo che le scopate extra minino seriamente il matrimonio "



Non scarichi app di incontri per fare una prova, a meno che non vuoi "provare" ad aprire un profilo, inserire foto più o meno visibili e se sei donna venire sommersa quotidianamente da decine di messaggi a cui probabilmente, sempre per prova, ad alcuni risponderai...


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non scarichi app di incontri per fare una prova, a meno che non vuoi "provare" ad aprire un profilo, inserire foto più o meno visibili e se sei donna venire sommersa quotidianamente da decine di messaggi a cui probabilmente, sempre per prova, ad alcuni risponderai...


Che ci sarà mai di così proibito nel fare ste cose non capiro mai.
Boh.


----------



## desire.vodafone (10 Gennaio 2021)

Be', al di là dei moralismi... Chattare per perdere tempo non è proibito... Il problema è quando mandi foto o video "hot", o concludi con un incontro...


----------



## Foglia (10 Gennaio 2021)

Boh. Premesso che tutto può essere, se mi iscrivo a Badoo è perché voglio scopare .
Non mi viene da pensare come prima ipotesi alla goliardata con l'amica o a chissà quale esperimento....


----------



## Mars2 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà il mars come sta.....


Tutto bene, niente drammi, vi farò sapere se ci saranno novità


----------



## Mars2 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere di tutto.
> Ma lui ha osservato solo foto.


Veramente ho osservato anche tanti altri piccoli episodi anch'essi non eclatanti ma per me significativi se messi tutti insieme


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Tutto bene, niente drammi, vi farò sapere se ci saranno novità


Oh...non voglio leggerti sul giornale neh....



desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Be', al di là dei moralismi... Chattare per perdere tempo non è proibito... Il problema è quando mandi foto o video "hot", o concludi con un incontro...


E che problema ci sarà se un coniuge vuol farsi una chiavata extra? cade il mondo? Smette di essere coniuge? Trovo normale dopo anni aver voglia anche di altro senza abbandonare ciò che si ha.



Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Premesso che tutto può essere, se mi iscrivo a Badoo è perché voglio scopare .
> Non mi viene da pensare come prima ipotesi alla goliardata con l'amica o a chissà quale esperimento....


Ah proposito sei iscritta a Badoo?


----------



## Mars2 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Non sei pazzo. Non sei un visionario. Le sensazioni non verbali parlano molto di piu delle parole. È successo a me. Mio marito e la mia migliore amica. Seduti vicini in pizzeria, seduti vicini al mare, sempre vicini sulle foto. Lui aveva un altro telefono nascosto. Adesso non dirle più niente. Se sono complici prima o poi commetteranno un errore. Se il tarlo ti tortura paga un investigatore e togliti il dubbio. Mi sono sempre pentita di non averlo fatto.....in bocca al lupo


In un altro forum una donna mi inviò un messaggio privato dicendo che anche lei si avvicinava ad un uomo ogni volta che venivano fatte foto di gruppo e lo faceva perché era attratta da quella persona, alla fine tradi il marito con quell uomo, lo fece una sola volta e il marito non l ha mai saputo. Sinceramente non mi va di contattare un investigatore però starò molto attento, garantito


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Veramente ho osservato anche tanti altri piccoli episodi anch'essi non eclatanti ma per me significativi se messi tutti insieme


Cosa è successo adesso da farti comporre questo puzzle?


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah proposito sei iscritta a Badoo?


No, ma non mi iscriverei se non fossi mossa dalla curiosità di verificare come funziona anzitutto, e poi ovviamente di vedere chi ci potrei trovare. Ma sono single, ovviamente lo farei con quello scopo. Ho fatto invece una volta una prova su una chat (sempre finalizzata a incontri) in cui non occorre nemmeno l'iscrizione. Tempo pochissimo (le infos rilevanti erano di dove sono e gli anni) avevo milanesi e anche gente non proprio vicina disponibile a farsi la trasferta. Non ho dato seguito perché per me così ha veramente ben poco senso (pareva davvero di esser carne, e non mi interessa).
Non so badoo che tipo di conoscenza dell'altro possa facilitare, oltre ovviamente al contatto per la scopata 
So per certo che se mi iscrivo in un sito di quel tipo, un certo interesse ce l'ho .

Poi ripeto: tutto può essere. Ma fossi impegnata e mio marito mi chiedesse delucidazioni in merito alla mia iscrizione su un sito di quel tipo, non so quanto sarei credibile a rispondergli "l'ho fatto per ridere"


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non scarichi app di incontri per fare una prova, a meno che non vuoi "provare" ad aprire un profilo, inserire foto più o meno visibili e se sei donna venire sommersa quotidianamente da decine di messaggi a cui probabilmente, sempre per prova, ad alcuni risponderai...


Io sì


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Io sì


Sei single, tante grazie 

Vorrei vedere se fossi (ancora) sposato.
"Tesoro, ho visto nella cronologia del computer che sei iscritto a badoo...."
"Si amore, ma volevo solo provare". Essù 

Non vorrei essere ripetitiva. Una mia (più che) conoscente, trovò un giorno nella tasca della giacca del marito un bigliettino con tanto di prezzi relativi alle prestazioni di una (o più, ora non ricordo) prostitute.
Me lo disse, al che io la guardai e dissi "ahia".....
Lei mi rispose dicendo "io credo che li lasci in bella vista perché io li possa trovare, solo per farmi dispetto".
Aggiungendo (viste le mie perplessità) "per me non ci va davvero".
Tutto può essere, eh


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è successo adesso da farti comporre questo puzzle?


Ma non è che deve per forza essere successo qualcosa per cui ha scelto di aprire gli occhi.
Cosa è successo?
E' successo che ha notato una "simpatia" della moglie per un amico. Che dopo averglielo pure detto (   ) ha trovato app. "alternative" per chattare. Che ha visto che la moglie si era iscritta due volte a badoo, sia pure per poco tempo (tanto, tempo mezz'ora e se vuoi "acchiappare", acchiappi).

Non è che tutti si sia necessariamente disposti a non vedere certe "cose". Per carità, non c'è prova di nulla. E infatti mi sembra che lui molto quietamente si stia confrontando e limitando a fare più attenzione.

Poi può benissimo essere che una (o uno) si comporti come ha fatto la mia amica: che vuoi che sia un biglietto con le tariffe delle prostitute in tasca?
Può avere "scherzato" con un amico? Oh, tutto può essere, mica l'ha beccato mentre glielo dava. E infatti la mia amica ha scrollato le spalle, ha detto "lo fa per farmi arrabbiare", è andata avanti un altro anno in cui il marito A LEI non lo dava (lei ne soffriva, ma andava bene pure così), dopo di che a quanto pare c'è stato un ravvedimento del marito, e ora lei parla di quel periodo come di un momentaccio di crisi passeggera. Che chissà cosa sarà passato per la testa di suo marito, sarà stato stanco, lo stress, eccetera 

Uno può anche scegliere di non vederle e di non sentirle, certe cose. La mia amica non concepisce neppure una separazione, o giù di lì. Testa bassa (perché non è che ne fosse contenta) e ha "tirato avanti" il suo matrimonio, senza voler sapere. O peggio: sapendo ma facendo finta che fosse altro.

Perché? Perché avere una famiglia "canonica" (con tutti gli annessi) ed avere un uomo per lei viene prima di molto altro.

Poi ripeto: tutto può essere. Può essere anche che il bigliettino fosse una "goliardata", la "sorpresa" per un amico, mero scambio "tra uomini" e quant'altro. Io tra le ipotesi che andrei a considerare, le metterei all'ultimo posto. Ma tant'è che non appena ho detto "ahia" lei mi ha detto "ma no..... è SOLO un dispetto". Contenta lei, contenti tutti. D'altro canto lei è una di mentalità un pò arretrata. Ha 3-4 anni più di me, ma mi ha parlato di quando litigava con il marito (agli inizi del matrimonio, sposata a 20 anni) e malgrado dormissero separati e non si rivolgessero parola, una volta a settimana lei si concedeva "perché sai altrimenti come sono fatti gli uomini, bisogna farli sfogare". Che ti devo dire? Io l'ho fatto per cercare di farlo stare tranquillo, certamente non perché oramai mi andasse più. Tutto può avere un significato diverso da ciò che dovrebbe essere. Però fuori dallo specifico contesto se una mi dice di scopare col marito mica penso che lo faccia per farlo sfogare. Se lo rapporto a me nell'ultimo periodo dovrei pure pensare peggio, ma non è per tutti così. Non so chi puoi conoscere che usa (o userebbe) badoo, da sposata, per farsi due risate con l'amica.....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

bravissima la tua amica, mi piace molto la frase dove questo o quello viene prima di altro. Alla fine ognuno stabilisce le proprie personali priorità che lo fanno vivere bene e che ovviamente non sono le stesse per tutti.
Anche io e mia moglie abbiamo adottato questa linea, facendo la lista delle cose che vogliamo preservare e custodire anteponendole ad altre. 
Una delle frasi che ricordo con più piacere che mi disse fu: Pinco, tu continua a fare il marito e il padre come lo stai facendo, se avanza qualcosa e‘ perche a me non serve, quindi se lo prendano pure le altre, tanto avanzerebbe comunque.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> bravissima la tua amica, mi piace molto la frase dove questo o quello viene prima di altro. Alla fine ognuno stabilisce le proprie personali priorità che lo fanno vivere bene e che ovviamente non sono le stesse per tutti.
> Anche io e mia moglie abbiamo adottato questa linea, facendo la lista delle cose che vogliamo preservare e custodire anteponendole ad altre.
> Una delle frasi che ricordo con più piacere che mi disse fu: Pinco, tu continua a fare il marito e il padre come lo stai facendo, se avanza qualcosa e‘ perche a me non serve, quindi se lo prendano pure le altre, tanto avanzerebbe comunque.


Mah. Bravissima. Non saprei come definirla. Prova a stare con una moglie che per un paio di anni non ti considera proprio da quel punto di vista, poi un bel dì -cercando non ricordo nemmeno più cosa nelle tasche della giacca di lei - salta fuori un biglietto con annotate tariffe, e prestazioni. Poi mi dici


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Bravissima. Non saprei come definirla. Prova a stare con una moglie che per un paio di anni non ti considera proprio da quel punto di vista, poi un bel dì -cercando non ricordo nemmeno più cosa nelle tasche della giacca di lei - salta fuori un biglietto con annotate tariffe, e prestazioni. Poi mi dici


Per la serie: tutto è normale basta chiamarlo normale.

Mi sembra che alla fin fine faccia comodo avere il nido sicuro, la persona che non ti lascerà mai, che ci sarà sempre e uscire a vivere l'adrenalina in altri rapporti (di cui si vuole solo il bello, non parti rognose).


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Bravissima. Non saprei come definirla. Prova a stare con una moglie che per un paio di anni non ti considera proprio da quel punto di vista, poi un bel dì -cercando non ricordo nemmeno più cosa nelle tasche della giacca di lei - salta fuori un biglietto con annotate tariffe, e prestazioni. Poi mi dici


Però sta sempre lì vedo, quindi nella scala delle sue priorità, lo stare lì è più importante del biglietto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che deve per forza essere successo qualcosa per cui ha scelto di aprire gli occhi.
> Cosa è successo?
> E' successo che ha notato una "simpatia" della moglie per un amico. Che dopo averglielo pure detto (   ) ha trovato app. "alternative" per chattare. Che ha visto che la moglie si era iscritta due volte a badoo, sia pure per poco tempo (tanto, tempo mezz'ora e se vuoi "acchiappare", acchiappi).
> 
> ...


La mia domanda era rivolta a lui.
La tua amica non c’entra nulla.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per la serie: tutto è normale basta chiamarlo normale.
> 
> Mi sembra che alla fin fine faccia comodo avere il nido sicuro, la persona che non ti lascerà mai, che ci sarà sempre e uscire a vivere l'adrenalina in altri rapporti (di cui si vuole solo il bello, non parti rognose).


Non lo so. Io (per tornare all'esempio della mia amica) ho visto una che ha ingoiato rospi amarissimi (ci sono state altre situazioni a dir poco umilianti, figurati che lui si era messo a fare il pirla su facebook con una che conoscevano persino nella famiglia di lui, indirizzandole frasi esplicite e non certo "carine", peraltro.....). Lei in quel caso gli impose di cancellare tutto (ma oramai il danno era stato fatto), e attribuì comunque sempre tutto alla voglia di lui di farle "dispetto". Sai come è finita da parte di lui? Ha avuto una malattia invalidante. E dopo di che, chi è stato a stargli vicino? Nel bene e nel male.
La mia amica chiama queste cose "prove". Ogni tanto me ne ha parlato, non è mai arrivata a dirmi che l'amore era ovviamente finito a pezzi, però si capisce. E.... basta. Fai prevalere altro. Il discorso economico, i figli, l'uscita insieme, le feste insieme....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per la serie: tutto è normale basta chiamarlo normale.
> 
> Mi sembra che alla fin fine faccia comodo avere il nido sicuro, la persona che non ti lascerà mai, che ci sarà sempre e uscire a vivere l'adrenalina in altri rapporti (di cui si vuole solo il bello, non parti rognose).


Assolutamente si, questa è la vita che siamo scelti. Anche se di rogne, quantomeno nel mio caso, non ne ho ne con la moglie ne con l’amante. Almeno, ad oggi è così, magari stasera torno a casa e mi crepa di mazzet....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia domanda era rivolta a lui.
> La tua amica non c’entra nulla.


Dai Bruni lo sai che ci piace andare OT, lo fate anche coi miei di post...


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Però sta sempre lì vedo, quindi nella scala delle sue priorità, lo stare lì è più importante del biglietto.


Sicuramente, l'ho detto. La famiglia, i soldi (che lui ha sempre portato a casa), la festa coi parenti, l'aiuto se serve.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente, l'ho detto. La famiglia, i soldi (che lui ha sempre portato a casa), la festa coi parenti, l'aiuto se serve.


Tanta roba direi, di questi tempi.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia domanda era rivolta a lui.
> La tua amica non c’entra nulla.


Pensavo a te 
E al perché (e al come) fai a vedere più probabile un innocuo passatempo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tanta roba direi, di questi tempi.


Dipende dallo stato d'animo con cui le vivi e le fai.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io (per tornare all'esempio della mia amica) ho visto una che ha ingoiato rospi amarissimi (ci sono state altre situazioni a dir poco umilianti, figurati che lui si era messo a fare il pirla su facebook con una che conoscevano persino nella famiglia di lui, indirizzandole frasi esplicite e non certo "carine", peraltro.....). Lei in quel caso gli impose di cancellare tutto (ma oramai il danno era stato fatto), e attribuì comunque sempre tutto alla voglia di lui di farle "dispetto". Sai come è finita da parte di lui? Ha avuto una malattia invalidante. E dopo di che, chi è stato a stargli vicino? Nel bene e nel male.
> La mia amica chiama queste cose "prove". Ogni tanto me ne ha parlato, non è mai arrivata a dirmi che l'amore era ovviamente finito a pezzi, però si capisce. E.... basta. Fai prevalere altro. Il discorso economico, i figli, l'uscita insieme, le feste insieme....


Non lo so neppure io. Sai che non ho credo religiosi specifici però tra le cose "invisibili" credo tanto all'energia. E mi chiedo che tipo di energia alla fine giri in queste situazioni.
L'energia, se positiva, si traduce in forza, gioia. Se è negativa porta allo stato opposto.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dipende dallo stato d'animo con cui le vivi e le fai.


Concordo, al contempo penso che stai davvero male in una situazione te ne tiri fuori. Rimanerci Per lamentarsi non ha senso, evidentemente si rimane perché ci si sta bene.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io (per tornare all'esempio della mia amica) ho visto una che ha ingoiato rospi amarissimi (ci sono state altre situazioni a dir poco umilianti, figurati che lui si era messo a fare il pirla su facebook con una che conoscevano persino nella famiglia di lui, indirizzandole frasi esplicite e non certo "carine", peraltro.....). Lei in quel caso gli impose di cancellare tutto (ma oramai il danno era stato fatto), e attribuì comunque sempre tutto alla voglia di lui di farle "dispetto". Sai come è finita da parte di lui? Ha avuto una malattia invalidante. E dopo di che, chi è stato a stargli vicino? Nel bene e nel male.
> La mia amica chiama queste cose "prove". Ogni tanto me ne ha parlato, non è mai arrivata a dirmi che l'amore era ovviamente finito a pezzi, però si capisce. E.... basta. Fai prevalere altro. Il discorso economico, i figli, l'uscita insieme, le feste insieme....


Però davvero ognuno ha le sue priorità.
Magari crede che siano diverse da quelle che sono e dal confronto, se vuole, può riuscire a capire quali sono, è cambiarle se vuole.
Non è che l’amore sia obbligatoriamente più importante della unità della famiglia.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo so neppure io. Sai che non ho credo religiosi specifici però tra le cose "invisibili" credo tanto all'energia. E mi chiedo che tipo di energia alla fine giri in queste situazioni.
> L'energia, se positiva, si traduce in forza, gioia. Se è negativa porta allo stato opposto.


Lei ha un credo religioso particolare. Non lo sto a specificare, ma è molto credente. E pensa che domani tutto questo sarà in qualche misura "ricompensato". Hai presente un pò il discorso "beati gli ultimi....". Ecco: io credo molto più concretamente che abbia fatto due conti, e le stia comunque bene così.


----------



## Buffa (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io (per tornare all'esempio della mia amica) ho visto una che ha ingoiato rospi amarissimi (ci sono state altre situazioni a dir poco umilianti, figurati che lui si era messo a fare il pirla su facebook con una che conoscevano persino nella famiglia di lui, indirizzandole frasi esplicite e non certo "carine", peraltro.....). Lei in quel caso gli impose di cancellare tutto (ma oramai il danno era stato fatto), e attribuì comunque sempre tutto alla voglia di lui di farle "dispetto". Sai come è finita da parte di lui? Ha avuto una malattia invalidante. E dopo di che, chi è stato a stargli vicino? Nel bene e nel male.
> La mia amica chiama queste cose "prove". Ogni tanto me ne ha parlato, non è mai arrivata a dirmi che l'amore era ovviamente finito a pezzi, però si capisce. E.... basta. Fai prevalere altro. Il discorso economico, i figli, l'uscita insieme, le feste insieme....


Sai che non credo sia solo questo? Cioe’, a volte si ma non sempre. A volte secondo me e’ il senso di famiglia a prevalere.  C’e’ chi confonde con conformismo, paura del cambiamento o comodita’ quello che invece in certi casi io chiamerei “senso di famiglia” . Tu sei la mia famiglia. Ti accolgo e ti supporto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come farei con un figlio o un genitore. Chi si sposa avendo radicata  questa idea non vede moglie e marito come compagno di un percorso della propria vita , ma come elemento indissolubile della propria famiglia .accettandone i pro e i contro.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo, al contempo penso che stai davvero male in una situazione te ne tiri fuori. Rimanerci Per lamentarsi non ha senso, evidentemente si rimane perché ci si sta bene.



Devi anche POTERNE uscire. Per vent'anni ha fatto la madre e la moglie. Quella (per dire) che se il marito non trova il manicaretto a casa la sera è un dramma. Dopo vent'anni così, mica è facile. Concordo sul principio per cui comunque le sta bene così (poi però occorre anche la concreta applicazione al principio).


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, questa è la vita che siamo scelti. Anche se di rogne, quantomeno nel mio caso, non ne ho ne con la moglie ne con l’amante. Almeno, ad oggi è così, magari stasera torno a casa e mi crepa di mazzet....


Bè non credo che quando ti sei sposato avessi scelto questo, o si? Ti sei sposato sapendo un giorno tua moglie ti avrebbe detto di andar pure con altre, che tanto a lei cambia una sega, anzi meglio così non rompi a lei.
Perchè da come hai scritto passa un via libera al tradimento, ma comunque lei è la donna che hai scelto di sposare, presumo in altri tempi, e che comunque sentirsi dire cose del genere (messo da parte il moto uccellare che ti porta esaltazione -e bilancia l'altra?- nel sapere di un appuntamento in motel) non sia poi così esaltante.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però davvero ognuno ha le sue priorità.
> Magari crede che siano diverse da quelle che sono e dal confronto, se vuole, può riuscire a capire quali sono, è cambiarle se vuole.
> *Non è che l’amore sia obbligatoriamente più importante della unità della famiglia*.


Grassetto: certo. Poi mi domando a che costo. Perché finché si riesce ad essere spensierati o giù di lì in famiglia, va tutto bene. Anche che lui non faccia più sesso con te, ti disprezzi come donna (lo ha fatto in più modi), però in compenso ti accompagni il sabato a fare la spesa "grossa". Bruni, che ti devo dire???? Ho accettato di peggio, ma non accetterei più nemmeno un centesimo.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Devi anche POTERNE uscire. Per vent'anni ha fatto la madre e la moglie. Quella (per dire) che se il marito non trova il manicaretto a casa la sera è un dramma. Dopo vent'anni così, mica è facile. Concordo sul principio per cui comunque le sta bene così (poi però occorre anche la concreta applicazione al principio).


Se per vent’anni hai fatto così gradualmente puoi cominciare a cambiare oppure anche dalloggi al domani perché tu sai bene che volere e‘ potere.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se per vent’anni hai fatto così gradualmente puoi cominciare a cambiare oppure anche dalloggi al domani perché tu sai bene che volere e‘ potere.


Avevo altre condizioni, in molti sensi. Devo ammetterlo. Poi per certe altre cose (tipo separarsi con un figlio molto piccolo) è stato molto difficile.

Volere è potere, comunque. Ma guarda che mi sono rovinata, anche la salute, prima di arrivare ad ammettere che il matrimonio era fallito. Quello che dico, lo dico ORA. Sono consapevole di come sono stata un tempo.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè non credo che quando ti sei sposato avessi scelto questo, o si? Ti sei sposato sapendo un giorno tua moglie ti avrebbe detto di andar pure con altre, che tanto a lei cambia una sega, anzi meglio così non rompi a lei.
> Perchè da come hai scritto passa un via libera al tradimento, ma comunque lei è la donna che hai scelto di sposare, presumo in altri tempi, e che comunque sentirsi dire cose del genere (messo da parte il moto uccellare che ti porta esaltazione -e bilancia l'altra?- nel sapere di un appuntamento in motel) non sia poi così esaltante.


Io veramente la vita me la scelgo ogni giorno ed ogni giorno faccio in modo che si mantenga su queste rotaie.
RigIardo al tradimento è totalmente reciproco, io sono per le pari opportunità sempre, anche in tema di corna.
Come ti dicevo ne abbiamo parlato ed abbiamo condiviso degli spazi extra che ognuno si prende.
Io non lo so se lei fa quello che faccio io, di meno o di più, sinceramente nemmeno mi importa perché non lo considero rilevante nell’economia della mia vita.
Per questo ho difficoltà di comprendonio quando leggo certe discussioni, da un lato capisco che la mia coppia non è uguale a tutte le altre e viceversa, dall’altro però dico “mamma mia quante pare inutili”.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Avevo altre condizioni, in molti sensi. Devo ammetterlo. Poi per certe altre cose (tipo separarsi con un figlio molto piccolo) è stato molto difficile.
> 
> Volere è potere, comunque. Ma guarda che mi sono rovinata, anche la salute, prima di arrivare ad ammettere che il matrimonio era fallito. Quello che dico, lo dico ORA. Sono consapevole di come sono stata un tempo.


Parlavo della tua amica, no di te.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlavo della tua amica, no di te.


Avevo letto "tu sai bene" come riferito a me, che di fatto mi sono separata.

Lei non so: nel suo vocabolario, credo che la parola "separazione" non sia nemmeno contemplata, perciò fampò te 
Di sicuro non avrebbe una vita facile. Tutto sommato ora ha il marito che porta lo stipendio a casa, e l'unione fa la forza. Credo che esista per tutti, ad una certa età, una domanda. Che è quella se siamo contenti, se rifaremmo le scelte fatte. Domanda inutile in sé, eh 
La mia amica è una di quelle che ti risponderebbe che rifarebbe TUTTO quel che ha fatto. Non scommetterei troppo sulla coincidenza con la risposta che si possa dare "dentro" di sè, a rifletterne da sola.

Io non rifarei tutto, ma è abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io veramente la vita me la scelgo ogni giorno ed ogni giorno faccio in modo che si mantenga su queste rotaie.
> RigIardo al tradimento è totalmente reciproco, io sono per le pari opportunità sempre, anche in tema di corna.
> Come ti dicevo ne abbiamo parlato ed abbiamo condiviso degli spazi extra che ognuno si prende.
> Io non lo so se lei fa quello che faccio io, di meno o di più, sinceramente nemmeno mi importa perché non lo considero rilevante nell’economia della mia vita.
> Per questo ho difficoltà di comprendonio quando leggo certe discussioni, da un lato capisco che la mia coppia non è uguale a tutte le altre e viceversa, dall’altro però dico “mamma mia quante pare inutili”.


Se ne discute, è la tematica del forum.
Te parli di pare inutili, io qua ho letto di donne tradite che sono andate avanti anni a prendere psicofarmaci per tirarsi fuori dalla condizione in cui erano finite a tradimento scoperto. Se a te gira bene e non vuoi considerare che per altri vada diversamente è affar tuo.
Poi potremmo pure dire che sono "pare inutili", che certo non vale rovinarsi la salute per qualche scopata fuori porta, ma accade.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dai Bruni lo sai che ci piace andare OT, lo fate anche coi miei di post...


Non criticavo l’O.T. che poi non c’era.
Solo che la mia domanda aveva una funzione nel dialogo con lui, non con Foglia, figurati con te.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ne discute, è la tematica del forum.
> Te parli di pare inutili, io qua ho letto di donne tradite che sono andate avanti anni a prendere psicofarmaci per tirarsi fuori dalla condizione in cui erano finite a tradimento scoperto. Se a te gira bene e non vuoi considerare che per altri vada diversamente è affar tuo.
> Poi potremmo pure dire che sono "pare inutili", che certo non vale rovinarsi la salute per qualche scopata fuori porta, ma accade.


Credo che sia un rischio che si corre quando si rifiuta l'elaborazione.  Uno può diversamente prenderne atto e decidere che gli sta bene.  Ma deve averne un "tornaconto ", e la serenità che gli dà questo tornaconto deve essere maggiore, deve prevalere, sul resto.  C'è un solo modo per capirlo: ed è quello di  "ascoltarsi ". A parti invertite, dubito che il marito della mia amica avrebbe accettato.  Anzi: è sempre stato gelosissimo.  Sono "sistemi " che vanno avanti proprio su una certa visione di ruoli, all'interno della famiglia. Mi torna in mente il discorso fatto con @ologramma


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non criticavo l’O.T. che poi non c’era.
> Solo che la mia domanda aveva una funzione nel dialogo con lui, non con Foglia, figurati con te.


Ho capito  
Ma io faccio una domanda A TE: come fai a vedere più probabile una iscrizione a Badoo come una cosa "tanto per ridere con l'amica "?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pensavo a te
> E al perché (e al come) fai a vedere più probabile un innocuo passatempo.


Ci possono essere anche innocui passatempi davvero.
Ho conosciuto una che scopava con sconosciuti raccattati online. Io è una mia amica abbiamo cercato di capire come funzionavano quei siti. Può succedere di tutto.
Lui mi sembra disperso sui particolari e cieco sul suo proprio sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei ha un credo religioso particolare. Non lo sto a specificare, ma è molto credente. E pensa che domani tutto questo sarà in qualche misura "ricompensato". Hai presente un pò il discorso "beati gli ultimi....". Ecco: io credo molto più concretamente che abbia fatto due conti, e le stia comunque bene così.


Anche il credo a volte viene scelto perché adeguato al proprio funzionamento psichico.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se ne discute, è la tematica del forum.
> Te parli di pare inutili, io qua ho letto di donne tradite che sono andate avanti anni a prendere psicofarmaci per tirarsi fuori dalla condizione in cui erano finite a tradimento scoperto. Se a te gira bene e non vuoi considerare che per altri vada diversamente è affar tuo.
> Poi potremmo pure dire che sono "pare inutili", che certo non vale rovinarsi la salute per qualche scopata fuori porta, ma accade.


va che ho capito neh...


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci possono essere anche innocui passatempi davvero.
> Ho conosciuto una che scopava con sconosciuti raccattati online. Io è una mia amica abbiamo cercato di capire come funzionavano quei siti. Può succedere di tutto.
> Lui mi sembra disperso sui particolari e cieco sul suo proprio sentire.


Non lo so. A volte credo che i fatti ci vengano in aiuto. Tu "sentirvi che tuo marito ti tardiva? No. Lo hai scoperto per puro caso. Solo che evidentemente quello che ti è arrivato era ancora più forte e più chiaro. 
Infatti Mars non sta dicendo di avere certezza di un tradimento.  Sta dicendo di avere drizzato le antenne.  Non è un male.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il credo a volte viene scelto perché adeguato al proprio funzionamento psichico.


Infatti.  Non è un caso nemmeno secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Sai che non credo sia solo questo? Cioe’, a volte si ma non sempre. A volte secondo me e’ il senso di famiglia a prevalere.  C’e’ chi confonde con conformismo, paura del cambiamento o comodita’ quello che invece in certi casi io chiamerei “senso di famiglia” . Tu sei la mia famiglia. Ti accolgo e ti supporto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come farei con un figlio o un genitore. Chi si sposa avendo radicata  questa idea non vede moglie e marito come compagno di un percorso della propria vita , ma come elemento indissolubile della propria famiglia .accettandone i pro e i contro.


Infatti, ma il “senso della famiglia“ è la denominazione che viene spesso dato al personale bisogno di sicurezza.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci possono essere anche innocui passatempi davvero.
> Ho conosciuto una che scopava con sconosciuti raccattati online. Io è una mia amica abbiamo cercato di capire come funzionavano quei siti. Può succedere di tutto.
> Lui mi sembra disperso sui particolari e cieco sul suo proprio sentire.


Su questo concordo, glielo feci notare anche io, era molto concentrato su queste chat, quando gli proposi di provare a pedinarla disse semplicemente ok grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: certo. Poi mi domando a che costo. Perché finché si riesce ad essere spensierati o giù di lì in famiglia, va tutto bene. Anche che lui non faccia più sesso con te, ti disprezzi come donna (lo ha fatto in più modi), però in compenso ti accompagni il sabato a fare la spesa "grossa". Bruni, che ti devo dire???? Ho accettato di peggio, ma non accetterei più nemmeno un centesimo.


Figurati io.
Ma per alcune persone la propria identità sta in un ruolo che le definisce e nella sicurezza di trovare assistenza, fosse anche per la spesa o se resti in panne, come dicevo altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito
> Ma io faccio una domanda A TE: come fai a vedere più probabile una iscrizione a Badoo come una cosa "tanto per ridere con l'amica "?


Non la vedo PIÙ probabile, la vedo possibile.
Poi nel mio pensiero ha peso, forse sproporzionato, quanto vedo squallido cercare qualcuno solo per scopare.
Appena separata mi sono iscritta a meetic, con un nickname, per sentire che non escludevo nessuna possibilità. Ma come si presentavano gli uomini era una cosa tristissima. Ma perché o cercavano per scopare o una cameriera, sempre gratis eh


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati io.
> Ma per alcune persone la propria identità sta in un ruolo che le definisce e nella sicurezza di assiste.


Si. Vero.  Più che altro se in quel ruolo hai investito la tua vita, è più che comprensibile che costi, poi, lasciarlo.  È anche vero che una volta fuori, dopo una certa età, ci si rende anche conto che difficilmente si è ridisposti a dividere certi spazi con qualcun altro.  Sono diventata insofferente a tutto, in altre parole


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so. A volte credo che i fatti ci vengano in aiuto. Tu "sentirvi che tuo marito ti tardiva? No. Lo hai scoperto per puro caso. Solo che evidentemente quello che ti è arrivato era ancora più forte e più chiaro.
> Infatti Mars non sta dicendo di avere certezza di un tradimento.  Sta dicendo di avere drizzato le antenne.  Non è un male.


Non ho detto che sia un male. Ma lo vedo disperso.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la vedo PIÙ probabile, la vedo possibile.
> Poi nel mio pensiero ha peso, forse sproporzionato, quanto vedo squallido cercare qualcuno solo per scopare.
> Appena separata mi sono iscritta a meetic, con un nickname, per sentire che non escludevo nessuna possibilità. Ma come si presentavano gli uomini era una cosa tristissima. Ma perché o cercavano per scopare o una cameriera, sempre gratis eh


A me è capitato anche che cercassero direttamente una badante allegra, ho già raccontato  . In compenso hanno garantito di avere una buona pensione


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Vero.  Più che altro se in quel ruolo hai investito la tua vita, è più che comprensibile che costi, poi, lasciarlo.  È anche vero che una volta fuori, dopo una certa età, ci si rende anche conto che difficilmente si è ridisposti a dividere certi spazi con qualcun altro.  Sono diventata insofferente a tutto, in altre parole


Io sto peggiorando visibilmente.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la vedo PIÙ probabile, la vedo possibile.
> Poi nel mio pensiero ha peso, forse sproporzionato, quanto vedo squallido cercare qualcuno solo per scopare.
> Appena separata mi sono iscritta a meetic, con un nickname, per sentire che non escludevo nessuna possibilità. Ma come si presentavano gli uomini era una cosa tristissima. Ma perché o cercavano per scopare o una cameriera, sempre gratis eh


Ma questo lo si capiva già ai primi approcci ?
Lo dichiaravano loro o si intuiva ?
Questa tua impressione si basa su quanti uomini che hai sentito?
Perché se sono stati 5 può anche essere un caso di essere stata sfortunata, ma se sono stati più di 20 allora parliamo di una certezza.
Triste comunque


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto peggiorando visibilmente.


E pure io. Ho proprio bisogno del mio spazio, e mi rendo conto di quanto sia bello non dover rendere conto di dove si è, cosa si fa, eccetera.  Ovviamente ha anche il rovescio della medaglia, mica no. Dovesse mai ricapitarmi una convivenza, dovrebbe necessariamente essere molto diversa. Sai che è una cosa di cui fortemente dubito, comunque? Oramai ho troppo bisogno del mio spazio


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me è capitato anche che cercassero direttamente una badante allegra, ho già raccontato  . In compenso hanno garantito di avere una buona pensione


Una badante allegra è un dato di fatto, una buona pensione è un dato relativo.
L’aggettivo “ buona” che è molto relativo.
Quindi uno cerca badante gratis e sesso gratis    in cambio di una “ buona pensione”.
Sempre più triste e cinico.
A questo punto ad una simile proposta si dovrebbe rispondere “ cosa significa buona pensione “?
Giusto per fare due calcoli e capire se è una buona offerta di lavoro 
E dimenticavo : la badante deve essere anche allegra


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una badante allegra è un dato di fatto, una buona pensione è un dato relativo.
> L’aggettivo “ buona” che è molto relativo.
> Quindi uno cerca badante gratis e sesso gratis    in cambio di una “ buona pensione”.
> Sempre più triste e cinico.
> ...


Sono proposte arrivate da due (DUE ) quasi ottantenni. Ne parlai scherzando tempo fa  Loro sono seri Eh, mica hanno tempo da perdere


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Io sì


Sei uomo e single....


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma questo lo si capiva già ai primi approcci ?
> Lo dichiaravano loro o si intuiva ?
> Questa tua impressione si basa su quanti uomini che hai sentito?
> Perché se sono stati 5 può anche essere un caso di essere stata sfortunata, ma se sono stati più di 20 allora parliamo di una certezza.
> Triste comunque


Basta che leggi quello che han scritto alcuni qui per capire. Le chat vengono usate per combinare senza sbattimenti. Poi ci son alcuni che dichiarano di aver semplicemente capito che le donne vengono invase da certi tipi di richieste, e quindi han imparato a porsi diversamente, e riscontrando successo portano ovviamente avanti questa modalità, ma la sostanza è quella degli altri. A incaponirsi nei siti di incontri si arriva al limite a beccare questi.

Ho letto in un altro sito alcuni uomini lamentarsi delle donne "over", non più giovani, non più bellissime, alcuni nelle over 50 han riserve perchè poi le trovano con la vagina secca, e insomma cosa mai pretendono ste donne si dicono. In un certo senso lo vivono come se si aspettassero loro di essere corteggiati perchè riservano un poco di attenzione. Le donne dall'altro lato hanno imparato a stare bene anche se sono sole, e quindi mentre dall'altra parte ci si aspetta una mediazione, molte viaggino ancora più all'estremo. Specialmente nelle donne che si chiudono tra donne questo viene portato all'estremo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma questo lo si capiva già ai primi approcci ?
> Lo dichiaravano loro o si intuiva ?
> Questa tua impressione si basa su quanti uomini che hai sentito?
> Perché se sono stati 5 può anche essere un caso di essere stata sfortunata, ma se sono stati più di 20 allora parliamo di una certezza.
> Triste comunque


Non ho sentito nessuno. Molti avevano mandato un primo messaggio.
Sto parlando di uomini “maturi“. 
Per me parlavano anche ...le fotografie. 
Ma io non ho alcuna preclusione per le conoscenze in rete, neppure tramite Meetic, c’è chi ha creato una famiglia.
Ho raccontato perché (in realtà io non ero motivata e il modo di presentarsi non mi era piaciuto) è possibile una iscrizione per curiosità, per vedere cosa offre il mercato, per cazzeggio ecc


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E pure io. Ho proprio bisogno del mio spazio, e mi rendo conto di quanto sia bello non dover rendere conto di dove si è, cosa si fa, eccetera.  Ovviamente ha anche il rovescio della medaglia, mica no. Dovesse mai ricapitarmi una convivenza, dovrebbe necessariamente essere molto diversa. Sai che è una cosa di cui fortemente dubito, comunque? Oramai ho troppo bisogno del mio spazio


“Ma chi si sposa una seconda volta, cos’è che non aveva capito con la prima?”


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Sei uomo e single....


mmmmmmm...cosa c'entra? lo facevo anche da sposato. Ma non sto parlando necessariamente di app di dating, è proprio un mio modo di usare il cellulare.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ma chi si sposa una seconda volta, cos’è che non aveva capito con la prima?”


Non lo so. Posso dirti (per esperienza personale) che a momenti la solitudine diventa pesante. Sicché non è che una persona che stia bene con te la butteresti via a priori. Il punto è che credo che una volta opportunamente "scottati" con certe esperienze, non si abbia nemmeno più voglia di correre il rischio di qualcosa che possa diventare anche solo minimamente simile


----------



## Mars2 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa è successo adesso da farti comporre questo puzzle?


È chiaro che non si può affermare di conoscere una persona leggendo qualche messaggio in un forum comunque vi garantisco che non sono paranoico, al contrario mi reputo una persona equilibrata e riflessiva. È successo che nel corso degli anni ho osservato alcuni atteggiamenti fra mia moglie e quell uomo un po' atipici, frasi dette a bassa voce, la tendenza ad avvicinarsi durante le passeggiate, sguardi particolari e come ho già detto moltissime altre cose,insomma, quando conosci una persona da molti anni riesci a percepire anomalie comportamentali anche se di poco conto. Quando ho fatto caso alle foto di gruppo queste mie sensazioni si sono rafforzate, so benissimo che questo può significare molto o niente però se ci metti dentro anche le app credo sia lecito avere qualche dubbio. È possibile che, essendo lui un nostro amico di vecchia data,susciti in lei affetto e niente più, è possibile che,incuriosita dalle chat le abbia utilizzate per curiosità, magari le piaceva ricevere complimenti e sapendo di non poter andare oltre le abbandonava e ne provava un altra ,insomma, tutto è possibile però non credo di poter essere ritenuto un pazzo se tutto questo ha generato dubbi sulla fedeltà di mia moglie


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho sentito nessuno. Molti avevano mandato un primo messaggio.
> Sto parlando di uomini “maturi“.
> Per me parlavano anche ...le fotografie.
> Ma io non ho alcuna preclusione per le conoscenze in rete, neppure tramite Meetic, c’è chi ha creato una famiglia.
> *Ho raccontato perché (in realtà io non ero motivata e il modo di presentarsi non mi era piaciuto) è possibile una iscrizione per curiosità, per vedere cosa offre il mercato, per cazzeggio ecc*


Però lo hai fatto DOPO esserti separata. Ed è comprensibile, specialmente se non si ha tempo di frequentare compagnie su compagnie anche nella speranza di incontrare qualcuno. Ma durante il matrimonio, a che pro? Intendiamoci: anch'io all'epoca avevo visto badoo, fu un caso perché cercavo una persona e l'ho trovata lì. Ma stavo cercando quella persona per tutt'altri motivi, dalla scopata. Poi mi sono incuriosita, e ho guardato un pò il sito. Ma non è che mi sono iscritta per "approfondire".


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei single, tante grazie
> 
> Vorrei vedere se fossi (ancora) sposato.
> "Tesoro, ho visto nella cronologia del computer che sei iscritto a badoo...."
> ...


vale la stessa risposta per data a desire


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> vale la stessa risposta per data a desire



Ma parli di badoo o delle chat? Badoo è inequivocabile, non puoi dire "volevo solo provarla per vedere se funziona".


----------



## Buffa (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti, ma il “senso della famiglia“ è la denominazione che viene spesso dato al personale bisogno di sicurezza.


Non ne sono cosi sicura. C’e’ chi da la vita per la propria famiglia, ha l’istinto di proteggerla, non la pretesa di essere protetto. Lo considero piu’ un concetto di appartenenza e identitario. Si investe (Tempo, emozioni, denaro) nella famiglia che diventa parte di te.   Che poi ne derivi senso di sicurezza puo’ darsi. Ma non credo sia l’elemento propulsivo preponderante.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che non si può affermare di conoscere una persona leggendo qualche messaggio in un forum comunque vi garantisco che non sono paranoico, al contrario mi reputo una persona equilibrata e riflessiva. È successo che nel corso degli anni ho osservato alcuni atteggiamenti fra mia moglie e quell uomo un po' atipici, frasi dette a bassa voce, la tendenza ad avvicinarsi durante le passeggiate, sguardi particolari e come ho già detto moltissime altre cose,insomma, quando conosci una persona da molti anni riesci a percepire anomalie comportamentali anche se di poco conto. Quando ho fatto caso alle foto di gruppo queste mie sensazioni si sono rafforzate, so benissimo che questo può significare molto o niente però se ci metti dentro anche le app credo sia lecito avere qualche dubbio. È possibile che, essendo lui un nostro amico di vecchia data,susciti in lei affetto e niente più, è possibile che,incuriosita dalle chat le abbia utilizzate per curiosità, magari le piaceva ricevere complimenti e sapendo di non poter andare oltre le abbandonava e ne provava un altra ,insomma, tutto è possibile però non credo di poter essere ritenuto un pazzo se tutto questo ha generato dubbi sulla fedeltà di mia moglie


Non ti considero pazzo. Ma o sei con tendenze paranoidi o è successo  qualcosa di recente nella vostra relazione che ti ha fatto collegare tanti piccoli quasi impercettibili particolari incongruenti.
Te lo sto chiedendo perché è un mio vissuto. A me è stato utile capire perché non vedevo.
È disponibile adesso su Sky una miniserie Undoing molto interessante in proposito.
È una sceneggiatura molto interessante perché è apparentemente un semplice giallo psicologico, ma, mentre mostra come flash della protagonista immaginazione e immagini reali che lei cerca di ricomporre, oltre alla sua idea di vita vissuta fino a quel momento, gioca con lo spettatore che a sua volta si trova a dover considerare molti dettagli che invece di chiarirgli le idee gliele confondono.
Guardalo se puoi perché vi vedrai rappresentato il momento che stai vivendo.
Riformulo la domanda: le fotografie non sono di settimana scorsa, ma di anni. Come mai adesso hai notato quelle che consideri una anomalia?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però lo hai fatto DOPO esserti separata. Ed è comprensibile, specialmente se non si ha tempo di frequentare compagnie su compagnie anche nella speranza di incontrare qualcuno. Ma durante il matrimonio, a che pro? Intendiamoci: anch'io all'epoca avevo visto badoo, fu un caso perché cercavo una persona e l'ho trovata lì. Ma stavo cercando quella persona per tutt'altri motivi, dalla scopata. Poi mi sono incuriosita, e ho guardato un pò il sito. Ma non è che mi sono iscritta per "approfondire".


Prima avevo cercato di capire come funzionavano quei siti perché una comune conoscenza li utilizzava per fare sesso con sconosciuti, cosa che noi trovavamo inconcepibile.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Non ne sono cosi sicura. C’e’ chi da la vita per la propria famiglia, ha l’istinto di proteggerla, non la pretesa di essere protetto. Lo considero piu’ un concetto di appartenenza e identitario. Si investe (Tempo, emozioni, denaro) nella famiglia che diventa parte di te.   Che poi ne derivi senso di sicurezza puo’ darsi. Ma non credo sia l’elemento propulsivo preponderante.


Dipende. Ho visto sia una cosa sia l’altra.
Rispetto a me credevo una cosa e poi ho agito diversamente. 
Non è che siamo consapevolezza con le gambe, diciamo, francamente


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che non si può affermare di conoscere una persona leggendo qualche messaggio in un forum comunque vi garantisco che non sono paranoico, al contrario mi reputo una persona equilibrata e riflessiva. È successo che nel corso degli anni ho osservato alcuni atteggiamenti fra mia moglie e quell uomo un po' atipici, frasi dette a bassa voce, la tendenza ad avvicinarsi durante le passeggiate, sguardi particolari e come ho già detto moltissime altre cose,insomma, quando conosci una persona da molti anni riesci a percepire anomalie comportamentali anche se di poco conto. Quando ho fatto caso alle foto di gruppo queste mie sensazioni si sono rafforzate, so benissimo che questo può significare molto o niente però se ci metti dentro anche le app credo sia lecito avere qualche dubbio. È possibile che, essendo lui un nostro amico di vecchia data,susciti in lei affetto e niente più, è possibile che,incuriosita dalle chat le abbia utilizzate per curiosità, magari le piaceva ricevere complimenti e sapendo di non poter andare oltre le abbandonava e ne provava un altra ,insomma, tutto è possibile però non credo di poter essere ritenuto un pazzo se tutto questo ha generato dubbi sulla fedeltà di mia moglie


Non penso assolutamente che tu sia paranoico; le informazioni che hai in mano, foto, app scaricate , Badoo e sensazioni non sono cose da poco. Adesso che ci penso di sensazioni , così a pelle, io ne ho avute, non so perché non le abbia considerate, ho sbagliato.
Le frasi dette sotto voce, il loro essere spesso vicino, più le sensazioni che tu hai di tutto ciò, meritano un approfondimento.
Ma non contare sulla sincerità del traditore, pochissimi confessano.
Quindi se vuoi una risposta, non chiedere a tua moglie; la metterai solo in guardia.


----------



## Mars2 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti considero pazzo. Ma o sei con tendenze paranoidi o è successo  qualcosa di recente nella vostra relazione che ti ha fatto collegare tanti piccoli quasi impercettibili particolari incongruenti.
> Te lo sto chiedendo perché è un mio vissuto. A me è stato utile capire perché non vedevo.
> È disponibile adesso su Sky una miniserie Undoing molto interessante in proposito.
> È una sceneggiatura molto interessante perché è apparentemente un semplice giallo psicologico, ma, mentre mostra come flash della protagonista immaginazione e immagini reali che lei cerca di ricomporre, oltre alla sua idea di vita vissuta fino a quel momento, gioca con lo spettatore che a sua volta si trova a dover considerare molti dettagli che invece di chiarirgli le idee gliele confondono.
> ...


I comportamenti anomali li osservo da molto,quando ho visto l ultima foto di gruppo ho avuto la sensazione che stessero vicini non per puro caso, ho deciso di andare a ritroso e mi sono accorto che questa cosa si ripeteva in molte altre foto ,questo ha alimentato i miei sospetti. Dopo alcune settimane ho scoperto l utilizzo delle chat " alternative " . Non sono i singoli episodi che mi turbano ma l insieme


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma parli di badoo o delle chat? Badoo è inequivocabile, non puoi dire "volevo solo provarla per vedere se funziona".


al di là che non mi sono mai dovuto giustificare, di chat mi sembra che ce ne siano già in abbondanza (wa, messenger, instagram, telegram, skype) che possiamo definire "legali" nella coppia ma che ci puoi fare quello che vuoi.
Magari uno ha degli interessi sociologici


----------



## Mars2 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non penso assolutamente che tu sia paranoico; le informazioni che hai in mano, foto, app scaricate , Badoo e sensazioni non sono cose da poco. Adesso che ci penso di sensazioni , così a pelle, io ne ho avute, non so perché non le abbia considerate, ho sbagliato.
> Le frasi dette sotto voce, il loro essere spesso vicino, più le sensazioni che tu hai di tutto ciò, meritano un approfondimento.
> Ma non contare sulla sincerità del traditore, pochissimi confessano.
> Quindi se vuoi una risposta, non chiedere a tua moglie; la metterai solo in guardia.


Non ho nessuna intenzione di chiedere a lei,osservero con molta attenzione e continuerò ad indagare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Adesso
> 
> *I comportamenti anomali li osservo da molto*,quando ho visto l ultima foto di gruppo ho avuto la sensazione che stessero vicini non per puro caso, ho deciso di andare a ritroso e mi sono accorto che questa cosa si ripeteva in molte altre foto ,questo ha alimentato i miei sospetti. Dopo alcune settimane ho scoperto l utilizzo delle chat " alternative " . Non sono i singoli episodi che mi turbano ma l insieme


Quali?
In relazione all’amico comune o all’uso del cellulare o ad assenze strane.
Per dire io avevo apprezzato che avesse cominciato  a usare la lavatrice  APPREZZAVO!


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> mmmmmmm...cosa c'entra? lo facevo anche da sposato. Ma non sto parlando necessariamente di app di dating, è proprio un mio modo di usare il cellulare.


Io facevo riferimento alle app di dating. Che sto "studiando" da qualche mese. 
Non ho mai incontrato nessuno, ci sono andato vicino più volte ma spesso al momento di concludere le donne fanno un passo indietro, per un motivo o per l'altro.
Ma di queste ci sono sia sposate che non. Ed entrambe le categorie a inizio chat sostengono che:

Non sono interessate a uomini impegnati
Non sono li per sesso, ma solo per parlare

Però alla fine si va avanti settimana o giorni a parlare, e magari programmare un potenziale incontro... Dove anche lo, dicono di non voler andare al sodo...


----------



## Mars2 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali?
> In relazione all’amico comune o all’uso del cellulare o ad assenze strane.
> Per dire io avevo apprezzato che avesse cominciato  a usare la lavatrice  APPREZZAVO!


In relazione all amico soprattutto ma da sempre sono anche infastidito dal fatto che utilizza il telefono nella maggior parte del tempo libero, anche quando siamo a casa accede continuamente a Facebook e istagram quasi avesse una dipendenza da social


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In relazione all amico soprattutto ma da sempre sono anche infastidito dal fatto che utilizza il telefono nella maggior parte del tempo libero, anche quando siamo a casa accede continuamente a Facebook e istagram quasi avesse una dipendenza da social


Probabilmente ce l'ha. Ma da quando è così?


----------



## Mars2 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente ce l'ha. Ma da quando è così?


Ce l ha cosa? Praticamente è così da quando ci siamo sposati, se ti riferisci alla sua mania per istagram e Facebook...


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In relazione all amico soprattutto ma da sempre sono anche infastidito dal fatto che utilizza il telefono nella maggior parte del tempo libero, anche quando siamo a casa accede continuamente a Facebook e istagram quasi avesse una dipendenza da social


Questo è un dato concreto che descrive il vostro rapporto e su questo mi focalizzerei.
Gli altri sono solo dei sospetti, troverei più importante capire se la sua dipendenza dipende da problemi tra voi.
Hai mai pensato a terapia di coppia?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ce l ha cosa? Praticamente è così da quando ci siamo sposati, se ti riferisci alla sua mania per istagram e Facebook...


dipendenza da social, ma se dici che è così da che viene sposati e questo non è mai stato un problema è diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In relazione all amico soprattutto ma da sempre sono anche infastidito dal fatto che utilizza il telefono nella maggior parte del tempo libero, anche quando siamo a casa accede continuamente a Facebook e istagram quasi avesse una dipendenza da social


Quindi il punto è che di sentì un elemento della sua vita è dei suoi pensieri, ma non importante.


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ce l ha cosa? Praticamente è così da quando ci siamo sposati, se ti riferisci alla sua mania per istagram e Facebook...


Molte donne usano fb e Istagram come palco per "esibirsi", senza per forza cercare nulla in quel senso. Su questo ho molteplici esempi. Puro esibizionismo e necessità di conferme di vario genere.

È chiaro che se una si esibisce troppo, riceverà decine di "saluti" e messaggi.. ma ripeto, non è detto che dietro ci sia la volontà di tradire a priori... Diverso sono le chat tipo badoo, gleeden etc...


----------



## Circe (12 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che non si può affermare di conoscere una persona leggendo qualche messaggio in un forum comunque vi garantisco che non sono paranoico, al contrario mi reputo una persona equilibrata e riflessiva. È successo che nel corso degli anni ho osservato alcuni atteggiamenti fra mia moglie e quell uomo un po' atipici, frasi dette a bassa voce, la tendenza ad avvicinarsi durante le passeggiate, sguardi particolari e come ho già detto moltissime altre cose,insomma, quando conosci una persona da molti anni riesci a percepire anomalie comportamentali anche se di poco conto. Quando ho fatto caso alle foto di gruppo queste mie sensazioni si sono rafforzate, so benissimo che questo può significare molto o niente però se ci metti dentro anche le app credo sia lecito avere qualche dubbio. È possibile che, essendo lui un nostro amico di vecchia data,susciti in lei affetto e niente più, è possibile che,incuriosita dalle chat le abbia utilizzate per curiosità, magari le piaceva ricevere complimenti e sapendo di non poter andare oltre le abbandonava e ne provava un altra ,insomma, tutto è possibile però non credo di poter essere ritenuto un pazzo se tutto questo ha generato dubbi sulla fedeltà di mia moglie


Tu che pensi del tuo amico? Hai osservato i suoi comportamenti? Ti invito ad osservare con attenzione anche gli atteggiamenti di tua moglie nei confronti della moglie dell'amico. Puoi trarre anche di li diverse sfumature


Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che non si può affermare di conoscere una persona leggendo qualche messaggio in un forum comunque vi garantisco che non sono paranoico, al contrario mi reputo una persona equilibrata e riflessiva. È successo che nel corso degli anni ho osservato alcuni atteggiamenti fra mia moglie e quell uomo un po' atipici, frasi dette a bassa voce, la tendenza ad avvicinarsi durante le passeggiate, sguardi particolari e come ho già detto moltissime altre cose,insomma, quando conosci una persona da molti anni riesci a percepire anomalie comportamentali anche se di poco conto. Quando ho fatto caso alle foto di gruppo queste mie sensazioni si sono rafforzate, so benissimo che questo può significare molto o niente però se ci metti dentro anche le app credo sia lecito avere qualche dubbio. È possibile che, essendo lui un nostro amico di vecchia data,susciti in lei affetto e niente più, è possibile che,incuriosita dalle chat le abbia utilizzate per curiosità, magari le piaceva ricevere complimenti e sapendo di non poter andare oltre le abbandonava e ne provava un altra ,insomma, tutto è possibile però non credo di poter essere ritenuto un pazzo se tutto questo ha generato dubbi sulla fedeltà di mia moglie


Osserva bene anche il rapporto tra le due donne. Usare il pensiero laterale può portarti sfumature che non ti aspetti


----------



## Mars2 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Tu che pensi del tuo amico? Hai osservato i suoi comportamenti? Ti invito ad osservare con attenzione anche gli atteggiamenti di tua moglie nei confronti della moglie dell'amico. Puoi trarre anche di li diverse sfumature
> 
> Osserva bene anche il rapporto tra le due donne. Usare il pensiero laterale può portarti sfumature che non ti aspetti


Loro due sono le migliori amiche del gruppo, hanno un ottimo rapporto però, qualche volta, ho avuto l impressione che anche alla moglie del nostro amico abbia dato fastidio qualche episodio.una volta eravamo al mare noi 4,mia moglie si alzò per fare il bagno, lui la seguì immediatamente mi parve di notare un espressione di disappunto nel suo volto. 
In un paio di occasioni so per certo che mia moglie e l altro sono stati al mare da soli per un paio d ore prima di essere raggiunti dalla moglie del nostro amico, io non sapevo di  questa cosa e sinceramente avrei preferito che mia moglie mi avesse avvisato di questo, non ho mai avuto modo di sapere  cosa ne pensasse la nostra amica in merito


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Loro due sono le migliori amiche del gruppo, hanno un ottimo rapporto però, qualche volta, ho avuto l impressione che anche alla moglie del nostro amico abbia dato fastidio qualche episodio.una volta eravamo al mare noi 4,mia moglie si alzò per fare il bagno, lui la seguì immediatamente mi parve di notare un espressione di disappunto nel suo volto.
> In un paio di occasioni so per certo che mia moglie e l altro sono stati al mare da soli per un paio d ore prima di essere raggiunti dalla moglie del nostro amico, io non sapevo di  questa cosa e sinceramente avrei preferito che mia moglie mi avesse avvisato di questo, non ho mai avuto modo di sapere  cosa ne pensasse la nostra amica in merito


Chiedilo, per curiosità, buttandola sullo scherzo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Chiedilo, per curiosità, buttandola sullo scherzo


Semmai bluffando e dandola per cosa sicura.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Loro due sono le migliori amiche del gruppo, hanno un ottimo rapporto però, qualche volta, ho avuto l impressione che anche alla moglie del nostro amico abbia dato fastidio qualche episodio.una volta eravamo al mare noi 4,mia moglie si alzò per fare il bagno, lui la seguì immediatamente mi parve di notare un espressione di disappunto nel suo volto.
> In un paio di occasioni so per certo che mia moglie e l altro sono stati al mare da soli per un paio d ore prima di essere raggiunti dalla moglie del nostro amico, io non sapevo di  questa cosa e sinceramente avrei preferito che mia moglie mi avesse avvisato di questo, non ho mai avuto modo di sapere  cosa ne pensasse la nostra amica in merito


Ah...altre coincidenze.


----------



## Carola (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah...altre coincidenze.


be dipende se sono molto amici
Penso che ci sia simpatia o sintonia chiamala come vuoi 
Anche nel mio giro di amicizie ci sono due così che flirtano senza fare nulla altro 
Però a me darebbe fastidio ecco


----------



## Lara3 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> be dipende se sono molto amici
> Penso che ci sia simpatia o sintonia chiamala come vuoi
> Anche nel mio giro di amicizie ci sono due così che flirtano senza fare nulla altro
> Però a me darebbe fastidio ecco


Flirtare senza far nulla ... solo per il gusto di ingelosire i rispettivi coniugi ?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Flirtare senza far nulla ... solo per il gusto di ingelosire i rispettivi coniugi ?


Magari nemmeno se ne accorgono del peso dei loro gesti.


----------



## Carola (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Flirtare senza far nulla ... solo per il gusto di ingelosire i rispettivi coniugi ?


Ma non  credo lo facciano apposta
Lei una volta mi disse c'è sintonia di vedute pensieri ma siamo solo amici 
Mmmh bah io sarò malpensante ma ho una mia idea


----------



## Carola (16 Gennaio 2021)

Con questo nn voglio dire che tua moglie flirti però io starei in campana 
Ma sono un po' strega 
Anni anni anni fa fui tra le prime a dire che c era un inciucio tra due persone che sembrava a tutti una follia anzi mia mamma mi disse hai troppa fantasia 
Si certo come no


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ribadisco il consiglio di rivolgersi a un investigatore privato e levarsi il pensiero una volta per tutte, in un senso, o nell'altro.


----------



## Mars2 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Per come la vedo io ,se mia moglie e quell uomo non fossero impegnati, penso proprio che sarebbero andati a letto insieme, insomma, è chiaro che fra loro c è sintonia . Passato il covid torneremo ad incontrarci con i nostri amici e osservero ogni dettaglio attentamente senza dare sospetti,non escludo nemmeno l investigatore però voglio prendermi ancora del tempo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io ,se mia moglie e quell uomo non fossero impegnati, penso proprio che sarebbero andati a letto insieme, insomma, è chiaro che fra loro c è sintonia . Passato il covid torneremo ad incontrarci con i nostri amici e osservero ogni dettaglio attentamente senza dare sospetti,non escludo nemmeno l investigatore però voglio prendermi ancora del tempo


Beh allora ti va bene....da domani se sei nelle regioni "fortunate"è tutto vietato...
Quindi....
La fedeltà è preservata....almeno all' apparenza


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io ,se mia moglie e quell uomo non fossero impegnati, penso proprio che sarebbero andati a letto insieme, insomma, è chiaro che fra loro c è sintonia . Passato il covid torneremo ad incontrarci con i nostri amici e osservero ogni dettaglio attentamente senza dare sospetti,non escludo nemmeno l investigatore però voglio prendermi ancora del tempo


In bocca al lupo


----------



## Mars2 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non  credo lo facciano apposta
> Lei una volta mi disse c'è sintonia di vedute pensieri ma siamo solo amici
> Mmmh bah io sarò malpensante ma ho una mia idea


Io non credo all amicizia fra un uomo e una donna, nel senso che quando c è sintonia prima o poi si finisce nel letto


----------



## Vera (16 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Io non credo all amicizia fra un uomo e una donna, nel senso che quando c è sintonia prima o poi si finisce nel letto


Non necessariamente. Io ho molti amici uomini. Con alcuni ho un rapporto stretto, da tempo. Abbiamo anche condiviso lo stesso letto e non è mai successo nulla.


----------



## Carola (16 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Io ho molti amici uomini. Con alcuni ho un rapporto stretto, da tempo. Abbiamo anche condiviso lo stesso letto e non è mai successo nulla.


mmmh uno dei due forse si è tenuto non so
Concordo un po' con mars 2 io


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Loro due sono le migliori amiche del gruppo, hanno un ottimo rapporto però, qualche volta, ho avuto l impressione che anche alla moglie del nostro amico abbia dato fastidio qualche episodio.una volta eravamo al mare noi 4,mia moglie si alzò per fare il bagno, lui la seguì immediatamente mi parve di notare un espressione di disappunto nel suo volto.
> In un paio di occasioni so per certo che mia moglie e l altro sono stati al mare da soli per un paio d ore prima di essere raggiunti dalla moglie del nostro amico, io non sapevo di  questa cosa e sinceramente avrei preferito che mia moglie mi avesse avvisato di questo, non ho mai avuto modo di sapere  cosa ne pensasse la nostra amica in merito


Mi dispiace metterti in guardia...ma avrei voluto a suo tempo che qualcuno lo avesse fatto con me :-( troppe coincidenze. E poi il tuo istinto si è svegliato...e già questo è un segnale importante.  Essere cara amica della moglie è solo una tecnica per sapere in anticipo gli spostamenti,  i pensieri, le litigate. Io mi auguro che sia solo un fraintendimento, perché si sta troppo male quando si scopre di un tradimento con un amico


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai bluffando e dandola per cosa sicura.


Sicuro in che senso?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Mi dispiace metterti in guardia...ma avrei voluto a suo tempo che qualcuno lo avesse fatto con me :-( troppe coincidenze. E poi il tuo istinto si è svegliato...e già questo è un segnale importante.  *Essere cara amica della moglie è solo una tecnica per sapere in anticipo gli spostamenti,  i pensieri, le litigate*. Io mi auguro che sia solo un fraintendimento, perché si sta troppo male quando si scopre di un tradimento con un amico


Sì. Però può essere anche incidentale.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sicuro in che senso?


Invece di dire “Sospetto che...” dire “*So* che..”
L’ho fatto più volte e ci cascano tutti


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece di dire “Sospetto che...” dire “*So* che..”
> L’ho fatto più volte e ci cascano tutti


Mica va bene però affermare  che c'è una relazione tra i due. 
Se non fosse vero faresti saltare 2 matrimoni per un sospetto?


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mica va bene però affermare  che c'è una relazione tra i due.
> Se non fosse vero faresti saltare 2 matrimoni per un sospetto?


Sono d'accordo.  Ma non solo. Metti che la moglie dell'altro inizi a fare casino e lui si è giocato definitivamente la possibilità di sapere la verità qualora il tradimento ci fosse.
Io in questa fase me ne starei zitta e farei il possibile per sapere quanto prima come stanno le cose.  Mars invece preferisce temporeggiare un po'.  Capisco che ora, vista anche la contingenza del covid, non sia un buon momento né per gli amanti, né per sgamare gli amanti  (che magari hanno diradato). Ma almeno un  "controllo" al telefono lo farei dare. Poi li farei comunque tenere d'occhio. Non so.... penso che sia brutto temporeggiare quando oramai convivi con questi dubbi: puoi stare razionale finché vuoi, ma alla fine sono un tarlo. Quindi o si fa spalluccia o si agisce, secondo me, vedrei poco producente stare ferma in un limbo.


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Però può essere anche incidentale.


Si magari erano già amiche.....ma quando una punta tuo marito, diventa la tua migliore amica, quella che ti capisce, che ti aiuta, ti sostiene...quella con cui ti confidi. E lei mantiene il ruolo perché così ti controlla e controlla lui più facilmente.  Purtroppo ho perso tanto la fiducia negli esseri umani


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se non fosse vero faresti saltare 2 matrimoni per un sospetto?


Questo mi ha bloccata per anni. E ha permesso loro di continuare imperterriti


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Questo mi ha bloccata per anni. E ha permesso loro di continuare imperterriti


Si ma poi hai avuto certezza, di sicuro non potevi esserne certa senza uno straccio di prova.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Questo mi ha bloccata per anni. E ha permesso loro di continuare imperterriti


Parli alla luce di quella che è stata la tua esperienza 
Però pensa anche solo un attimo se non fosse vero che i due sono amanti.
Con una frase rischi di:
- compromettere (direi irrimediabilmente) la fiducia di tua moglie;
- compromettere i rapporti con l'amica (e crearle magari abastanza scompiglio all'interno del suo matrimonio);
- gettare al vento una bella amicizia.

Ora: se uno ha un dubbio secondo me è giusto che se lo levi, se non riesce a far spalluccia. Però, come si suol dire, est modus in rebus.
Lui in questo caso ha alternative percorribili senza dover rischiare lo sfacelo anzitutto in casa propria.
Perché non seguire prima quelle?


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Parli alla luce di quella che è stata la tua esperienza
> Però pensa anche solo un attimo se non fosse vero che i due sono amanti.
> Con una frase rischi di:
> - compromettere (direi irrimediabilmente) la fiducia di tua moglie;
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo.  Infatti oggi sceglierei subito un buon investigatore...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mica va bene però affermare  che c'è una relazione tra i due.
> Se non fosse vero faresti saltare 2 matrimoni per un sospetto?


Ma chi fa saltare niente? Lo si dice al proprio  coniuge. Ci cascano tutti.



Circe ha detto:


> Si magari erano già amiche.....ma quando una punta tuo marito, diventa la tua migliore amica, quella che ti capisce, che ti aiuta, ti sostiene...quella con cui ti confidi. E lei mantiene il ruolo perché così ti controlla e controlla lui più facilmente.  Purtroppo ho perso tanto la fiducia negli esseri umani


Credo che tu ricordi che conosco la tua storia e ti ho espresso solidarietà.
Credo che nel tradimento accada come nei film di spionaggio (ci coinvolgono proprio perché raccontano la doppiezza) che ci si possa trovare incastrati in situazioni dalle quali si crede che sia impossibile sfilarsi senza destare sospetti.
Poi si coglie il vantaggio di raccogliere confidenze. L’interpretazione delle confidenze poi alimenta l’idea di non avere tante colpe, in fondo la moglie si lamenta...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma poi hai avuto certezza, di sicuro non potevi esserne certa senza uno straccio di prova.


Mica è un tribunale. Se il colpevole si sente dire “Però non mi aspettavo che mi facessi una tresca sotto il naso” e si continua “Con X, vi ho visti”. Il non colpevole si distingue da chi risponde con “Chi te l’ha detto?”


----------



## Circe (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu ricordi che conosco la tua storia e ti ho espresso solidarietà.
> Credo che nel tradimento accada come nei film di spionaggio (ci coinvolgono proprio perché raccontano la doppiezza) che ci si possa trovare incastrati in situazioni dalle quali si crede che sia impossibile sfilarsi senza destare sospetti.
> Poi si coglie il vantaggio di raccogliere confidenze. L’interpretazione delle confidenze poi alimenta l’idea di non avere tante colpe, in fondo la moglie si lamenta...


Certo che ricordo  ho imparato a mettermi nei panni degli altri. Anche dell'amica e dell'amante. qui però le sensazioni di Mars hanno risvegliato i ricordi della parte lesa. Trovo tante coincidenza nel suo racconto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Certo che ricordo  *ho imparato a mettermi nei panni degli altri. Anche dell'amica e dell'amante*. qui però le sensazioni di Mars hanno risvegliato i ricordi della parte lesa. Trovo tante coincidenza nel suo racconto


Sì, si capiscono tante cose. Ci sono situazioni che restano fastidiose.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri sera siamo andati a cena dai nostri amici, lui,di tanto in tanto, guardava il sedere di mia moglie quando lei ai girava ,a parte questo niente di anomalo. Credo che lei abbia capito che potevo entrare nel suo account Facebook perché ha cambiato la password però non mi ha detto nulla in merito


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a cena dai nostri amici, lui,di tanto in tanto, guardava il sedere di mia moglie quando lei ai girava ,a parte questo niente di anomalo. Credo che lei abbia capito che potevo entrare nel suo account Facebook perché ha cambiato la password però non mi ha detto nulla in merito


Lui guardava il sedere di tua moglie e tua moglie ha cambiato la password... qualche elemento in più.
Quando la prossima uscita  ?


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui guardava il sedere di tua moglie e tua moglie ha cambiato la password... qualche elemento in più.
> Quando la prossima uscita  ?


In realtà non so quando ha cambiato la password, forse qualche giorno fa. Mia moglie ha un gran bel sedere, credo sia normale buttarci l occhio, è chiaro che se lo fa lui ,per me,ha un significato diverso


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a cena dai nostri amici, lui,di tanto in tanto, guardava il sedere di mia moglie quando lei ai girava ,a parte questo niente di anomalo. Credo che lei abbia capito che potevo entrare nel suo account Facebook perché ha cambiato la password però non mi ha detto nulla in merito



In teoria lei adesso avrebbe "spazi di manovra" con lui (tempo potenzialmente utile per tradire etc) oppure causa covid risulta più difficile ipotizzare che possano ricavarsi momenti?


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In teoria lei adesso avrebbe "spazi di manovra" con lui (tempo potenzialmente utile per tradire etc) oppure causa covid risulta più difficile ipotizzare che possano ricavarsi momenti?


Credo che trovare il tempo sia impresa ardua, i bambini, il lavoro però diciamo che non sarebbe impossibile


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui guardava il sedere di tua moglie e tua moglie ha cambiato la password... qualche elemento in più.
> Quando la prossima uscita  ?


Beh io guardo pure il culo delle poche suore rimaste.,..


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Credo che trovare il tempo sia impresa ardua, i bambini, il lavoro però diciamo che non sarebbe impossibile


Non necessariamente sono le giornate o le mezze giornate 
Può anche essere l'oretta della pausa pranzo. Mettile un investigatore dietro, il fatto che abbia cambiato la password di Facebook può anche significare che abbia qualche dubbio sul fatto che tu stia drizzando un poco le antenne.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh io guardo pure il culo delle poche suore rimaste.,..


Ci può stare, anche a me capita


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non necessariamente sono le giornate o le mezze giornate
> Può anche essere l'oretta della pausa pranzo. Mettile un investigatore dietro, il fatto che abbia cambiato la password di Facebook può anche significare che abbia qualche dubbio sul fatto che tu stia drizzando un poco le antenne.
> Questo è possibile, anzi ,probabile direi. Comunque il fatto che abbia cambiato password senza dire niente non aiuta, poteva parlarmene


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mah. Non saprei. Che voglia tenere un account riservato senza necessariamente dare password di tutto (anche mail) ci può stare senza andare a pensare ad un tradimento. Non so come siate abituati voi in casa, io nella mail di un altro non entrerei....

A meno che appunto non abbia sospetti, e dubbi, Non dirle più nulla comunque, fai finta di non sapere, e fai controllare tutto il controllabile. E soprattutto fossi in te cercherei di togliermi il dubbio il prima possibile. Che anche vivere spiando l'account facebook della moglie mi rendo conto non sia il massimo.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Aggiungo un altro particolare che da sempre a me ha dato fastidio. Ogni volta che organizziamo una gita o una vacanza praticamente decidono loro due il luogo e i tempi,i componenti del gruppo scherzano su questa cosa ,anche la moglie del nostro amico. Solo per fare un esempio, lui ha avanzato l ipotesi di passare una domenica in montagna, praticamente tutti non muoiono dalla voglia di andare, gli unici a spingere solo mia moglie e l amico...


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. Non saprei. Che voglia tenere un account riservato senza necessariamente dare password di tutto (anche mail) ci può stare senza andare a pensare ad un tradimento. Non so come siate abituati voi in casa, io nella mail di un altro non entrerei....
> 
> A meno che appunto non abbia sospetti, e dubbi, Non dirle più nulla comunque, fai finta di non sapere, e fai controllare tutto il controllabile. E soprattutto fossi in te cercherei di togliermi il dubbio il prima possibile. Che anche vivere spiando l'account facebook della moglie mi rendo conto non sia il massimo.


In realtà lei sapeva che io avevo l accesso a Facebook e Amazon quindi,sapeva anche che io entravo raramente nel social.non mi disturba il fatto che abbia cambiato password ma che non mi ha detto nulla. Insomma, poteva dire, anche scherzando, "non mi va che guardi Facebook " o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In realtà lei sapeva che io avevo l accesso a Facebook e Amazon quindi,sapeva anche che io entravo raramente nel social.non mi disturba il fatto che abbia cambiato password ma che non mi ha detto nulla. Insomma, poteva dire, anche scherzando, "non mi va che guardi Facebook " o qualcosa del genere


Se ha qualcosa da nascondere non te lo dice. Quindi però, anziché dare seguito a quelle che potrebbero anche solo essere paranoie, visto che oramai il dubbio lo hai, cerca di levartelo nella maniera più indolore.  Stare a rimuginare su chi sceglie le vacanze non mi sembra sano 
Hai elementi che ti insospettiscono, mettili in mano a qualcuno che ti sappia dire se ci sono fatti.  Proseguire a notare lo sguardo al culo o la password cambiata, senza agire, è controproducente per te oramai.


----------



## Martes (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Aggiungo un altro particolare che da sempre a me ha dato fastidio. Ogni volta che organizziamo una gita o una vacanza praticamente decidono loro due il luogo e i tempi,i componenti del gruppo scherzano su questa cosa ,anche la moglie del nostro amico. Solo per fare un esempio, lui ha avanzato l ipotesi di passare una domenica in montagna, praticamente tutti non muoiono dalla voglia di andare, gli unici a spingere solo mia moglie e l amico...


Ma sono insopportabili!


----------



## void (26 Gennaio 2021)

Che lui abbia guardato il sedere di tua moglie non vuole dire niente, che lei ha cambiato la password si........


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ha qualcosa da nascondere non te lo dice. Quindi però, anziché dare seguito a quelle che potrebbero anche solo essere paranoie, visto che oramai il dubbio lo hai, cerca di levartelo nella maniera più indolore.  Stare a rimuginare su chi sceglie le vacanze non mi sembra sano
> Hai elementi che ti insospettiscono, mettili in mano a qualcuno che ti sappia dire se ci sono fatti.  Proseguire a notare lo sguardo al culo o la password cambiata, senza agire, è controproducente per te oramai.


Io credo che ci sia attrazione fra loro e che giochino a sedursi a vicenda solo quando siamo tutti insieme è per questo che ritengo inutile rivolgermi ad un investigatore privato


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Che lui abbia guardato il sedere di tua moglie non vuole dire niente, che lei ha cambiato la password si........


Magari lo ha fatto perché si è dimenticata del fatto che avevo la password e ha pensato che qualcuno ha hackerato l account però rimane strano il fatto che non mi ha detto niente


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Io credo che ci sia attrazione fra loro e che giochino a sedursi a vicenda solo quando siamo tutti insieme è per questo che ritengo inutile rivolgermi ad un investigatore privato


Ok. Quindi per te è il problema e' il fatto che esista una attrazione? Non vedo molte soluzioni al di là del parlarne con lei, in questo caso. Ovviamente se sei sicuro che tutto sia platonico. Altrimentigià sai come la penso.


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Magari lo ha fatto perché si è dimenticata del fatto che avevo la password e ha pensato che qualcuno ha hackerato l account però rimane strano il fatto che non mi ha detto niente


Ma cosa ti doveva dire?!?!? ...ma saranno cazzi suoi!


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque mars, io fino ad ora ho scherzato, ma di indizi tua moglie ne ha lasciati in giro parecchi, sembra pollicino.
Questo dimostra che non è che sia poi così sveglia in ambito tradimento, parlo da infedele.
Ho come l’impressione prenda un po’ sottogamba la questione o magari si crede la furbetta del quartiere sottovalutandoti.
Per come sono fatto io, quando Qualcosa non mi torna, non ci dormo la notte.
Sono favorevole al tradimento se fatto proteggendo la mia famiglia dalle mie velleità. Se devo mettere a rischio la Serenità di persone che non hanno scelto di trovarsi in questa situazione, evito proprio di tradire, come già fatto più volte.
Il rischio di perdere quello che non si vuole perdere è sicuramente più importante nell’economia della mia vita di una relazione extraconiugale.
Tua moglie quindi è una infedele in prima elementare ma lei non lo sa.

Daltro canto devi capire anche tu cosa vuoi fare.
Non decidi dopo averlo eventualmente scoperto ma prima.

Io al posto tuo comincerei a usare un po’ di ferie e permessi per controllare i suoi spostamenti.
Gli investigatori privati costano, non so quanto tu possa utilizzare il denaro famigliare senza creare sospetti.
Un investigatore privato dedicato al controllo della persona ti chiede tra le 50 e le 100 euro l’ora + iva.
Io ne uso un paio per lavoro e questi sono le tariffe.
Capisci quindi che può diventare molto oneroso e se poi scopri che è fedele rischi anche di prenderti una discreta serie di insulti dopo aver buttato anche 10 o 15000euro.
Te lo puoi permettere?

Per questo farei da solo o magari se avessi un amico fidato chiederei di aiutarmi.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti doveva dire?!?!? ...ma saranno cazzi suoi!


Poteva dire "penso abbiano hackerato il mio account quindi ho cambiato password, te la dico così se vuoi entrare...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Poteva dire "penso abbiano hackerato il mio account quindi ho cambiato password, te la dico così se vuoi entrare...


Concordo.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque mars, io fino ad ora ho scherzato, ma di indizi tua moglie ne ha lasciati in giro parecchi, sembra pollicino.
> Questo dimostra che non è che sia poi così sveglia in ambito tradimento, parlo da infedele.
> Ho come l’impressione prenda un po’ sottogamba la questione o magari si crede la furbetta del quartiere sottovalutandoti.
> Per come sono fatto io, quando Qualcosa non mi torna, non ci dormo la notte.
> ...


----------



## patroclo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Poteva dire "penso abbiano hackerato il mio account quindi ho cambiato password, te la dico così se vuoi entrare...


ma neanche morto lo farei con una compagna, e se mi chiedessero una password sarebbe finita all'istante


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars hai quotato la mia risposta ma non vedo la tua di risposta.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque mars, io fino ad ora ho scherzato, ma di indizi tua moglie ne ha lasciati in giro parecchi, sembra pollicino.
> Questo dimostra che non è che sia poi così sveglia in ambito tradimento, parlo da infedele.
> Ho come l’impressione prenda un po’ sottogamba la questione o magari si crede la furbetta del quartiere sottovalutandoti.
> Per come sono fatto io, quando Qualcosa non mi torna, non ci dormo la notte.
> ...


Io credo che abbia lasciato tutti questi indizi perché pensa che io sia totalmente imbranato e incapace di reperirli,inoltre le app di messaggistica risalgono ad anni fa per questo magari crede siano passati in cavalleria. Penso anche che non mi abbia tradito materialmente ma che sia affascinata da questo, la mia paura è che prima o poi lo faccia rischiando di rovinare la famiglia. Non mi espongo perché ho la consapevolezza che non ho prove  concrete per accusarla e la mia più grande speranza è che tutto questo sia alterato dai miei dubbi. So che faccio la figura dell insicuro e del paranoico però, come ho detto in passato, se metto insieme tutti i pezzi esce un puzzle che non mi piace


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Magari lo ha fatto perché si è dimenticata del fatto che avevo la password e ha pensato che qualcuno ha hackerato l account però rimane strano il fatto che non mi ha detto niente


Io le ho cambiate quando ho cambiato telefono, per non riuscivo più a ricollegarlo. 
Poi Ogni tot mi arrivano messaggi per cambiarle per sicurezza


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia lasciato tutti questi indizi perché pensa che io sia totalmente imbranato e incapace di reperirli,inoltre le app di messaggistica risalgono ad anni fa per questo magari crede siano passati in cavalleria. Penso anche che non mi abbia tradito materialmente ma che sia affascinata da questo, la mia paura è che prima o poi lo faccia rischiando di rovinare la famiglia. Non mi espongo perché ho la consapevolezza che non ho prove  concrete per accusarla e la mia più grande speranza è che tutto questo sia alterato dai miei dubbi. So che faccio la figura dell insicuro e del paranoico però, come ho detto in passato, se metto insieme tutti i pezzi esce un puzzle che non mi piace


Con me non fai alcuna figura, il matrimonio è tuo ed io nemmeno ti conosco. 
La figura di quello che non ha il coraggio di vedere dietro la tenda la stai facendo con te stesso.


----------



## Vera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Poteva dire "penso abbiano hackerato il mio account quindi ho cambiato password, te la dico così se vuoi entrare...


Queste cose di condivisione degli account non le capisco. Io ti direi di fartene uno tutto tuo.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Queste cose di condivisione degli account non le capisco. Io ti direi di fartene uno tutto tuo.


Me lo ha proposto tempo fa, ho rifiutato. Quello che non capisco è cosa ci sia di male nel condividere un account se non si vuole nascondere niente


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Queste cose di condivisione degli account non le capisco. Io ti direi di fartene uno tutto tuo.


Io e mia moglie ne abbiamo due con i quali ognuno si fa i cassi suoi.
Non avendo però tresche su FB, quando mi ha chiesto la psw per non so fare cosa gliel’ho data. Io la sua non la foglio, fondamentalmente non me ne frega un casso di quello che potrebbe fare quando non è con me.
Certo, nella situazione di mars un sospetto sarebbe venuto anche a me.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con me non fai alcuna figura, il matrimonio è tuo ed io nemmeno ti conosco.
> La figura di quello che non ha il coraggio di vedere dietro la tenda la stai facendo con te stesso.


Io voglio vedere cosa c è dietro la tenda però voglio avere una visione limpidissima, ho 2 figli ,bisogna pensaci bene prima di prendere una decisione


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars  puoi fare tutte le supposizioni del caso , il dubbio c'è, e rimarrà se non ti decidi ad indagare meglio ...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Io voglio vedere cosa c è dietro la tenda però voglio avere una visione limpidissima, ho 2 figli ,bisogna pensaci bene prima di prendere una decisione


La decisione la prendi dopo che sai cosa c’è dietro la tendo.
Un conto è sapere nulla è un conto è sospettare molto.
Che vita fai?
Una volta che sai decidi.
Potresti anche decidere di continuare ad essere marito mantenendo le corna oppure potresti anche scoprire che lei ti e fedelissima.
Sono tutte cose che non sai, ma oramai il dubbio ti sta scavando l’anima, perché anche nei gesti apparentemente superficiali tu vedi movimenti sospetti.
Quanto pensi di andare avanti senza esplodere?
Allora è meglio indagare in autonomia, una volta che sai, decidi, ma decidi tu ziocaro, non fai decidere la tua paura.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

I dubbi ti accompagneranno per sempre ... 
Bella vita .


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La decisione la prendi dopo che sai cosa c’è dietro la tendo.
> Un conto è sapere nulla è un conto è sospettare molto.
> Che vita fai?
> Una volta che sai decidi.
> ...


Penso che appena ne avrò l opportunità seguirò il tuo consiglio del viaggio di lavoro


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Penso che appena ne avrò l opportunità seguirò il tuo consiglio del viaggio di lavoro


Quindi mai.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I dubbi ti accompagneranno per sempre ...
> Bella vita .


La pazienza è la virtù dei forti, ci vorrà del tempo, non so quanto, ma non sarà per sempre


----------



## ionio36 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo effettivamente ci sono tanti indizi, ma nessuno decisivo.
Non saprei proprio cosa consigliarti. C' è una cosa però che mi sembra di scorgere,ed è, che non mi sembrate molto affiatati ed in gruppo non siete quasi mai assieme, sbaglio?


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi mai.


E perché scusa?!


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

dimmelo Tu il perché non hai ancora iniziato. 
attenzione non ti ho mai detto di sfasciare Tutto ma solo di indagare.
da un lato sospetti di essere cornuto e scrivi qua tutto quello che ti passa per la mente.
dallaltro ribadisci che hai due figli e devi pensarci bene.
pensarci bene a cosa esattamente?
a sapere di avere le corna?
al limite pensarci bene a come procedere dopo che lo sai. 
il saperlo poi ti obbliga a fare una scelta, ti tieni tutto per te e continuate a fare la famiglia Mulino Bianco oppure chiedi la separazione con tutti gli annessi e connessi.
quindi secondo me per paura di non essere capace di gestire una delle due scelte preferisci continuare a non sapere giocando al Tenente Colombo (fossi stata donna avrei detto Jessika Fletcher).
per te ho come l’impressione sia un gioco, tipo La caccia al tesoro.
se giochi tu e‘ giusto giochi anche lei quindi.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> La pazienza è la virtù dei forti, ci vorrà del tempo, non so quanto, ma non sarà per sempre











						Cosa fareste voi?
					

Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.  Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.  Se...




					www.tradimento.net
				



Trovato . 
Spero non sia così  però....


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Purtroppo effettivamente ci sono tanti indizi, ma nessuno decisivo.
> Non saprei proprio cosa consigliarti. C' è una cosa però che mi sembra di scorgere,ed è, che non mi sembrate molto affiatati ed in gruppo non siete quasi mai assieme, sbaglio?


Esatto, molti indizi ma nessuno decisivo. Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie, non litighiamo mai,facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> dimmelo Tu il perché non hai ancora iniziato.
> attenzione non ti ho mai detto di sfasciare Tutto ma solo di indagare.
> da un lato sospetti di essere cornuto e scrivi qua tutto quello che ti passa per la mente.
> dallaltro ribadisci che hai due figli e devi pensarci bene.
> ...


Pensare bene a come agire e comportarmi, questo intendo. Mi sono iscritto proprio per parlare liberamente e leggere i pareri, penso che tu sia convinto che mia moglie mi faccia le corna ma io ne ho soltanto il dubbio e il dubbio non è sufficiente per prendere decisioni. Inoltre mi sembra evidente che stia indagando ma cerco di farlo in modo razionale e senza cedere alla disperazione.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Esatto, molti indizi ma nessuno decisivo. Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie, non litighiamo mai,facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


Quando siete in gruppo prova ad avvicinarti alla moglie di lui ...


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Qui nessuno sta dicendo si o no .... Ma se hai dubbi cosa c'è di meglio di toglierseli


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa fareste voi?
> 
> 
> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.  Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.  Se...
> ...


Ricordo bene il caso di Vigorvis. Fece la scelta di sapere. Avrebbe potuto anche scegliere di chiudere una porta.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa fareste voi?
> 
> 
> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.  Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.  Se...
> ...


In passato hanno provato a rimorchiare mia moglie


Foglia ha detto:


> Ricordo bene il caso di Vigorvis. Fece la scelta di sapere. Avrebbe potuto anche scegliere di chiudere una porta.


Sapere è necessario in un rapporto di coppia anche se può essere doloroso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> In realtà lei sapeva che io avevo l accesso a Facebook e Amazon quindi,sapeva anche che io entravo raramente nel social.non mi disturba il fatto che abbia cambiato password ma che non mi ha detto nulla. Insomma, poteva dire, anche scherzando, "non mi va che guardi Facebook " o qualcosa del genere


Ma quando ci sono accessi da altri dispositivi si viene avvertiti. Oppure si cerca di rientrare da altri dispositivi, non si ricorda la password e allora là si cambia


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando ci sono accessi da altri dispositivi si viene avvertiti. Oppure si cerca di rientrare da altri dispositivi, non si ricorda la password e allora là si cambia


Quindi sapeva che accedevo al suo account Facebook dal mio telefono da tempo anche perché veniva avvisata tramite notifica quindi perché cambiare password di punto in bianco senza dirmi niente?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Poteva dire "penso abbiano hackerato il mio account quindi ho cambiato password, te la dico così se vuoi entrare...


Ma io non mi ricorderei nemmeno di dirlo!
Poi cosa vuoi trovare su fb!
Ad esempio qui si erano iscritte persone per utilizzare la messaggistica privata di cui un estraneo non saprebbe ritrovare.
Ma va bene qualsiasi forum anche di bricolage o funivie!
Tutti questi indizi non li vedo.
Ma se si ha un dubbio si scopre tutto in tre giorni. Usa una usb che registra, metti la geolocalizzazione sul suo telefono ecc. Trova un amico che ti presta l’auto o noleggiala e prendi un giorno di ferie


----------



## ionio36 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Esatto, molti indizi ma nessuno decisivo. Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie, non litighiamo mai,facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


Direi che adesso che ci hai ragguagliato,la matassa è ancora più ingarbugliata.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Quindi sapeva che accedevo al suo account Facebook dal mio telefono da tempo anche perché veniva avvisata tramite notifica quindi perché cambiare password di punto in bianco senza dirmi niente?


Non lo so.
Ma può solo aver avuto una segnalazione da una zona diversa.
Ho un’amica a cui ho dato un account e mi avvisano dei suoi accessi, ma la collocano a 50km da dove è


----------



## Circe (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> ...... Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie, non litighiamo mai,facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


Prova a non voler più uscire in gruppo, a non voler far più vacanze con il tipo. Vedi come reagisce.  Organizza all'improvviso serate intime con tua moglie senza preavviso. Sballa i suoi piani e le sue routine. Guarda nei cassetti la sua biancheria intima, la conosci tutta? Non essere prevedibile. Se esci non dire più dove vai. Se ti chiama a volte non rispondere. Se va in tilt perché non riesce più a controllarti. ..nasconde qualcosa. Fare sesso e stare bene con il compagno non significa che non può tradirci. Anzi a volte il tradimento è la stampella di un matrimonio sereno.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Quindi sapeva che accedevo al suo account Facebook dal mio telefono da tempo anche perché veniva avvisata tramite notifica quindi perché cambiare password di punto in bianco senza dirmi niente?


I casi sono due, secondo me.

- Ha qualcosa da nascondere ed è scema. Quindi cambia la psw, condivisa, ed essendo scema pensa che non te ne accorgerai mai. 
- Non ha niente da nascondere ed è "leggera". Cambia la psw, condivisa, perchè dimenticata (o per altre n ragioni), ed avendolo fatto con leggerezza e buona fede non le è semplicemente venuto in mente di avvertirti, ancora.

Comunque potresti chiederglielo.


----------



## perplesso (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Quindi sapeva che accedevo al suo account Facebook dal mio telefono da tempo anche perché veniva avvisata tramite notifica quindi perché cambiare password di punto in bianco senza dirmi niente?


più ti leggo più penso che il vostro rapporto sia sano come la dieta di Homer Simpson


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Prova a non voler più uscire in gruppo, a non voler far più vacanze con il tipo. Vedi come reagisce.  Organizza all'improvviso serate intime con tua moglie senza preavviso. Sballa i suoi piani e le sue routine. Guarda nei cassetti la sua biancheria intima, la conosci tutta? Non essere prevedibile. Se esci non dire più dove vai. Se ti chiama a volte non rispondere. Se va in tilt perché non riesce più a controllarti. ..nasconde qualcosa. Fare sesso e stare bene con il compagno non significa che non può tradirci. Anzi a volte il tradimento è la stampella di un matrimonio sereno.


Già fatto, non lo dichiara apertamente ma ho preso atto che preferisce una serata con gli amici piuttosto che stare con me. Fino a pochi anni fa, per san  Valentino la portavo a cena, mi rammarica dirlo ma mi pareva che si annoiasse, gli amici del gruppo festeggiavano tutti insieme, lei timidamente mi chiedeva se volessi andare con loro io rispondevo che ogni sabato cenavamo con il gruppo e che per una  volta all anno preferivo stare solo con lei. Dopo qualche anno ho ceduto e da allora abbiamo festeggiato i san Valentino tutti insieme.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> Prova a non voler più uscire in gruppo, a non voler far più vacanze con il tipo. Vedi come reagisce.  Organizza all'improvviso serate intime con tua moglie senza preavviso. Sballa i suoi piani e le sue routine. Guarda nei cassetti la sua biancheria intima, la conosci tutta? Non essere prevedibile. Se esci non dire più dove vai. Se ti chiama a volte non rispondere. Se va in tilt perché non riesce più a controllarti. ..nasconde qualcosa. Fare sesso e stare bene con il compagno non significa che non può tradirci. Anzi a volte il tradimento è la stampella di un matrimonio sereno.


Pur non consigliandoti cambi repentini e dannosi anche per te, proponibile di diminuire le uscite di gruppo, trovate molto più tempo per uscire da soli.Poi vedi e valuterai, non è da escludere che magari pur non avendoci fatto niente di male,provi una attrazione verso questa persona. Ma qualunque cosa sarà, tu rimani sereno, pazienza e calma.


----------



## ionio36 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Già fatto, non lo dichiara apertamente ma ho preso atto che preferisce una serata con gli amici piuttosto che stare con me. Fino a pochi anni fa, per san  Valentino la portavo a cena, mi rammarica dirlo ma mi pareva che si annoiasse, gli amici del gruppo festeggiavano tutti insieme, lei timidamente mi chiedeva se volessi andare con loro io rispondevo che ogni sabato cenavamo con il gruppo e che per una  volta all anno preferivo stare solo con lei. Dopo qualche anno ho ceduto e da allora abbiamo festeggiato i san Valentino tutti insieme.


A questo punto,comincia ad essere evitante! La relazione evitante non è mai sana!


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> A questo punto,comincia ad essere evitante! La relazione evitante non è mai sana!


È chiaro che con me parla tutti i giorni e che scambiare due chiacchiere a cena con le amiche rompe la routine però è chiaro anche che se deve scegliere fra andare al ristorante con me o con gli amici, sceglie gli amici, non c è dubbio


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Pensare bene a come agire e comportarmi, questo intendo. Mi sono iscritto proprio per parlare liberamente e leggere i pareri, penso che tu sia convinto che mia moglie mi faccia le corna ma io ne ho soltanto il dubbio e il dubbio non è sufficiente per prendere decisioni. Inoltre mi sembra evidente che stia indagando ma cerco di farlo in modo razionale e senza cedere alla disperazione.


Eppure se leggi bene ti ho anche scritto che magari scopri che ti e fedelissima.
Da questa tua risposta deduco che delle risposte che leggi qui ti interessa fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Mars2 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eppure se leggi bene ti ho anche scritto che magari scopri che ti e fedelissima.
> Da questa tua risposta deduco che delle risposte che leggi qui ti interessa fino a un certo punto.


Ma no dai, leggo tutto però mi pare di aver capito che sei più propenso a pensare al tradimento


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Già fatto, non lo dichiara apertamente ma ho preso atto che preferisce una serata con gli amici piuttosto che stare con me. Fino a pochi anni fa, per san  Valentino la portavo a cena, mi rammarica dirlo ma mi pareva che si annoiasse, gli amici del gruppo festeggiavano tutti insieme, lei timidamente mi chiedeva se volessi andare con loro io rispondevo che ogni sabato cenavamo con il gruppo e che per una  volta all anno preferivo stare solo con lei. Dopo qualche anno ho ceduto e da allora abbiamo festeggiato i san Valentino tutti insieme.


Quando persino l'amicizia diventa una scelta obbligata   
Non so cosa dire: stai portando mille (e più) dubbi. Ti si dice "verifica ", e rispondi che è platonico.  Ti si dice ok è platonico, e dici no, c'è altro che non mi convince.
Verificare  (soprattutto se fatto senza fare pasticci) non presuppone che esca fuori un tradimento.  Significa escluderlo.
Altrimenti non collegare questa roba a un possibile tradimento.  Non ho capito cosa cerchi. Forse non sai bene nemmeno tu se vuoi scoprire oppure no.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ma no dai, leggo tutto però mi pare di aver capito che sei più propenso a pensare al tradimento


Ne stiamo parlando su un forum che si chiama tradimento.net, non calciobalilla.com.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Ma no dai, leggo tutto però mi pare di aver capito che sei più propenso a pensare al tradimento


Chi ha avuto tresche lo crede più di chi è stato tradito.
Io ero fiduciosa fino alla stolidità


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha avuto tresche lo crede più di chi è stato tradito.
> Io ero fiduciosa fino alla stolidità


Chi ha avuto tresche conosce queste dinamiche perche le ha messe in atto e quindi come si suol dire ha l’occhio lungo.
Va anche detto che l‘autore del post e non è impressione solo mia, è un po’ contraddittorio, vuole ma non vuole.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chi ha avuto tresche conosce queste dinamiche perche le ha messe in atto e quindi come si suol dire ha l’occhio lungo.
> Va anche detto che l‘autore del post e non è impressione solo mia, è un po’ contraddittorio, vuole ma non vuole.


Gli indizi solo fragilissimi.
Dovrebbe indagare in modo più sistematico


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli indizi solo fragilissimi.
> Dovrebbe indagare in modo più sistematico


È quello che gli ho consigliato.
Per mettersi il cuore in pace più che altro, che tutto è fuorché in pace.


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha avuto tresche lo crede più di chi è stato tradito.
> Io ero fiduciosa fino alla stolidità


Non ho avuto tresche, però non solo un po' di fiducia l'ho persa per strada , ma capisco anche (per averla vissuta) la condizione di chi è davanti a un bivio di questo tipo. Ma io mi ero fermata prima


----------



## Foglia (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli indizi solo fragilissimi.
> Dovrebbe indagare in modo più sistematico


Dovrebbe (se può ovviamente, ma il fatto di essere fuori spesso a cena con gli amici mi fa propendere per una soluzione positiva) destinare un paio di migliaia di euro per qualche investigazione privata.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che con me parla tutti i giorni e che scambiare due chiacchiere a cena con le amiche rompe la routine però è chiaro anche che se deve scegliere fra andare al ristorante con me o con gli amici, sceglie gli amici, non c è dubbio


 Va be  ma dopo anni forse ci sta ..
Quanto al flitrare quello si mi darebbe noia prova a fare altrettanto magari ci sbatte la faccia a la finisce 
Ma la moglie del tizio e' tranquilla ?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ricordo bene il caso di Vigorvis. Fece la scelta di sapere. Avrebbe potuto anche scegliere di chiudere una porta.


Poteva ma lui piuttosto di restare con i dubbi ha voluto indagare .


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poteva ma lui piuttosto di restare con i dubbi ha voluto indagare .


Io non ero Ancora nato.
e poi cosa scopri?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be  ma dopo anni forse ci sta ..
> Quanto al flitrare quello si mi darebbe noia prova a fare altrettanto magari ci sbatte la faccia a la finisce
> Ma la moglie del tizio e' tranquilla ?


Se mi avesse insinuato qualcosa qualcuno, avrei pensato che era pazzo e l’avrei detto subito a mio marito.
Mi sono allarmata quando lui si è mostrato strano.
Ma Mars è già allarmato. La moglie dell’altro evidentemente no.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non ero Ancora nato.
> e poi cosa scopri?


Era una traditrice seriale.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una traditrice seriale.


Osti una della mia parrocchia....


----------



## Vera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Me lo ha proposto tempo fa, ho rifiutato. Quello che non capisco è cosa ci sia di male nel condividere un account se non si vuole nascondere niente


Non è questione di nascondere o non nascondere. Si tratta semplicemente di libertà personale e spazio individuale.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non ero Ancora nato.
> e poi cosa scopri?


 la moglie usava una gioco con una chat  da anni  a un certo punto ha voluto vederci chiaro. 
Sapendo il suo nik si è iscritto al gioco e ha cominciato a chattre con lei . Entrano in confidenza e lei dichiara che ormai erano anni che tradiva il marito .... Pensando fossero cavolate combina un appuntamento ... Nel mentre la fa seguire da un investigatore e scopre un secondo telefono. 
Fine di un matrimonio ...


----------



## ionio36 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> È chiaro che con me parla tutti i giorni e che scambiare due chiacchiere a cena con le amiche rompe la routine però è chiaro anche che se deve scegliere fra andare al ristorante con me o con gli amici, sceglie gli amici, non c è dubbio


Mi dispiace per te, ma ho già visto nella cerchia di conoscenze, coppie simili a quella che mi descrivi. Sono assieme si, dopo tanti anni, ma non sono in realtà in sintonia.


----------



## Circe (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Già fatto, non lo dichiara apertamente ma ho preso atto che preferisce una serata con gli amici piuttosto che stare con me. Fino a pochi anni fa, per san  Valentino la portavo a cena, mi rammarica dirlo ma mi pareva che si annoiasse, gli amici del gruppo festeggiavano tutti insieme, lei timidamente mi chiedeva se volessi andare con loro io rispondevo che ogni sabato cenavamo con il gruppo e che per una  volta all anno preferivo stare solo con lei. Dopo qualche anno ho ceduto e da allora abbiamo festeggiato i san Valentino tutti insieme.


E come diceva il mio psicologo ...siete "fusi e confusi". Ristabilite i vostri spazi. Le coppie devono essere distaccate. Le vacanze distaccate. Il san Valentino distaccato. La piazza ogni tanto ci sta ma il resto va limitato.... Se lei si oppone ti ha già risposto


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Aggiungo un altro particolare che da sempre a me ha dato fastidio. Ogni volta che organizziamo una gita o una vacanza praticamente decidono loro due il luogo e i tempi,i componenti del gruppo scherzano su questa cosa ,anche la moglie del nostro amico. Solo per fare un esempio, lui ha avanzato l ipotesi di passare una domenica in montagna, praticamente tutti non muoiono dalla voglia di andare, gli unici a spingere solo mia moglie e l amico...


Eh, un’altra coincidenza


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2021)

Circe ha detto:


> E come diceva il mio psicologo ...siete "fusi e confusi". Ristabilite i vostri spazi. Le coppie devono essere distaccate. Le vacanze distaccate. Il san Valentino distaccato. La piazza ogni tanto ci sta ma il resto va limitato.... Se lei si oppone ti ha già risposto


Preciso, distaccate dagli altri nelle ricorrenze proprie


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando siete in gruppo prova ad avvicinarti alla moglie di lui ...


No, al contrario: avvicinati a tua moglie, abbracciala davanti ad altri, vedi come reagisce lei... e anche lui.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> la moglie usava una gioco con una chat  da anni  a un certo punto ha voluto vederci chiaro.
> Sapendo il suo nik si è iscritto al gioco e ha cominciato a chattre con lei . Entrano in confidenza e lei dichiara che ormai erano anni che tradiva il marito .... Pensando fossero cavolate combina un appuntamento ... Nel mentre la fa seguire da un investigatore e scopre un secondo telefono.
> Fine di un matrimonio ...


Usignur...che figura de merda....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, al contrario: avvicinati a tua moglie, abbracciala davanti ad altri, vedi come reagisce lei... e anche lui.


E come dovrebbe reagire? 
A volte penso di vivere fuori dal mondo 
Ho visto mille volte il mio ex amante abbracciare sua moglie mi è sempre sembrerà la cosa più normale del mondo 
Idem per lui.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Idem per me.
solo un coniuge felicemente sposato può essere un ottimo amante.
piu o meno....


----------



## spleen (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Esatto, molti indizi ma nessuno decisivo. Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie,* non litighiamo mai,*facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


Non litighi mai?
Male, molto male.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Esatto, molti indizi ma nessuno decisivo. Io vado d accordo con mia  moglie, non litighiamo mai,facciamo sesso spesso,le invio messaggini ogni giorno, le faccio complimenti ecc ,direi che siamo affiatati,quando siamo in gruppo, se devo essere sincero, lei tende un po' ad allontanarsi


Oh Mars, giusto per tenerti sul pezzo, sei venuto qua tu a dire che sospetti di essere cornuto neh. 
Ora stai venendo qua a cercare di convincerci del contrario.
Esattamente che vuoi? 
Se ti dicono che hai ragione non va bene, se ti dicono che hai torto non va bene, sicuro di non esserti inventato tutto?


----------



## farmer (27 Gennaio 2021)

La storia di Vigorvis è esemplare, la contattò in chat con nick anonimo e da lì scoprì che era una traditrice seriale......anch'io vivo da vent'anni con un dubbio, ormai dopo tanto tempo l'ho digerito, ma se tornassi indietro vorrei sapere


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

farmer ha detto:


> La storia di Vigorvis è esemplare, la contattò in chat con nick anonimo e da lì scoprì che era una traditrice seriale......anch'io vivo da vent'anni con un dubbio, ormai dopo tanto tempo l'ho digerito, ma se tornassi indietro vorrei sapere


Ma infatti non ha senso tormentarsi a distanza di anni. Meglio sapere quando è utile sapere. Nel caso di Vigorvis, oltre al tradimento, ebbe conferma su come era la moglie.  Sostanzialmente fredda e calcolatrice anche davanti all'evidenza di certe prove. In casi di quel tipo la sola considerazione da fare è se ti puoi separare, e come fare per separarti al meglio. E  in questo contesto anche affidarsi a chi può (e sa) raccogliere PROVE spendibili anche in tribunale è senz'altro un valore aggiunto


----------



## farmer (27 Gennaio 2021)

Se non ricordo male la moglie di Vigorvis reagì con arroganza, lui lì scoprì un lato di sua moglie che non conosceva, ma appunto, da quel che aveva scoperto e aveva in mano riuscì a difendersi bene. Io al tempo non indagai a fondo, forse perché fiducioso, forse per leggerezza, poi ci rimuginai sopra e mettevo un tassello dietro l'altro e iniziarono i dubbi, ma ormai era tardi non riuscii a sapere di più, per questo motivo bisogna battere il ferro quando è caldo, dopo ti rimangono solo i dubbi che ti rosicano dentro


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

farmer ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male la moglie di Vigorvis reagì con arroganza, lui lì scoprì un lato di sua moglie che non conosceva, ma appunto, da quel che aveva scoperto e aveva in mano riuscì a difendersi bene. Io al tempo non indagai a fondo, forse perché fiducioso, forse per leggerezza, poi ci rimuginai sopra e mettevo un tassello dietro l'altro e iniziarono i dubbi, ma ormai era tardi non riuscii a sapere di più, per questo motivo bisogna battere il ferro quando è caldo, dopo ti rimangono solo i dubbi che ti rosicano dentro


Si. Oppure si deve essere disposti o predisposti a girare la faccia dall'altra parte, avendo però ben chiaro il proprio tornaconto. Pesando il proprio tornaconto, oserei dire.


----------



## farmer (27 Gennaio 2021)

Nel mio caso non è neanche aver girato la testa dall'altra parte, è capitato tutto in un momento particolare, impegni di lavoro, problemi con l'azienda mi hanno distratto, quando realizzai seriamente cosa stava accadendo fra mia moglie e un amico di compagnia, la cosa stava già scemando e non riuscii a scoprire molto, premetto che non c'erano molte tecnologie come ora. Ripeto se tornassi indietro non lascerei correre, voglio sapere, magari non c'è nulla, ma devo saperlo. Ora con mia moglie va tutto bene, abbiamo una bella famiglia, stiamo bene insieme, ma quando sono solo, ogni tanto, mi torna in mente e mi sale la rabbia di non sapere la verità


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

farmer ha detto:


> Nel mio caso non è neanche aver girato la testa dall'altra parte, è capitato tutto in un momento particolare, impegni di lavoro, problemi con l'azienda mi hanno distratto, quando realizzai seriamente cosa stava accadendo fra mia moglie e un amico di compagnia, la cosa stava già scemando e non riuscii a scoprire molto, premetto che non c'erano molte tecnologie come ora. Ripeto se tornassi indietro non lascerei correre, voglio sapere, magari non c'è nulla, ma devo saperlo. Ora con mia moglie va tutto bene, abbiamo una bella famiglia, stiamo bene insieme, ma quando sono solo, ogni tanto, mi torna in mente e mi sale la rabbia di non sapere la verità


Gliene hai mai parlato? Magari una sera a letto, prima di addormentarvi. Noi siamo soliti spesso chiacchierare un po’ Di cose solo nostre.


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gliene hai mai parlato? Magari una sera a letto, prima di addormentarvi. Noi siamo soliti spesso chiacchierare un po’ Di cose solo nostre.


E come no 
Tesoro, dieci anni or sono ebbi non so come la sensazione che tu mi tradissi 

Wow. Fantastico


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E come no
> Tesoro, dieci anni or sono ebbi non so come la sensazione che tu mi tradissi
> Wow. Fantastico


E che c‘e di così strano? 
Non perché tuo marito ti ha trattato per anni come una pezza da piedi, tutti i matrimoni debbano essere come il tuo, non ti pare?
Farmer stesso ha detto che sono una bella famiglia ma il dubbio a volte rispunta e rosica.
Io che di mio ho imparato a non tenermi dubbi rosicanti per piu’ di 8 ore lavorative ne parlerei. 
Tanto per vedere la sua reazione.


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E che c‘e di così strano?
> Non perché tuo marito ti ha trattato per anni come una pezza da piedi, tutti i matrimoni debbano essere come il tuo, non ti pare?
> Farmer stesso ha detto che sono una bella famiglia ma il dubbio a volte rispunta e rosica.
> Io che di mio ho imparato a non tenermi dubbi rosicanti per piu’ di 8 ore lavorative ne parlerei.
> Tanto per vedere la sua reazione.


Immagina solo per un attimo che fosse tua moglie a rivolgerti la domanda. Volendo sapere. Non girando la faccia dall'altra parte (come dalle tue righe presumo faccia). E che - già che c'è - non parli di dieci anni fa, ma dell'oggi. Cosa le risponderesti?
Che non tutti i matrimoni siano come il mio Deo gratias per gli altri. Per me però (magari anche in questo caso il contesto, che non hai specificato, porterebbe a conclusioni diverse, come nel caso di @Nocciola quando parlava dello stare con il coniuge in compagnia anche dell'amante: situazione che non le piaceva e che non ha vissuto bene) trattare come una pezza da piedi è ANCHE creare certe occasioni. Esempio, quella che hai raccontato tu a proposito dall'essere preso in giro in contemporanea dalla moglie e dall'amante in una occasione ludica.... comune o cercata? Peraltro, se fosse un gioco cercato tra te e l'amante, povera tua moglie e povera (o scema) anche l'amante, secondo me. Parlo ovviamente per quel che ho letto, se poi i fatti sono diversi del tipo che la presenza dell'amante fosse inevitabile, allora prendo atto del tuo compiacimento (io mi sarei vergognata, ad esempio).
Bene: poni questa situazione, e poni che in un momento confidenziale in cui vi raccontate i fatti vostri, tua moglie abbia percepito strane sensazioni a proposito della tua giornata passata con lei e con l'amante (e magari family al seguito). Cosa le diresti? Eh 
Perché va bene il dialogo, ma poi occorre essere anche un pò concreti, nella vita.
A maggior ragione, cosa diresti per una roba da te già archiviata nel dimenticatoio?
Dubito che una smentita a questo punto cambierebbe qualcosa nella testa di @farmer. Concreto invece il rischio di sentirsi rispondere "ma come ti è venuto, sei deficiente?", e di qui una serie di domande non propriamente rassicuranti.
Il fatto è che il ferro o lo si batte finché è caldo, o poi non soltanto è inutile, ma è potenzialmente controproducente. Le altre sono chiacchiere che presuppongono una sola cosa: di essere (o credersi di essere) dalla parte dei "più furbi". Secondo me


----------



## ipazia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Ma, per capire, @Mars2, *davvero vuoi* capire?

Com-prendere, che io preferisco a capire, significa prendere insieme.
Prendere insieme e guardare.

Hai impostato una discussione stile tribunale, in cui hai messo in atto un dibattito in cui porti prove (più o meno fondate, poco conta) e su quelle ti arrovelli dondolando da un estremo all'altro, *oscillando fra innocente e colpevole*.

"Siamo affiatati, in gruppo mi sta lontana e le decisioni le prende con l'amico.
Stiamo bene insieme, mi ha chiesto di passare feste che potrebbero essere dedicate alla copia con gli amici."

Potrei continuare. Ma confido nel fatto che tu abbia compreso quello che a cui mi sto riferendo


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia, Rispondo punto per punto.

Non solo ho immaginato, ma anche realizzato.
Io e mia moglie siamo a conoscenza del fatto che ci prendiamo delle libertà ed abbiamo deciso insieme che queste situazioni non sono da noi considerate come causa di rottura.
Gia affrontai l’argomento. Una delle risposte che mi diede fu: se continui a fare il marito e il padre come lo hai sempre fatto, non è qualche scopata extra che reputo anche normale come bisogno, ad indurmi a rinunciare a te. Quello che avanza, appunto avanza, se lo prendano pure altre.

Quando però prima di essere in questa situazione serenamente stabile che dura da 4 anni le chiesi molti anni fa se avesse mai avuto storie extraconiugali mi disse: Pinco caro, e perché mai non avrei dovuto divertirmi quando ne ho avuto bisogno? Essendo infedele anche io capii molto bene il suo pensiero E non ci fu più occasione di tornare sull’argomento fino a 4 anni fa.

Non ho parlato di Nocciola perché appunto rispondevo a Farmer, quando risponderò a Nocciola parlerò di lei, non mi piace fare mischioni di argomenti, preferisco sempre stare concentrato su una cosa per volta, un po’ come con l’amante, una per volta sempre.

Ma di quale gioco stai parlando? Secondo me pensi troppo e ti stai un po’ allontanando da quello che ho risposto a farmer. Fatico a capire di cosa parli.

Poniamo che mia moglie avverta una mia situazione più che confidenziale con una persona della compagnia. Nel mio Contesto prima di tutto non può accadere, non rientra tra le mie prerogative di infedeltà e nemmeno in quelle di mia moglie, le nostre eventuali tresche non si attuano nel Nostro ambiente, fa parte del nostro accordo.
Questo per evitare dicerie da parte di terzi perché non ci piace essere sulla bocca di tutti e tensioni quando la storia extra finisce.
Tuttavia se dopo anni mi venisse a chiedere capirei bene che questa domanda è dovuta ad un rosicamento interiore come lo è per l’amico pako e per l’amico mars ed ora anche per l’amico farmer. Avrei naturalmente l’intelligenza di capire la domanda più che l’effettivo contenuto.
Qui poi sta alla scelta di ognuno di noi cosa rispondere, nel mio contesto ben sapendo come si rapporta lei a determinate dinamiche non avrei problemi a dire sì o no, ma qui non c‘e Una linea univoca, come dicevo prima, quello che poteva valere per te in risposta a me mentre rispondevo a farmer può anche non valere per tanti altri Oppure si.
ieri sera siamo stati dalla una alle due un quarto a letto al buio a chiaccherare ad esempio, non di figli, non di lavoro, non di mutuo che peraltro nemmeno abbiamo. Quindi io lo farei in quel contesto.

il ferro lo si batte finché caldo se stai bene e sei riuscito a relegare il pensiero in un angolo della tua mente, classificandolo in qualche modo, cioè hai messo in ordine i tuoi pensieri. in un contesto in cui invece l’argomento è fonte d’ansia va affrontato, sviscerato e gestito ed ognuno se lo gestisce a modo proprio, c’è chi ne parla col coniuge (io), c’è chi non ne parla ma si arrovella in dubbi quotidiani che lo portano solo a stare male perché sai bene che il pensiero non lo fermi. Prendi ad esempio mars, quanto tempo e‘ che ci smarona sui suoi sospetti senza di fatto fare nulla? A lungo andare questa sorta di non chiarezza si somatizza e porta anche a problemi di salute. Pensa che una mia ex amante in una situazione simile di non chiarezza, fu colpita da una forma di alopecia da stress perdendo ciocche di capelli, una volta risolta la situazione riprese a stare bene. I temi che danno noia nella vita sono tanti, non tutti si possono prendere di petto, ma ove si può si deve agire per dovere verso noi stessi, perché le malattie come quelle che ad esempio indeboliscono il sistema immunitario hanno spesso genesi in situazioni di stress protratte nel tempo.
E la salute viene prima di tutto sempre.


----------



## Martes (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Foglia, Rispondo punto per punto.
> 
> Non solo ho immaginato, ma anche realizzato.
> Io e mia moglie siamo a conoscenza del fatto che ci prendiamo delle libertà ed abbiamo deciso insieme che queste situazioni non sono da noi considerate come causa di rottura.
> ...


Sì ma se tu stai in una coppia aperta (e anch'io ci sono stata, e bene, quindi so di che si parla) la tua situazione personale portata ad esempio lascia un po' il tempo che trova


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì ma se tu stai in una coppia aperta (e anch'io ci sono stata, e bene, quindi so di che si parla) la tua situazione personale portata ad esempio lascia un po' il tempo che trova


Lo so Martes, ma se ricevo delle domande sono solito rispondere.
Difatti ho specificato bene per l’ennesima volta la situazione.


----------



## farmer (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gliene hai mai parlato? Magari una sera a letto, prima di addormentarvi. Noi siamo soliti spesso chiacchierare un po’ Di cose solo nostre.


Si ne ho parlato e lei rispondeva che mi faccio dei film, ma io vedevo che qualcosa non andava ed ero stato messo all'erta anche da amici, comunque lei ha sempre negato tutto, logicamente


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Foglia, Rispondo punto per punto.
> 
> Non solo ho immaginato, ma anche realizzato.
> Io e mia moglie siamo a conoscenza del fatto che ci prendiamo delle libertà ed abbiamo deciso insieme che queste situazioni non sono da noi considerate come causa di rottura.
> ...


Grassetto: tu ti sei portato come esempio a @farmer di come, in una coppia, ci fosse la possibilità di avere momenti in cui parlare di faccende vostre personali. Invitandolo a chiedere alla moglie se un sospetto su fatti di anni e anni prima fosse fondato o meno. Peraltro, anche dalle tue parole, desumo che sia tu che tua moglie vi siate dichiarati la reciproca facoltà di tradirvi, ma che entrambi vi siate ben guardati dal domandare apertamente all'altro "ma con il Tizio ci scopi"?
In ogni caso, non mi è parsa la situazione di @farmer. Peraltro non avevo nemmeno capito che fosse la tua 
Quindi, nella tua ottica, il "gioco" di cui parlavo io (cioè di condividere una giornata di svago con moglie e amante) è un gioco condiviso tra te e tua moglie, ho capito bene? E l'amante sa che tua moglie sa. Ossignur però ahahaha 
Io lo portavo come esempio di quel che percepirei come scarso rispetto verso entrambe (anche l'amante che si presta ad incontrare tua moglie, in clandestinità, non facendo parte di nessun giro comune di amicizia a me lascia perplessa, ma il mondo è bello perché vario.....), ma principalmente collegandolo al tuo concetto di essere in un matrimonio dove c'è una parte trattata come una pezza da piedi.
Mi è venuta infine in mente @Nocciola perché lei parlò (@Nocciola correggimi se sbaglio) di una relazione in cui (similmente a @Mars2 ) si trovò quasi "costretta" a condividere momenti con marito e amante insieme. Ma ne parlò non certamente in maniera divertita, di qui la differenza nella mia personalissima percezione. Se poi invece questa situazione diverte te, moglie e amante buon per voi  

Se qualcuno, anche a distanza di dieci anni, mi sollevasse una domanda simile (del tipo Foglia, sai che in quella occasione ho avuto il sentore che tra te e l'amico X ci fosse qualcosa?) credo che vorrei morire  , al limite, mica pensare "uh sì, che bello, dai parliamone". Parallelamente, se rosicassi per una situazione simile, credo che a dieci anni di distanza dovrei mettermi l'animo in pace. Diciamo pure che preferirei.

Quoto in parte il tuo discorso su @Mars2 , nel senso che oggettivamente non è passato troppo tempo, ma lo vedo come anche @ipazia troppo oscillante tra il voler sapere e il non voler sapere.


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

farmer ha detto:


> Si ne ho parlato e lei rispondeva che mi faccio dei film, ma io vedevo che qualcosa non andava ed ero stato messo all'erta anche da amici, comunque lei ha sempre negato tutto, logicamente


Come prevedibile. Anzi ti sarebbe potuta andare anche peggio.


----------



## farmer (27 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come prevedibile. Anzi ti sarebbe potuta andare anche peggio.


Come avevo già raccontato tempo addietro, la mia testa era altrove, il lavoro, l'azienda aveva bisogno di me in un momento molto difficile, quindi non avevo la situazione sotto mano, la controllavo, ma non posso garantire che qualcosa mi sia sfuggito. Ormai è acqua passata, ora le cose stanno andando più che bene, è solo un tarlo che rispunta ogni tanto. Per questo motivo consiglio l'utente di sapere subito, in futuro vivi sicuramente meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: tu ti sei portato come esempio a @farmer di come, in una coppia, ci fosse la possibilità di avere momenti in cui parlare di faccende vostre personali. Invitandolo a chiedere alla moglie se un sospetto su fatti di anni e anni prima fosse fondato o meno. Peraltro, anche dalle tue parole, desumo che sia tu che tua moglie vi siate dichiarati la reciproca facoltà di tradirvi, ma che entrambi vi siate ben guardati dal domandare apertamente all'altro "ma con il Tizio ci scopi"? Non c’è bisogno di dedurlo è già scritto.
> 
> In ogni caso, non mi è parsa la situazione di @farmer. Peraltro non avevo nemmeno capito che fosse la tua  ora lo hai capito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

foglia guarda che anche nei paragrafi superiori ci sono delle risposte anche se non mi ha preso il grassetto.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

farmer ha detto:


> Si ne ho parlato e lei rispondeva che mi faccio dei film, ma io vedevo che qualcosa non andava ed ero stato messo all'erta anche da amici, comunque lei ha sempre negato tutto, logicamente


Bene, hai fatto bene a chiarire.
Quindi togliti il dubbio e credi a tua moglie, perché non hai alcun motivo per dubitare.,


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> foglia guarda che anche nei paragrafi superiori ci sono delle risposte anche se non mi ha preso il grassetto.


Letti anche i due sopra senza grassetto.
Nei confronti di me stessa ho posto in atto un grandissimo tradimento, il motivo per cui si è perpetuato oltre certi limiti è che rifiutavo l'idea stessa di un fallimento matrimoniale.  Perciò non si nemmeno trattato di essere trattata (perdona il gioco di parole) come pezza da piedi. Si è trattato di lasciarmi trattare da pezza da piedi. Fondamentalmente la questione per me è in questi termini. Ma in una coppia per così dire "non aperta" (ad altri) è un pò dura che domande come quella che hai proposto a @farmer possano trovare risposte sincere. O meglio, non è possibile distinguere ciò che è sincero, da ciò che no. A @farmer (di cui in realtà non ricordo molto la storia se non da ciò che dice qui) secondo me è andata finanche di lusso nell'essersi beccato come risposta del pazzo visionario. "Ti sei fatto un film", è stata la risposta. Ed è una risposta che poteva arrivare sia da una persona sincera che da una persona non sincera, tutto qui. Non è servita a quietare il suo dubbio, quindi non vedo (a distanza di anni) altra soluzione possibile (oltre ovviamente all'atto di fiducia su una risposta che potrebbe essere tanto sorpresa o fin sdegnata quanto di difesa, per capirci) che pensarci via via sempre meno. E' vero che il pensiero non lo controlli con un interruttore istantaneo, è pur anche vero che si attenua, si affievolisce, diventa tutto sommato una cosa con cui si può convivere. Sia pure sia meglio evitarlo. Quando potrebbe riaffiorare (cosa che ovviamente non auguro a @farmer)? Potrebbe riaffiorare, secondo me, in occasione di altri dubbi, altre eventuali questioni che da latenti si fanno palesi. ma è un meccanismo che non c'entra nulla qui.

Ciò non toglie che si sia beccato del "visionario" dalla moglie. A torto o a ragione, non lo saprà 

Nelle coppie aperte funziona (o dovrebbe funzionare) in maniera diversa, resta il fatto che la coppia di @farmer non è una coppia aperta. 

Sul resto ok, avevo tirato in campo l'esempio di @Nocciola , e pure lei non sta in una coppia aperta (il fatto che tu non lo conoscessi non implica comunque che fosse un esempio inutile, almeno per me).

Comunque (sarò di tungsteno io a non capire certe cose, ok    ) non riesco molto a collegare l'apertura della coppia (sempre nella modalità so, ma non so chi) al rispetto che a me verrebbe naturale evitando di portare volutamente l'amante al cospetto della moglie. Ripeto: se invece è un gioco condiviso tra te e tua moglie (e all'amante va bene) ok


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Letti anche i due sopra senza grassetto.
> Nei confronti di me stessa ho posto in atto un grandissimo tradimento, il motivo per cui si è perpetuato oltre certi limiti è che rifiutavo l'idea stessa di un fallimento matrimoniale.  Perciò non si nemmeno trattato di essere trattata (perdona il gioco di parole) come pezza da piedi. Si è trattato di lasciarmi trattare da pezza da piedi. Fondamentalmente la questione per me è in questi termini. Ma in una coppia per così dire "non aperta" (ad altri) è un pò dura che domande come quella che hai proposto a @farmer possano trovare risposte sincere. O meglio, non è possibile distinguere ciò che è sincero, da ciò che no. A @farmer (di cui in realtà non ricordo molto la storia se non da ciò che dice qui) secondo me è andata finanche di lusso nell'essersi beccato come risposta del pazzo visionario. "Ti sei fatto un film", è stata la risposta. Ed è una risposta che poteva arrivare sia da una persona sincera che da una persona non sincera, tutto qui. Non è servita a quietare il suo dubbio, quindi non vedo (a distanza di anni) altra soluzione possibile (oltre ovviamente all'atto di fiducia su una risposta che potrebbe essere tanto sorpresa o fin sdegnata quanto di difesa, per capirci) che pensarci via via sempre meno. E' vero che il pensiero non lo controlli con un interruttore istantaneo, è pur anche vero che si attenua, si affievolisce, diventa tutto sommato una cosa con cui si può convivere. Sia pure sia meglio evitarlo. Quando potrebbe riaffiorare (cosa che ovviamente non auguro a @farmer)? Potrebbe riaffiorare, secondo me, in occasione di altri dubbi, altre eventuali questioni che da latenti si fanno palesi. ma è un meccanismo che non c'entra nulla qui.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che si sia beccato del "visionario" dalla moglie. A torto o a ragione, non lo saprà
> ...


Concordo su tutto, ma non capisco l’ultimo paragrafo.
Chi e‘ che porta l’amante al cospetto del coniuge? Dove l’ho mai scritto? È sfrutto di una tua errata interpretazione oppure ho proprio scritto questa frase? Se si mi fai vedere dove? Ovviamente devi farmi vedere le righe, non tra le righe, perché sappiamo bene che il tra le righe e‘ frutto di soggettiva interpretazione.


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto, ma non capisco l’ultimo paragrafo.
> Chi e‘ che porta l’amante al cospetto del coniuge? Dove l’ho mai scritto? È sfrutto di una tua errata interpretazione oppure ho proprio scritto questa frase? Se si mi fai vedere dove? Ovviamente devi farmi vedere le righe, non tra le righe, perché sappiamo bene che il tra le righe e‘ frutto di soggettiva interpretazione.


Pinco, ora non ho voglia di rileggermi mille mila tuoi messaggi 
Ricordo che dicesti che eravate forse a vedere qualcosa di moto (ma posso sbagliare) e che fosti preso in giro sia dalla moglie che dall'amante per qualche motivo che non ricordo. Ne ho dedotto che foste tutti insieme. Ho letto male?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2021)

Eh si...venni preso in giro per la stessa cosa ma non erano lì con me entrambe. Minkioz.


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh si...venni preso in giro per la stessa cosa ma non erano lì con me entrambe. Minkioz.


Vabbè allora, come non detto!


----------



## JON (28 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono sposato da 10 anni e ho 2 bambini. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi particolari però alcuni dettagli osservati nel corso del tempo mi hanno fatto venire dei dubbi. Da qualche anno facciamo parte di un gruppo di amici, tutti sposati, con i quali condividiamo vacanze,cene e tempo libero, spesso alla fine delle giornate passate insieme, facciamo delle foto di gruppo come ricordo ed ho notato che in circa la metà di queste foto, quindici in tutto, mia moglie è accanto al marito di una delle coppie facente parte della nostra combriccola. La cosa mi ha un po' turbato anche perché nella maggior parte dei casi lei ha un contatto fisico con lui,mano sul fianco, mano sul ginocchio ecc. Io penso che una persona tende ad avvicinarsi ad una figura a cui tiene in particolar modo quando si fa una foto quindi il fatto che lei si metta in posa accanto a lui mi rende un po' nervoso. Un giorno decisi di parlarle di questa cosa, lei con gli occhi spalancati si difese affermando che era soltanto un caso se nelle foto erano l uno accanto all altra e che non provava nemmeno attrazione fisica per lui ma solo affetto dato che ci conosciamo da tanto tempo.  Ora, sinceramente ritengo poco probabile che per puro caso lei tenda ad avvicinarsi sempre allo stesso uomo e il mio dubbio è rimasto tale. Qualche giorno fa chiesi a mia moglie se potevo cercare dei documenti nel suo vecchio telefono e con mia sorpresa ho notato che in passato aveva scaricato delle app di messaggistica un po' sospette tipo wechat, line,chaton e altre, non capisco il motivo per cui le abbia utilizzate visto che già aveva WhatsApp e Facebook.  Vorrei avere qualche vostra opinione al riguardo perché non ho mai parlato con nessuno di queste cose e sento il bisogno di avere risposte. Saluti


Partiamo dal presupposto che, se installi app di messaggistica varia, direi che lo fai almeno per l'intenzione di usarle. Dato che sono diverse, fermo restando che whatsapp e facebook sono più che sufficienti, se non ridondanti, ai fini della comunicazione, mi chiederei quale potrebbe essere lo scopo di palesarsi anche su altri canali. Diciamo anche che ultimamente con il caso  privacy di whatsapp alcuni sono migrati su altre piattaforme inducendo giocoforza altri a fare lo stesso per poter continuare a comunicare, ma non mi sembra assolutamente il tuo caso.

Premesso che, se hai determinati sentori, si tratta di sensazioni che non vanno sottovalutate, ritengo dal mio punto di vista e per quello che dici che lei abbia quantomeno un coinvolgimento di tipo emotivo. Inoltre ritengo che tra i due, almeno finora, sia lei ad avere il controllo su di te. Penso che tu sia una persona tanto serena quanto prevedibile (non è affatto una critica) e questo facilità molto i traffici di un eventuale traditore. Non è affatto raro che certe relazioni nascano in gruppi di amici, certi contesti offrono in ogni caso la possibilità di frequentarsi seppur in modo condizionato. Se pensi che le risposte di tua moglie siano allineate al tuo senso di lealtà sappi che ti sbagli di grosso, anche qualora non ci fosse nulla di troppo profondo tra loro e si trattasse solo di un affetto particolare, diciamo, lei sarebbe portata comunque a negare qualsiasi cosa. E' naturale.

Ti tocca farti più furbo.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, al contrario: avvicinati a tua moglie, abbracciala davanti ad altri, vedi come reagisce lei... e anche lui.


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Mars2 (30 Gennaio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che, se installi app di messaggistica varia, direi che lo fai almeno per l'intenzione di usarle. Dato che sono diverse, fermo restando che whatsapp e facebook sono più che sufficienti, se non ridondanti, ai fini della comunicazione, mi chiederei quale potrebbe essere lo scopo di palesarsi anche su altri canali. Diciamo anche che ultimamente con il caso  privacy di whatsapp alcuni sono migrati su altre piattaforme inducendo giocoforza altri a fare lo stesso per poter continuare a comunicare, ma non mi sembra assolutamente il tuo caso.
> 
> Premesso che, se hai determinati sentori, si tratta di sensazioni che non vanno sottovalutate, ritengo dal mio punto di vista e per quello che dici che lei abbia quantomeno un coinvolgimento di tipo emotivo. Inoltre ritengo che tra i due, almeno finora, sia lei ad avere il controllo su di te. Penso che tu sia una persona tanto serena quanto prevedibile (non è affatto una critica) e questo facilità molto i traffici di un eventuale traditore. Non è affatto raro che certe relazioni nascano in gruppi di amici, certi contesti offrono in ogni caso la possibilità di frequentarsi seppur in modo condizionato. Se pensi che le risposte di tua moglie siano allineate al tuo senso di lealtà sappi che ti sbagli di grosso, anche qualora non ci fosse nulla di troppo profondo tra loro e si trattasse solo di un affetto particolare, diciamo, lei sarebbe portata comunque a negare qualsiasi cosa. E' naturale.
> 
> Ti tocca farti più furbo.


Grazie del consiglio


----------



## Mars2 (30 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma, per capire, @Mars2, *davvero vuoi* capire?
> 
> Com-prendere, che io preferisco a capire, significa prendere insieme.
> Prendere insieme e guardare.
> ...


Stile tribunale mi pare esagerato, non è che oscillo fra l innocente e il colpevole, rispondo solo alle domande che mi vengono rivolte ed espongo i fatti per quello che sono poi ognuno ha la sua opinione. Siamo affiatati perché, quando siamo insieme tutto fila liscio, il discorso è un po' diverso quando siamo con gli amici per i motivi che ormai sapete e questo genera il dubbio. Le decisioni con l amico, il fatto che preferisca uscire a cena tutti insieme piuttosto che da soli ecc ecc è perché vuole vedere lui o semplicemente perché vuole fare due chiacchiere con le amiche? I social,sono stati utilizzati e se così fosse, per quanto tempo e a quale scopo? Si avvicina a lui per le foto per caso o per altri motivi? Insomma, se non avessi dei dubbi non sarei qua, sono proprio le contraddizioni che qualcuno ha notato che alimentano i dubbi. Non mi arrovello per questo, almeno fino a che non avrò certezze che spero dimostrino la sua fedeltà


----------



## Mars2 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: tu ti sei portato come esempio a @farmer di come, in una coppia, ci fosse la possibilità di avere momenti in cui parlare di faccende vostre personali. Invitandolo a chiedere alla moglie se un sospetto su fatti di anni e anni prima fosse fondato o meno. Peraltro, anche dalle tue parole, desumo che sia tu che tua moglie vi siate dichiarati la reciproca facoltà di tradirvi, ma che entrambi vi siate ben guardati dal domandare apertamente all'altro "ma con il Tizio ci scopi"?
> In ogni caso, non mi è parsa la situazione di @farmer. Peraltro non avevo nemmeno capito che fosse la tua
> Quindi, nella tua ottica, il "gioco" di cui parlavo io (cioè di condividere una giornata di svago con moglie e amante) è un gioco condiviso tra te e tua moglie, ho capito bene? E l'amante sa che tua moglie sa. Ossignur però ahahaha
> Io lo portavo come esempio di quel che percepirei come scarso rispetto verso entrambe (anche l'amante che si presta ad incontrare tua moglie, in clandestinità, non facendo parte di nessun giro comune di amicizia a me lascia perplessa, ma il mondo è bello perché vario.....), ma principalmente collegandolo al tuo concetto di essere in un matrimonio dove c'è una parte trattata come una pezza da piedi.
> ...


E voglio sapere si, ma come si fa a sapere con certezza?


Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: tu ti sei portato come esempio a @farmer di come, in una coppia, ci fosse la possibilità di avere momenti in cui parlare di faccende vostre personali. Invitandolo a chiedere alla moglie se un sospetto su fatti di anni e anni prima fosse fondato o meno. Peraltro, anche dalle tue parole, desumo che sia tu che tua moglie vi siate dichiarati la reciproca facoltà di tradirvi, ma che entrambi vi siate ben guardati dal domandare apertamente all'altro "ma con il Tizio ci scopi"?
> In ogni caso, non mi è parsa la situazione di @farmer. Peraltro non avevo nemmeno capito che fosse la tua
> Quindi, nella tua ottica, il "gioco" di cui parlavo io (cioè di condividere una giornata di svago con moglie e amante) è un gioco condiviso tra te e tua moglie, ho capito bene? E l'amante sa che tua moglie sa. Ossignur però ahahaha
> Io lo portavo come esempio di quel che percepirei come scarso rispetto verso entrambe (anche l'amante che si presta ad incontrare tua moglie, in clandestinità, non facendo parte di nessun giro comune di amicizia a me lascia perplessa, ma il mondo è bello perché vario.....), ma principalmente collegandolo al tuo concetto di essere in un matrimonio dove c'è una parte trattata come una pezza da piedi.
> ...


E vorrei sapere si ma come si fa a sapere con certezza? Se, ipotesi, si vedono 3 volte all anno a cosa servirebbe farla seguire da un investigatore per una settimana? GPS in macchina? Magari passa a prenderla lui e la macchina rimane in ufficio, far controllare il vecchio telefono? Le app le ha utilizzate almeno 5 anni fa,non credo si possa recuperare qualcosa. Non è facile avere la certezza, penso serva pazienza e magari per caso si trova il capo della matassa comunque ascolto volentieri eventuali consigli


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2021)

Riquoto il primo commento che ho scritto in questa discussione.


----------



## Foglia (30 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> E voglio sapere si, ma come si fa a sapere con certezza?
> 
> E vorrei sapere si ma come si fa a sapere con certezza? Se, ipotesi, si vedono 3 volte all anno a cosa servirebbe farla seguire da un investigatore per una settimana? GPS in macchina? Magari passa a prenderla lui e la macchina rimane in ufficio, far controllare il vecchio telefono? Le app le ha utilizzate almeno 5 anni fa,non credo si possa recuperare qualcosa. Non è facile avere la certezza, penso serva pazienza e magari per caso si trova il capo della matassa comunque ascolto volentieri eventuali consigli


La certezza non te la può garantire nessuno. Si va per tentativi. Lampante che se dai per presupposto che potrebbero scopare tre volte all'anno, allora è come trovare un ago in un pagliaio.  Anche se non necessariamente è detto.  Non so cosa riescano a fare con la tecnologia, ma credo proprio che controllare il telefono significhi anche monitorare chat poi cancellate. Comunque fai tu


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> E voglio sapere si, ma come si fa a sapere con certezza?
> 
> E vorrei sapere si ma come si fa a sapere con certezza? Se, ipotesi, si vedono 3 volte all anno a cosa servirebbe farla seguire da un investigatore per una settimana? GPS in macchina? Magari passa a prenderla lui e la macchina rimane in ufficio, far controllare il vecchio telefono? Le app le ha utilizzate almeno 5 anni fa,non credo si possa recuperare qualcosa. Non è facile avere la certezza, penso serva pazienza e magari per caso si trova il capo della matassa comunque ascolto volentieri eventuali consigli


Difficile che gli amanti si vedano tre volte all’anno.
Se così fosse, sarebbe una cosa del tutto irrilevante.
Non dico che sarebbe irrilevante per te, ma lo sarebbe per loro, al punto da non esistere.
Tu conosci i suoi impegni e sai in quale giornata e in quale orario potrebbe incastrare gli incontri.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Gennaio 2021)

Turto è nato qua dentro e finirà qua dentro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mars2 ha detto:


> E voglio sapere si, ma come si fa a sapere con certezza?
> 
> E vorrei sapere si ma come si fa a sapere con certezza? Se, ipotesi, si vedono 3 volte all anno a cosa servirebbe farla seguire da un investigatore per una settimana? GPS in macchina? Magari passa a prenderla lui e la macchina rimane in ufficio, far controllare il vecchio telefono? Le app le ha utilizzate almeno 5 anni fa,non credo si possa recuperare qualcosa. Non è facile avere la certezza, penso serva pazienza e magari per caso si trova il capo della matassa comunque ascolto volentieri eventuali consigli


Forse hai bisogno di farla seguire da un investigatore, così ti metti l'anima in pace. 
Se sei alla ricerca dell'assoluto, mi sa tanto che stai cercando un appiglio per scaricarla


----------

